# Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 Compilation



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

As this thread hasn't been updated in some time you can find the new 3DMark '06 thread here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110105



*Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 Compilation*​
*Post your scores with a 3DMark '06 & CPU-z & GPU-z Screeshot along with the words "ADD THIS" in the title! All screenies should show a result of 1280x1024 and state which brand it is and the clocks... Online ORB results accepted along with a GPU-z Screenshot, also make sure you use an approved driver, recently newer drivers are showing as not recognised by futuremark, this is ok.** This thread is for posting your scores! You may also use this thread for discussion, however there is a dedicated thread for it here: 3DMark06 Discussion and Insight Thread <---Link


Multiple cards/cpu's may be entered in each flavour of manufacturer! * 

*Intel = Blue / AMD = Green*

*Scores updated 2/9/2009* *courtesy of jbunch07. PM jbunch07 with any questions, suggestions, errors, etc!



*Overall Top 10*



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
giorgos th.|ASUS  4870 X2 XFire|850/980|30902|QX9650 @ 5171.8Mhz - 470FSB
giorgos th.|ASUS 4870 X2|890/1000|30351|i7 EXTREME 965 @ 4810Mhz - 178.2FSB
giorgos th.|Gigabyte GTX295|700/1250|29921|i7 Extreme 965 @ 4756.2Mhz - 164FSB
giorgos th.|ASUS 4870 X2|850/980|27964|QX9650 @ 5060.4Mhz - 440FSB
fitseries3|eVGA GTX295 SLI|680/1148/1484|27735|i7 920 @ 4322Mhz - 205FSB
fitseries3|Ati HD4870X2 Xfire|800/1000|27420|i7 920 @ 4061.4mhz - 213.7FSB
HeavyH20|eVGA GTX260 SLI|735/1190|26519|QX9650 @ 4725.6Mhz - 450.1FSB
fitseries3|eVGA GTX260 SLI|690/1182/1488|26441|i7 920 @ 4200Mhz - 200FSB
nosboost300|eVGA GTX260 SLI|760/1033/1525|26265|i7 920 @ 3961Mhz
fitseries3|Ati HD4870X2 + HD4870|772/900|26193|QX9650 @ 4550.1mhz - 455FSB 


*ATi Scores - Single Card Setup's *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

DRDNA|4870 X2|750/900|25444|i7 920 @ 4259.6Mhz - 202FSB
SystemViper|3870 X2|877/594|21989|Q9650 @ 4527Mhz - 503FSB
hayder.master|Saphire 4870|800/1000|15710|Q6600 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB
TheMailMan78|Visiontek 4850|625/933|10475|Phenom 8650 @ 2300Mhz - 200FSB
giorgos th.|ASUS 4870 X2|890/1000|30351|i7 EXTREME 965 @ 4810Mhz - 178.2FSB
X800|Palit 4870|790/1015|17157|Q6700 @ 3690Mhz - 410FSB
Polarman|Visiontek HD4870|775/950|11383|Athlon 64 FX-62 @ 3015Mhz -201FSB
fitseries3|Ati HD4870X2|800/1000|25800|i7 920 @ 4200mhz - 200FSB
JESTER|ASUS 3870 X2|877/945|19836|Q6600 @ 3915.3Mhz - 400FSB
tzitzibp|Sapphire HD4870|810/1060|18509|QX9650 @ 3999.4Mhz - 399.9FSB
giorgos th.|ASUS 4870 X2|850/980|27964|QX9650 @ 5060.4Mhz - 440FSB
Wile E|MSI HD4850|900/1100|18192|QX9650 @ 4454Mhz - 405fsb
Wile E|HD 2900 XT|935/999|15650|QX9650 @ 4455Mhz -405FSB
giorgos th.|ATi HD3870X2|878/1098|24842|QX9650 @ 5429.5Mhz - 417.7FSB
fitseries3|ATi HD4870 X2|772/900|24686|QX9650 @ 4550.1Mhz - 455FSB
technicks|Saphire 3870|850/1278|13538|Q6600 @ 3902.2Mhz - 433.6FSB
dipsta|Saphire HD4870 X2|800/975|23152|QX9650 @ 4400Mhz - 440FSB
fitseries3|ATi HD4870 X2|750/900|22821|E8600 @ 4800.6Mhz - 480.1FSB
Dark2099|ATi HD3870 X2|857/954|21799|QX9650@ 4515.1Mhz - 430FSB
Bytor|Visiontek 4870|842/1109|17059|E8500 @ 4339.3Mhz - 456.8FSB
fitseries3|ATi HD4870 X2|750/900|22407|i7 920 @ 3389.2Mhz - 170FSB
fitseries3|ATi HD3870 X2|823/900|21274|Q9450 @ 3600.4Mhz - 450FSB 
trt740|ATi HD3870X2|918/1044|20866|Q9450 @ 3832.3Mhz - 479FSB
nflesher87|Asus HD3870X2|877/936|20422|Q6700 @ 4005.4Mhz - 445FSB
mlee49|Visiontek 3870X2|877/945|20101|Q9450 @ 3680.6Mhz - 460.1FSB
fitseries3|ATi HD3870X2|825/901|20225|Q6600 @ 4032.7Mhz - 448.1FSB
trt740|ATi HD3870X2|878/955|19770|E3110 @ 4547.5Mhz - 535FSB
fitseries3|ATi HD3870X2|825/901|19635|E8500 @ 4712.1Mhz - 496FSB
CY:G|ATi HD3870X2|900/1098|19444|E8400 @ 4320.2Mhz - 480FSB
erocker|HIS HD4870|845/1000|18584|Q6600 @ 4005Mhz - 445FSB
whilhelm|HIS HD3870X2|877/954|18385|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz - 400FSB 
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4870|870/1200|18407|Q9550 @ 4050Mhz - 450FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4870|870/1200|18593|i7 920 @ 2279.9Mhz - 190FSB
Bytor|ATi 3870X2|877/936|18846|E7200 @ 4325.7Mhz - 455.3FSB
Paulieg|ATi HD3870X2|823/900|17865|Q6600 @ 3727.9Mhz - 466FSB
groothof22|Saphire 4870|800/1000|14658|E8500 @ 3604Mhz - 400FSB
warup89|ATi HD3870X2|800/900|17697|Q6700 @ 3610.2Mhz - 361.2FSB
trt740|Sapphire HD4870|790/1100|17245|E8500 @ 4518.6Mhz - 502.1FSB
oli ramsay|Sapphire HD4870|850/1150|16560|E8400 @ 4300.1Mhz - 477.8FSB 
asb2106|Sapphire HD3870|1147/1278|16487|Q6600 @ 3760Mhz - 470FSB
whilhelm|ATi HD3870X2|825/901|16195|Q6600 @ 3005Mhz - 334FSB
erocker|Visiontek HD4850|700/1100|15710|Q6600 @ 4005Mhz - 445FSB
mandelore|ATi HD2900XT|955/1179|15549|QX9650 @ 4515.4Mhz - 430FSB 
giorgos th.|ATi HD2900XT|887/981|15380|QX9650 @ 5507Mhz - 452FSB
jbunch07|Diamond 4870 X2|750/900|20586|Phenom II 940 @ 3812.7Mhz - 200FSB
jbunch07|Diamond 4870 X2|800/900|15309|Phenom 9850 @ 2900Mhz - 200FSB
Chicken Patty|Visiontek 4870|810/1100|15446|Phenom 9950 @ 3311.2Mhz - 200.7FSB
Chicken Patty|Visiontek 4870|810/1100|18098|i7 920 @ 4254.3Mhz - 202.58FSB
TheHaunted|ATi HD3870|1066/1323|15116|Q6600 @ 3711.8Mhz - 412.4FSB 
AphexDreamer|ATi HD3870X2|931/1035|14939|Phenom 9850BE @ 2828.3Mhz - 202FSB
yogurt_21|ATi HD2900XT|941/981|14852|Q6700 @ 3950.1Mhz - 395FSB
tigger|Asus 4850|150/1200|14809|E6750 @ 3920.3Mhz - 490FSB
Bytor|Asus 3870|918/1325|14552|E7200 @ 3599.9Mhz - 400FSB
Bytor|Asus 3870X2|843/945|21687|E8500 @ 4950Mhz - 521FSB
trt740|ATi HD2900XT|877/1197|14452|Q6600 @ 4041.1Mhz - 449FSB
oli ramsay|Sapphire HD4870|850/1100|14383|E6600 @ 3400.4Mhz - 485.8FSB
asb2106|GeCube HD3870|891/1422|14113|Q6600 @ 3779.9Mhz - 420FSB
trt740|Asus 4850|734/1121|14089|E8400 @ 3600.1Mhz - 400FSB
d0s|Sapphire HD3870|891/1296|14080|Q6600 @ 3870.4Mhz - 430FSB
allen337|Sapphire HD2900XT|891/1422|13923|Q6600 @ 3555.2Mhz - 395FSB
psychoholic|Sapphire HD2900Pro|840/920|13791|Q6600 @ 3690.6Mhz - 410.1FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4850|690/1108|13606|E8500 @ 4500Mhz - 500FSB
Steevo|ATi HD4850|700/1133|13541|Phenom 9850 @ 3075.1Mhz - 205FSB
erocker|HIS HD3870|918/1296|13403|E8400 @ 4320.3Mhz - 480FSB
twicksisted|HIS HD2900Pro|821/850|13355|Q6600 @ 3402.3Mhz - 378FSB
lane|Sapphire HD2900XT|880/999|13335|E6700 @ 4120Mhz - 412FSB
JC316|HIS HD2900XT|850/1000|13306|Q6600 @ 3690Mhz - 410FSB
trt740|ATi HD2900XT|875/1190|13289|E6850 @ 4140.3Mhz - 460FSB
trt740|ATi HD2900XT|843/1150|13185|E2160@ 3690Mhz - 410FSB 		
Urbklr911|Visiontek HD4850|730/1075|13182|E6650 @ 3402.3Mhz - 486FSB
King Wookie|Saphire HD 4850|675/1100|13074|E6550 @ 3498.5Mhz - 499.8FSB
tigger69|Gainward HD 4850|750/1200|14920|E6750 @ 4000.2Mhz - 500FSB
sneekypeete|Visionteck HD 3870|918/1386|13017|E6400 @ 3754.8Mhz - 469.4FSB
Mediocre|Sapphire HD2900Pro|822/1000|12963|Q6600 @ 4086.2Mhz - 454FSB
Oliver|ATi HD2900XT|850/1050|12901|E6700 @ 3700.2Mhz - 370FSB
nflesher87|Ati HD3850|803/1017|12867|Q6700 @ 3852.5Mhz - 428.1FSB
Dr. Spankenstein|HIS HD3870|877/1287|12819|E6600 @ 3750Mhz - 416.7FSB
mitchy24|Powercolor HD4850|690/1120|12618|E6750 @ 3399.9Mhz - 425FSB
Bytor|Visiontek HD3870|850/1350|12605|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3553.4Mhz - 323FSB
Urbklr911|Sapphire HD2900XT|830/900|12561|E6650 @ 3444.1Mhz - 492FSB
ly 17|Ti HD3870|64/1315|2529|6700 @ 800.4Mhz - 475FSB
Multa|Ti HD2900XT|00/1153|2556|Phenom 9500  2860.2Mhz - 260FSB
mitsirfishi|Sapphire HD3870|857/1350|12529|E6700 @ 3800.4Mhz - 475FSB
Dr.Spankenstein|HIS HD3870|864/1296|12427|E6600 @ 2480.7Mhz - 413.4FSB
HTC|Sapphire HD3870|904/1251|12427|E6850 @ 3760.1Mhz - 470FSB
Dos101|Sapphire HD2900XT|825/991|12222|E6700 @ 3429.3Mhz - 342.9FSB
Lt JWS|Sapphire HD2900XT|850/1000|12221|E6750 @ 3607Mhz - 450.9FSB
JrRacinFan|ATi 3870|823/1188|12105|E8500 @ 4037.6Mhz - 425FSB
JrRacinFan|ATi 3870|850/1233|12125|E5200 @ 3900Mhz - 339.2FSB
erocker|ATi HD3850|769/1053|11891|E8400 @ 4202.9Mhz - 467FSB 
jbunch07|Asus HD3870|850/1215|11850|Phenom 9850 @ 2712.4Mhz - 200.9FSB
gerrynicol|HIS HD3870|855/1387|11740|E6320 @ 3400.9Mhz - 485.8FSB
DaedalusHelios|Sapphire HD3850|850/999|11679|E6750 @ 3600Mhz - 450FSB
binormalkilla|HIS HD2900XT|860/1050|11656|E6600 @ 3005.7Mhz - 334FSB
freaksavior|ATi HD3870|877/1377|11605|E4300 @ 3400Mhz - 378FSB
Agility|Asustek HD2900XT|850/900|11572|E6420 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB
yogurt_21|ATi HD2900XT|928/980|11568|A64 FX-62 @ 3406.4Mhz - 262FSB
DaMulta|ATi HD2900XT|858/1153|11523|A64 X2 6400+ @ 3520.5Mhz - 220FSB
ghost101|Powercolor 3850|843/999|11375|E6300 @ 3570Mhz - 510FSB
jpierce55|Visionteck HD 3870|891/1224|12353|E8200 @ 2928Mhz  - 488FSB
jpierce55|Visionteck HD 3870|843/1242|11372|Phenom 9600 @ 2461.2Mhz - 214FSB
DaMulta|ATi HD2900XT|858/1153|11244|A64 FX62 @ 3327.2Mhz - 208FSB
JrRacinFan|HIS HD 3870|864/1224|11185|E1200 @ 3401.8Mhz - 425.2FSB
ghost101|Powercolor 3850|797/999|11119|E6300 @ 3570Mhz - 510FSB
AphexDreamer|ATi HD2900XT|865/1050|11102|A64 X2 6400+ @ 3354.9Mhz - 305FSB
King Wookie|GeCube HD3850|769/1026|11087|E6550 @ 3498.4Mhz - 499.8FSB
Wile E|Powercolor HD2900XT|847/999|11041|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3427.2Mhz - 285.6FSB
Brutalfate|Powercolor HD3870|800/1126|11030|Q6600 @ 2700.1Mhz - 300FSB
department76|ATi HD3870|795/1200|10623|A64 X2 6400+ @ 3495Mhz - 200FSB
nflesher87|Ati HD3850|789/1008|10606|E2200 @ 3042.5Mhz - 304.3FSB
dark2099|Visionteck HD3870|864/1296|10452|A64 X2 5000 B.E. @ 3242.2Mhz - 270.2FSB
jpierce55|Visionteck HD3870|810/1206|10358|A64 X2 5000 B.E. @ 3170Mhz - 226.5FSB
Exceededgoku|Sapphire HD2900XT|750/828|10316|E6600 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB
mandelore|ATi HD2900XT|850/1100|10280|Opty 185 @ 2969.8Mhz - 270FSB
Darkmind|Sapphire HD3850|715/945|10150|E2180 @ 2997.1Mhz - 333FSB
ArmoredCalvary|Sapphire HD 3850|715/891|10022|E6750 @ 2394.2Mhz - 399FSB
erocker|ATi HD3850|715/945|9727|A64 X2 5000+ BE| @ 3240.8Mhz - 240.1FSB
InnocentCriminal|ATi HD3850|708/936|9606|A64 X2 3800+ @ 2708.9Mhz - 270.9FSB
CrackerJack|Sapphire 2900GT|750/1000|9407|Phenom 9850BE @ 2511.5Mhz - 200.9FSB
Murasame|Sapphire HD 3850|668/828|8691|E6400 @ 2335Mhz - 268FSB
0elemental0|Sapphire HD 3870|777/1126|8554|A64 X2 4800+ @ 2387.8Mhz - 199FSB
DOM|HIS X1950XT|763/1053|8198|X3350 @ 3801.7Mhz - 475.2FSB
Shadowfold|HIS HD3850|715/909|8068|A64 X2 4200+ @ 2204.6Mhz - 200.4FSB
Dr. Spankenstein|HIS X1950XT|756/1008|7682|E6600 @ 3750Mhz - 416.7FSB
ntdouglas|ATi / Radeon X1950XTX|675/1055|7491|Q6600 @ 2880Mhz 
Kursah|ATi / Radeon X1950XTX|695/1035|7180|E6300 @ 3499.9Mhz - 500FSB
DaMulta|Connect3D X1950XTX|762/1071|7128|A64 FX-62 @ 3222.3Mhz - 214.8FSB
renozi|Sapphire X1900XT|688/792|7048|E6700 @ 3504.2Mhz - 350.4FSB
Na'Roon|ATi X1900XT|662/846|7025|E6600 @ 3411.2Mhz - 379FSB
mithrandir|ATi 2900GT|824/1116|6857|Opty 146 @ 2820.2Mhz - 282FSB
Boneface|Sapphire X1950XT|689/999|6843|E6400 @ 3200.2Mhz - 400FSB
DaMulta|Connect3D X1950XTX|736/1071|6752|A64 X2 3600+ @ 2784.7Mhz - 293.1FSB
Exceededgoku|Sapphire X1900XTX|689/805|6664|E6600 @ 3199.9Mhz - 400FSB
jpierce55|ATi X1900XTX|668/855|6355|A64 X2 3600+ @ 2693.3Mhz - 283.5FSB
technicks|Sapphire X1950XT|675/945|6225|A64 X2 4000+ @ 2982.2Mhz - 284FSB
Dark2009|Visiontek HD4870|800/1100|6225|Pentium D 820 @ 2810.5Mhz - 200.7FSB
Ketxxx|Xpertvision X1950Pro|662/803|6154|E4400 @ 3420.3Mhz - 380FSB
Uncle Vinnie|ATi X1900XTX|688/792|6102|A64 X2 4600+ @ 2604.2Mhz - 217FSB
tigger69|Sapphire X1950Pro|648/769|6087|E6750 @ 3600Mhz - 450FSB
Alcpone|Sapphire X1950Pro|648/817|5874|E6300 @ 3360.2Mhz - 480FSB
yogurt_21|ATi X1800XT|780/936|5825|A64 FX-62 @ 3294.6Mhz - 205.9FSB
theonetruewill|HIS X1900GT|715/810|5793|A64 X2 4600+ @ 2841.8Mhz - 258.3FSB
0elemental0|Powercolor X1950XT|628/801|5733|A64 X2 4800+ @ 2387.9Mhz - 199FSB
Maju|Sapphire X1950XTX|709/1098|5731|A64 3700+ @ 2801.6Mhz - 254.7FSB
SpookyWillow|HIS X1900Pro|675/817|5598|A64 3800+ @ 2573Mhz - 257.3FSB
ace80|HIS X1800GTO|729/810|5522|E6420 @ 3199.9Mhz - 400FSB
Kursah|PowerColorX1950Pro Extreme| 628/770|5513|E6300 @ 3360Mhz - 480FSB
mitchy24|MSI X1950Pro|621/790|5432|A64 X2 4200+ @ 2805.7Mhz - 255.1FSB
Garb3|MSI X1950Pro|621/790|5322|A64 X2 5200+ @ 3059Mhz - 278.1FSB
Sovereign|MSI HD2600XT|850/1150|5318|A64 X2 4200+ @ 2860.8Mhz - 260.1FSB
InnocentCriminal|Sapphire X1950Pro|614/702|5296|A64 3800+ @ 2720.6Mhz - 272.1FSB
zCexVe|Sapphire X1950XT|682/963|5283|A64 3200+ @ 2703Mhz - 300.3FSB
pt|Xpertvision HD2600XT|857/999|5267|E2160 @ 3004Mhz - 333.8FSB
Wile E|Sapphire X1800XT|715/873|5204|A64 X2 3800+ @ 2800Mhz - 280FSB                       
HookeyStreet|Sapphire X1950GT|581/702|5200|E6420 @ 2667.9Mhz - 333.5FSB
Formula350|Sapphire X1950Pro|634/800|5153|A64 3200+ @ 2700.1Mhz - 270.1FSB
erocker|HIS X1950Pro|638/763|5014|A64 3800+ @ 2850.2Mhz - 285FSB
dashsmashed|Sapphire X1950Pro|631/749|4826|A64 3700+ @ 3126.4Mhz - 284.2FSB
mitchy24|MSI X1950Pro|621/786|4761|A64 4000+ @ 3001Mhz - 250.1FSB
imperialreign|ATi X1950Pro|614/756|4693|P4 524 @ 4147Mhz - 180.3FSB
warlock|HIS X1950Pro|641/749|4405|P4 Prescott @ 3601.4Mhz - 225.1FSB
Darkmind|Gecube X1950Pro|628/689|4228|A64 3200+ @ 2659.2Mhz - 265.9FSB
theonetruewill|ATi X800XT|560/564|2462|A64 X2 4600+ @ 2761.1Mhz - 230.1FSB
disarmedmeteor|ATi X800GTO|513/550|2284|E6300 @ 1996.6Mhz - 285.3FSB
trt740|ATi X800XT|506/500|2424|E8600 @ 4400Mhz - 550FSB
newtekie1|HIS X1650Pro|600/400|2059|Celeron 352 @ 4437.7Mhz - 184.9FSB
Jimmy 2004|Sapphire X800GTO|407/511|1796|Sempron 3000+ @ 2529Mhz - 281FSB
*ATi Scores - Multi-Card Setup's *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
DarkEgo|ATi 4850 XFire|665/993|20403|Q9550 @ 3825Mhz - 450FSB
Silverel|MSI 4830 XFire|700/1125|11301|Athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 3000Mhz - 200FSB
mime_fx|Connect3D 4850 Xfire|700|21210|Phenom II 940 @ 3852.6Mhz - 220FSB
computertechy|Saphire 4870 XFire|750/900|20250|Phenom II 940 @ 3811Mhz - 200FSB
Altered|X1950 XFire|650/1000|11797|E6750 @ 3601Mhz - 450FSB
JESTER|ASUS 3870 X2 Xfire|877/945|21705|Q6600 @ 3915.3Mhz - 435FSB
Tatty_One|Palit 4850 Xfire|735/1050|23225|Q9650 @ 4302.3Mhz - 478FSB
Bytor|ATi 3870 X2 Xfire|850/927|23937|E8500 @ 4750.1Mhz - 500FSB
Bytor|ATi 4870 X2 + 4870 Xfire|790/915|23811|E8500 @ 4750.1Mhz - 500FSB
fitseries3|Ati HD4870X2 Xfire|800/1000|27420|i7 920 @ 4061.4mhz - 213.7FSB
Drizzt5|ASUS 4850 Xfire|680/993|21111|Q6600 @ 4050Mhz - 450FSB
giorgos th.|ASUS  4870 X2 XFire|850/980|30902|QX9650 @ 5171.8Mhz - 470FSB
giorgos th.|ASUS 4870 X2 Xfire|880/1000|3216|i7 EXTREME 965 @ 4811Mhz - 178.2FSB
fitseries3|ATi HD4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|20149|i7 920 @ 2980Mhz - 170FSB
Bytor|Visiontek 4870 Xfire|790/1060|22830|E8500 @ 4750.4Mhz - 500FSB
Bytor|3870 X2 + 3870 XFire|877/1332|20115|E7200 @ 4325.5Mhz - 455.3FSB
tzitzibp|Saphire 3870 Xfire|877/1233|20664|QX9650 @ 3999.9Mhz - 400FSB
tzitzibp|Saphire 4870 Xfire|820/1100|23996|QX9650 @ 4280Mhz - 428FSB
fitseries3|Ati HD4870X2 + HD4870|772/900|26193|QX9650 @ 4550.1mhz - 455FSB     
giorgos th.|ATi / HD2900XT XFire|850/990|25407|QX9650 @ 5460Mhz - 452FSB
CyberDruid|Ati HD4870X2 Xfire|780/900|25291|QX9650 @ 4270.4mhz - 427FSB   
fitseries3|Ati HD4870X2 Xfire|750/900|24268|E8600 @ 4700.01mhz- 470FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4850 X-Fire|700/1163|23468|QX9650 @ 4515.5Mhz - 430FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4870 Xfire|850/1200|26114|i7 920 @ 4200Mhz - 200FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek 2xHD4870 + HD4850 TriFire|850/1200|25688|i7 920 @ 2400Mhz - 200FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4870 + 2 4850s TriFire|700/1148|23426|Q9550 @ 2446.9Mhz - 500FSB
erocker|HIS HD4870 Xfire|790/1040|22576|Q6600 @ 4000Mhz - 500FSB
trt740|Asus HD4850 X-Fire|700/1143|22335|E8400 @ 4752Mhz - 528FSB
Grandpa|MSI HD3870X2 XFire|855/955|22824|Q6700 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4850 TriFire|700/1148|22268|E8400 @ 4725.1Mhz - 525FSB
asb2106|Sapphire HD3870 X-Fire|877/1296|21551|Q6600 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB
trt740|Asus HD4850 X-Fire|700/1160|21532|Q6600 @ 3915.2Mhz - 435FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4870 + 2 4850s TriFire|700/1148|21250|E8400 @ 4499.9Mhz - 500FSB
deagle|Sapphire HD2900XT XFire|880/960|21502|Q6700 @ 4130Mhz - 458FSB
ThatGuy16|ATi HD4850 XFire|665/1000|20974|E8400 @ 4608.0Mhz - 512FSB
Dr. Spankenstein|HIS HD3870 XFire|985/1242|20829|E8500 @ 4512.6Mhz - 475FSB
fitseries3|Ati HD3870X2 + HD3870 XFire|796/1170|20556|Q6700 @ 3800mhz- 380FSB     
HousERaT|HIS HD3870 X-Fire|823/900|20158|Q6700 @ 4000.3Mhz - 400FSB     
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4850 X-Fire|700/1175|20122|E8500 @ 4275.1Mhz - 450FSB
erocker|Visiontek HD4850 + HIS 4870 X-Fire|700/1105 - 790/1000|20021|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz - 400FSB
SonDa5|ATi HD4850 XFire|721/1200|20013|E8500 @ 4518.46Mhz - 475.63FSB
ThatGuy16|ATi HD3870 X-Fire|864/1197|20008|E8400 @ 4608Mhz - 512FSB
erocker|HIS HD3870 XFire|850/1190|19857|Q6600 @ 3816.6Mhz - 424.1FSB
erocker|HIS HD3870 XFire|891/1296|19273|E8400 @ 4356.9Mhz - 484.1FSB
fitseries3|Ati HD3870X2 XFire|837/900|19101|E7200 @ 4005.1mhz- 421.6FSB     
Dark2099|Visiontek HD4850 XFire|690/1188|19078|E8400 @ 4005.1Mhz - 445FSB
imperialreign|HIS HD3870 XFire|850/1251|18754|Q6600 @ 3825.6Mhz - 425.1FSB
Bytor|Asus 3870 Xfire|877/1359|18658|E7200 @ 4097.9Mhz - 455FSB
allen337|Sapphire HD2900XT XFire|743/828|18133|Q6600 @ 3555.4Mhz - 450FSB
tzitzibp|ATi HD3870 XFire|864/1350|17987|E8400 @ 4050.3Mhz - 450FSB
Duffman|Sapphire HD2900Pro XFire|837/889|17644|E6850 @ 3780Mhz - 420FSB
Bytor|Visiontek HD3870 XFire|850/1350|16484|Phenom 9850 @ 3209.8Mhz - 200.6FSB
HookeyStreet|ATi / Powercolor HD 2900XT XFire|823/900|16462|Q6600 @ 3330.6Mhz - 370.1FSB
Dark2099|Visiontek HD3870 XFire|891/1305|14297|E4600 @ 3400.1Mhz - 425FSB
fastestone|ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire|823/895|14061|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3537Mhz - 236FSB
DaMulta|ATi / HD2900Pro XFire|858/1153|13542|Phenom 9500 @ 2585.3Mhz - 235FSB
DaMulta|ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire|858/1153|13054|A64 FX62 @ 3327.4Mhz - 208FSB
CrackerJack|HD2900GT XFire|800/1100|12900|Phenom 9850BE @ 2511.5Mhz - 200.9FSB
Urlyin|ATi / Powercolor X1900 XFire|742/850|11357|Opty 185 @ 3194.6Mhz - 266.2FSB
DaMulta|Connect3D / MSI X1950XTX XFire|675/999|10380|A64 FX-62 @ 3012Mhz - 200.8FSB
mitsirfishi|HIS /Asus X1950Pro XFire|641/823|9334|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3444Mhz - 287FSB
ace80|HIS X1800GTO X-Fire|641/720|8542|E6750 @ 3720.3Mhz - 465FSB
JC316|Diamond 2600XT Xfire|830/846|9693|E5200 @ 3875Mhz - 310FSB
binormalkilla|HIS X1950Pro X-Fire|580/700|8482|A64 X2 3800+ @ 2699.9Mhz - 300FSB
SirKeldon|Visiontek/Sapphire HD2600Pro XFire|735/522|7006|A64 X2 6400+ @ 3600.4Mhz - 300FSB
JrRacinFan|Visiontek HD2600Pro XFire|695/495|6815|E1200 @ 2672.7Mhz - 334.1FSB
imperialreign|ATi / X1950Pro XFire|608/739|6471|P4 524 @ 4147.1Mhz - 180.3FSB
DrunkenMafia|PowerColor X1800GTO XFire|500/500|5908|Opty 165 @ 2970.4Mhz - 330FSB
JrRacinFan|Visiontek HD2600Pro XFire|675/458|5157|Celeron 347 @ 4596.6Mhz - 199.9FSB

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*nVidia Scores - Single Card Setup's *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
JrRacinFan|MSI 8800GTS(G92)|764/1100/1910|15230|E5200 @ 3932Mhz - 342FSB
deq444|EVGA 9800GTX+|856/1225/1948|16536|E8400 @ 3771.1 - 419FSB
Binge|Nvidia GTX 280|715/1252/1455|21299|i7 920 @ 4182Mhz - 200FSB
Tatty One|XFX GTX280|757/1200|21326|Q9650 @ 4410.5Mhz - 490.1FSB 
SystemViper|eVGA GTX280|756/1414/1643|21894|Q9650 @ 4527Mhz - 500FSB
SystemViper|eVGA GTX280|756/1414/1643|22593|i7 920 @ 4521.8Mhz - 215FSB
kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT|750/1050|16427|i7 920 @ 4179Mhz - 200FSB
ZenZimZaliben|MSI GTX280|756/1512/1377|21860|Q9650 @ 4197.5Mhz - 466.4FSB
giorgos th.|Gigabyte GTX295|700/1250|29921|i7 Extreme 965 @ 4756.2Mhz - 164FSB
AthlonX2|eVGA GTX260|707/1204/1524|17381|E8400 @ 4097Mhz - 455.3FSB
trt740|eVGA GTX260|764/1211|19631|Phenom II 940 @ 3895.2Mhz - 205FSB
dark2099|PNY 9600 GSO|680/950/1750|12246|i7 920 @ 2400Mhz - 200FSB
aCid888*|eVGA 9800GTX+|850/1300/2071|14147|E8400 @ 3000Mhz - 333.4FSB
OzzmanFloyd120|eVGA 9800 GX2|675/1100/1687|15343|Phenom 9850 @ 3100Mhz - 200FSB
technicks|Nvidia 8800GTS(G92)|802/1005|15085|Q6600 @ 3402.6Mhz - 378.1FSB
technicks|Nvidia 9600GT|701/999|12621|Q6600 @ 3600.3Mhz - 400FSB
Zenith|Nvidia 8800GTS(G92)|780/1150/1950|15555|E8500 @ 2514.1Mhz - 419FSB
theonetruewill|BFG 8800GT|730/1030/1797|14653|E8400 @ 4238.3Mhz - 529FSB
renozi|Nvidia 9800 GX2|700/1100/1750|17885|Q6600 @ 2400.2Mhz - 400FSB
sata_mata|eVGA GTX260|748/1160/1498|18504|Q6600 @ 3600.1Mhz - 400.2FSB
jeebuscrp|eVGA GTX260|724/1250/1455|17637|E8500 @ 4037.7Mhz - 425FSB
HeavyH20|eVGA GTX260|735/1190|22563|QX9650 @ 4869.7Mhz - 463.8FSB
giorgos th.|eVga 9800GX2|750/1130|24032|E8600 @ 5250.0Mhz - 525FSB
trt740|eVGA GTX280|731/1275|22775|QX9650 @ 4600.9Mhz - 460.1FSB
Lima4111|eVGA 9800GX2|725/1125|22752|QX9650 @ 4313Mhz - 375FSB
Tatty One|Gainword GTX260|800/1250|22041|Q9650 @ 4410.5Mhz - 490.1FSB 
fitseries3|eVGA GTX260|700/1176|20205|QX9650 @ 4605.2Mhz - 405.2FSB
ZenZimZaliben|MSI GTX280|756/1350|20117|Q6600 @ 3908.9Mhz - 434.3FSB
Paulieg|eVGA GTX260|750/1176|19973|Q6600 @ 3987.5Mhz - 443.1FSB 
giorgos th.|eVga 8800GTS(G92)|875/1175|19540|QX9650 @ 4524.2Mhz - 411.3FSB
Cold Storm|Palit 9800GX2|769/1055|19165|Q6700 @ 3700.4Mhz - 370FSB
g30rg1e|Nvidia GTX260|750/1265|18928|E8600 @ 4600.4Mhz - 480FSB
JESTER|BFG GTX260|730/1198|18187|Q6600 @ 3825.1Mhz - 425FSB
lohoutlaw|XFX GTX260|741/1211|18223|E8400@ 4200.6Mhz - 466.7FSB 
Wile E|Palit 8800GT|900/1053|18110|QX9650 @ 4455.1Mhz - 405FSB 
Xtant25|eVGA 8800GTS|810/1145|18069|E8600 @ 5260.1Mhz - 526FSB 
Live OR Die|GTX280|750/1285|17840|E8400 @ 4000Mhz - 444.4FSB
Live OR Die|GTX280|730/1250/1500|19653|i7 920 @ 3351.6Mhz - 159.6FSB
AddSub|GTX260|729/999|17693|Q6700 @ 3500Mhz - 350FSB
gOJDO|MSI 8800GTS(G92)|823/1107|17645|Q6600 @ 4104Mhz - 456FSB
Cold Storm|eVGA GTX280|602/1107|17609|Q6700 @ 3800Mhz - 380FSB
nflesher87|eVGA 9800GTX|840/1215|17587|Q6700 @ 3852.8Mhz - 428.1FSB 
NU(GFX)T|Asus 8800Ultra(G92)|729/1242|17412|Q6600 @ 3771.3Mhz - 419FSB 
d0s|Gainward 8800GTS(G92)|825/1100|17388|Q6600 @ 3869.9Mhz - 430FSB
g30rg1e|nVidia GTX260|725/1300|17345|Q6600 @ 3600.4Mhz - 400FSB 
Tatty One|MSI 8800GTS(G92)|825/1060|17211|Q6600 @ 3807.3Mhz - 423FSB
g30rg1e|nVidia 9800GTX|850/1250|17097|Q6600 @ 3600.3Mhz - 400FSB 
orion23|eVGA 8800GTS(G92)|805/1110|17093|Q6600 @ 3924.5Mhz - 436.1FSB
JESTER|nVidia 8800GTS(G92)|800/1090|17045|Q6600 @ 3826.6Mhz - 425.2FSB
giorgos th.|nVidia 8800GT|802/1026|17045|Q6600 @ 4081Mhz - 452FSB 
nflesher87|eVGA 8800GTS(G92)|800/1084|17011|Q6700 @ 3852.8Mhz - 428.1FSB
trt740|eVGA 8800GTS(G92)|811/1070|16856|Q6600 @ 4005.2Mhz - 445FSB
kursah|eVGA GTX260|745/1300|16848|Q6600 @ 3600.1Mhz - 400FSB
Judas|Gainward 8800GTS(G92)|821/1001|16708|QX6800 @ 4158.2Mhz - 378FSB
trt740|eVGA 9800GTX|838/1221|16677|E3110 @ 4573.6Mhz - 538.1FSB
g30rg1e|nVidia 8800GTS(G92)|815/1100|16638|Q6600 @ 3753.5Mhz - 417.1FSB
Laurijan|Inno3D 8800GT|755/1120|16387|Q6600 @ 3997.4Mhz - 444.2FSB
d0s|Gainward 8800GTS(G92)|825/1100|16387|E8400 @ 4401.3Mhz - 489FSB
trt740|Asus 8800GT|761/1033|16239|Q6600 @ 4050.2Mhz - 450FSB
trt740|eVGA 8800GTS(G92)|829/1071|16161|E3110 @ 4500.2Mhz - 500FSB
jjnissanpatfan|BFG 8800GTS(G92)|820/1111|16115|X3210 @ 3681.4Mhz - 460.2FSB
HeavyH20|eVGA 8800GT|755/1025|16068|Q6700 @ 4100Mhz - 276FSB
g30rg1e|nVidia 9800GTX|850/1265|16044|E8400 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB 
vivanco|BFG 8800GTS(G92)|802/1098|15937|E8400 @ 4500.3Mhz - 500FSB
Laurijan|8800GT|755/1110|15912|Q6600 @ 3666.5Mhz - 458.3FSB
So3oL4Nu|Asus 8800GTS(G92)|800/1151|15911|E8400 @ 4410Mhz - 490FSB
DOM|Palit 9600GSO|900/1100|16277|X3350 @ 3800Mhz - 450FSB
DOM|Palit 9600GSO|900/1150|15295|E8500 @ 4750Mhz - 500FSB
xubidoo|eVGA 9800GTX|800/1200|15741|Q6600 @ 3204.5Mhz - 356.1FSB
thebeephaha|eVGA 8800Ultra|700/1175|15606|Q6600 @ 3200Mhz - 355.6FSB
JESTER|8800GTX |655/1005|15573|Q6600 @ 3827.4Mhz - 425.3FSB 
paulieg|BFG 8800GT|741/991|15264|Q6600 @ 3690.6Mhz - 410.1FSB                                                            
Mboorman|Inno3d 8800GTX|660/1050|15249|Q6600 @ 3780Mhz - 266FSB
jkatt12|Nvidia 9800GX2|746/1114|15242|Phenom 9850 @ 2946.6Mhz - 226.7FSB
marsey99|MSI 8800GTS(G92)|800/1100|15181|E8200 @ 4199.7Mhz - 525FSB
HookeyStreet|POV 8800GTS(G92)|790/1084|15080|Q6600 @ 3393.7Mhz - 377.1FSB
thebeephaha|eVGA 8800Ultra|675/1150|14951|Q6600 @ 3000.1Mhz - 333.3FSB
strick94u|eVGA 8800GTS(G92)|750/1051|14942|E8400 @ 4000.2Mhz - 444.5FSB
HeavyH20|eVGA 8800GT|755/1025|14841|E6600 @ 4400Mhz - 487FSB
fitsieries|eVGA 8800Ultra|660/1120|14816|Q6600 @ 3800.1Mhz - 422.2FSB
CrAsHnBuRnXp|XFX 8800GT|732/1000|14805|X3350 @ 3601.9Mhz - 450.2FSB
Mussels|Nvidia 8800GT|756/1008|14805|Q6600 @ 3604Mhz - 400.4FSB
farlex85|eVGA 8800GTS|805/108|14798|E6750 @ 4000Mhz - 500FSB
Lima4111|XFX 8800GT|650/950|14584|QX9650 @ 4154Mhz - 345.2FSB
Tatty One|Asus 8800GT|755/1045|14542|E6850 @ 4095.2Mhz - 455FSB
Judas|Gainward 8800GTS(G92)|824/1018|14453|E6750 @ 3600.2Mhz - 450FSB
orion23|XFX 8800GTX|655/955|14446[|Q6600 @ 3897.3Mhz - 433FSB
marsey99|MSI 8800GTS(G92)|820/1100|14342|E4300 @ 3510.3Mhz - 390FSB
RadeonX2|Nvidia 9600GT|720/1130|14143|Q6600 @ 3915.5Mhz - 435.1FSB
paul343|BFG 9800GTX(G92)|800/1200|14123|E6750 @ 3400.4 - 425.1FSB
So3oL4Nu|Asus 8800GTS(G92)|800/1150|14051|E4500 @ 3200Mhz - 390FSB
DrPepper|Inno3d 8800GT|650/950|14037|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz - 400FSB
Kursah|Palit 9600GT|870/1100|13898|Q6600 @ 3599.9Mhz - 400FSB 
trt740|XFX 8800GS|728/1000|13791|QX9650 @ 4320.2Mhz - 360FSB
strick94u|BFG 8800GT OC2|770/1060|13693|E6600 @ 3341.6Mhz - 371.3FSB
renozi|eVGA 8800GTS|693/1100|13561|Q6600 @ 3600.7Mhz - 400.1FSB
paulieg|BFG 8800GTS|712/1020|13546|Q6600 @ 3645.2Mhz - 405FSB
HookeyStreet|BFG 8800GTXOC|610/950|13546|Q6600 @ 3402.3Mhz - 378FSB
CrAsHnBuRnXp|XFX 8800GT|600/900|13532|Q6600 @ 3007Mhz - 333FSB
Live Or Die|XFX 8800Ultra|675/1150|13493|E6850 @ 3975.1Mhz - 441.7FSB
erocker|eVGA 8800GTS|723/1010|13380|E8400 @ 4050Mhz - 450FSB
Shadowfold|Palit 8800GT|744/938|13334|E7200 @ 3799.8Mhz - 400FSB
JC316|8800GT|700/1000|13328|E4300 @ 3700Mhz - 370FSB
trt740|eVGA 8800GTX|660/1044|13283|E6600 @ 3903.7Mhz - 433.7FSB
Jadawin|Gainward Bliss 8800GTX|650/1000|13118|Q6600 @ 3300Mhz - 368FSB
erocker|XFX 8800GS|772/1014|13044|E7200 @ 4012.5Mhz - 422.4FSB
raptori|Gigabyte 8800GTS|640/955|13028|Q6600 @ 3005.8Mhz - 334FSB
evil bill|MSI 8800GT|724/1050|13019|E8200 @ 3200.0Mhz - 400FSB
Richieb0y|eVGA 8800GTS|700/1090|12944|Q6600 @ 3600.2Mhz - 400FSB
ADV4NCED|BFG 8800GTX OC|641/980|12912|E6600 @ 2200Mhz - 366.7FSB
Black Panther|BFG 8800GT|740/1035|12782|E4300 @ 3150Mhz - 348FSB
Black Panther|BFG 8800GT|7501/1025|13174|E8400 @ 4005Mhz - 445FSB
tzitzibp|Asus 8800GTX |632/1004|12702|E6420 @ 3720.5Mhz - 465.1FSB
asb2106|nVidia 8800GT|740/1018|12620|Q6600 @ 3600.6Mhz - 400.1FSB 
Skitzo|nVidia 9600GT|828/1140|12557|E6750 @ 3720.2Mhz - 465FSB
craigwhiteside|nVidia 8800GT|734/942|12547|E6400 @ 3400.1Mhz - 425FSB
cowie|eVGA 8800GTS|726/998|12428|E6600 @ 3746Mhz - 416.2FSB
Creatre|eVGA 9600GT|730/1097|12426|Q6600 @ 3420Mhz - 380FSB 
trt740|nVidia 8800GTS|689/1100|12342|E6600 @ 3881.3Mhz - 431.3FSB
technicks|Asus 8800GTS|651/1076|12341|Q6600 @ 3806.7Mhz - 423FSB
Tatty_One|Gainward 8800GTS|684/1060|12305|E6850 @ 4049.8Mhz - 450FSB
infrared|eVGA 8800GTS|700/1070|12251|E6400 @ 3760.1Mhz - 470FSB
DaMulta|Palit 8800GT|800/900|12230|A64 X2 6400+ @ 3500.2Mhz - 250FSB
speedsmith|XFX 8800GTX XXX|660/1070|12228|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3584.4Mhz - 239FSB
oli ramsay|Inno3d 8800GT|666/972|12222|E6600 @ 3400.5Mhz - 485.8FSB
JC316|8800GS|720/1050|12215|E8400 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FFSB
oli ramsay|Inno3d 8800GT|666/972|12222|E6600 @ 3400.5Mhz - 485.8FSB
johnspack|XFX 9800GTX|775/1201|12194|A64 X2 5600+ @ 3302.1Mhz - 254FSB
evil bill|Nvidia 8800GT|660/950|12128|E8200 @ 3199.9Mhz - 400FSB
pbmaster|eVGA 9800GTX|750/1000|12070|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3300Mhz - 275FSB
HookeyStreet|BFG 8800GTX|600/900|12064|E6700 @ 3334.6Mhz - 333.5FSB	
nflesher87|eVGA 8800GT|750/1025|12053|E2200 @ 3000.2Mhz - 300FSB
renozi|eVGA 8800GTS|693/1100|12051|E6700 @ 3604.3Mhz - 360.5FSB
exodusprime1337|eVGA 8800GTS(G92)|775/1040|12023|A64 X2 5000+ @ 3405.1Mhz - 243.2FSB
Bluefox1115|eVGA 8800GTX|650/1024|12012|A64 X2 5600+ @ 3479.9Mhz - 290FSB
Lt_JWS|eVGA 8800GTS|701/1000|11907|E6600@ 3401.1Mhz - 377.9FSB
jjnissanpatfan|eVGA 8800GTS|670/1050|11766|E6300 @ 3472Mhz - 496FSB
speedsmith|nVidia 8800GTS|680/1080|11736|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3552.0Mhz - 236.8FSB
JUDAS3|BFG 8800GTS|665/1000|11693|E6600 @ 3833.6Mhz - 426FSB
strick94u|eVGA 8800GTS|660/1024|11661|E6600 @ 3401.2Mhz - 377.9FSB
Atnevon|eVGA 8800GTX|575/900|11620|Q6600 @ 2400.5Mhz - 266.7FSB
trt740|Foxconn 8800GTS|660/979|11506|E6600 @ 3760Mhz - 470FSB
Boneface|MSI 8800GTS|664/1010|11300|E6400 @ 3919.9Mhz - 490FSB
Live OR Die|XFX 8800GTSXXX|630/1023|11243|E6600 @ 3286.9Mhz - 365.2FSB
technicks|Asus 8800GTS|770/1190|11236|E6700 @ 3302Mhz - 330.2FSB
theonetruewill|BFG 8800GTS OC|665/1050|11226|E4500 @ 3002.6Mhz - 273FSB
pbmaster|eVGA 8800GTS|701/1003|11208|A64 X2 6000+@ 3300Mhz - 275FSB
Alcpone|Palit 8800GTS|648/1100|11200|E6300 @ 3360.8Mhz - 480.1FSB
p o s pc|BFG 8800GT|710/1003|11133|A64 X2 5000+ @ 3184.5Mhz - 212.3FSB
p o s pc|BFG 8800GT|710/1003|11273|A64 X2 4850e @ 3180.3Mhz - 265FSB
trt740|Foxconn 8800GTS|674/982|11111|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3504.1Mhz - 292FSB
driver66|eVGA 8800GTS|673/999|11100|E6300 @ 3002.9Mhz - 429FSB
xubidoo|BFG 8800GTSOC2|580/850|11082|Q6600 @ 3006.4Mhz - 334FSB
DrPepper|Inno3d 8800GT|650/955|11073|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3236.7Mhz - 249FSB
Judas|BFG 8800GTSOC|666/1042|10834|A64 X2 5600+ @ 3199.9Mhz - 320FSB
Dano 00TA|eVGA 8800GTS|635/950|10648|E4300 @ 3237.9Mhz - 359.8FSB
D007|eVGA 8800GTS|660/920|10612|E6400 @ 3410Mhz - 426.3FSB
Exeodus|eVGA 8800GTX|600/950|10486|A64 X2 5600+ @ 3024Mhz - 216FSB	
BigD6997|eVGA 8800GTS|645/1000|10452|Opty 170 @ 3000.1Mhz - 300.1FSB
trt740|Foxconn 8800GTS|678/982|10314|A64 X2 3600+ @ 3042.1Mhz - 338FSB
r3skyline|eVGA 8800GTS|681/1031|10127|A64 FX-60 @ 2889.9Mhz - 222.3FSB
gerrynicol|BFG 8800GTS|630/950|10026|E6320 @ 2501Mhz - 357.3FSB
psychomage343|eVGA 8800GTS|610/980|10018|A64 X2 4600+ @ 2943.3.3Mhz - 245.3FSB
Ekklesis|Gainward 9600GT|765/1050|10000|A64 X2 4000+ @ 3003.2Mhz - 286FSB
technicks|Asus 8800GTS|629/1003|9942|A64 X2 4000+ @ 3003.3Mhz - 286FSB
Grings|BFG 8800GTS|630/925|9713|Opty 165 @ 2806.5Mhz - 311.8FSB
pcgolfer85|MSI 8800GTSOC|629/945|9679|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3013.8Mhz - 200.9FSB 
savillm|BFG 8800GTSOC|550/792|8955|E6600 @ 2400Mhz - 266.7FSB
the1andonlyatk|BFG 8800GTSOC2|580/850|8887|A64 X2 5600+ @ 2916.2Mhz - 243FSB	 
gerrynicol|BFG 8800GTS|630/950|8804|A64 X2 3800+ @ 2599.4Mhz - 259.9FSB
stick94u|eVGA 8800GT|735/1025|8427|A64 4200+ @ 2332.1Mhz - 212FSB
trt740|MSI 8600GTSOC|792/1197|6747|E6600 @ 3881.2Mhz - 431.2FSB
revin|Gainward 7800GS|670/800|6492|Q6700 @ 2995.1Mhz - 299.5FSB
savillm|BFG 8800GTSOC|550/792|6367|A64 4000+ @ 2412.5Mhz - 201FSB
Cybie1111|eVGA 7900GT-KO|625/875|6289|E6700 @ 3330.2Mhz - 333FSB
JC316|MSI 8600GTSOC|775/1145|6156|A64 X2 3600+@ 2853.1Mhz - 300.3FSB
p o s pc|BFG 7900GS|715/1000|6109|A64 X2 5000+ @ 3116.5Mhz - 222.6FSB
strick94u|nVidia 7900GT|615/820|6038|A64 X2 5200+ @ 2877.1Mhz - 213.1FSB
Black Panther|Point of View 8600GTS|754/1126|5934|E4300 @ 2997Mhz - 333FSB
pbmaster|eVGA 7900GTOC|600/800|5835|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3000Mhz - 250FSB
HookeyStreet|BFG 7950GTOC|577/748|5696|E6420 @ 2667.9Mhz - 333.5FSB
strick94u[|PNY 7900GS|615/820|5267|A64 X2 5200+ @ 2790.3Mhz - 232.5FSB
baztop3|Inno3D 7900GTX|675/800|5171|P4 @ 3667.7Mhz - 203.8FSB
Xtant25|eVGA 7600GT|753/778|4937|E2160 @ 3294Mhz - 366FSB
craigwhiteside|Xpertvision 7600GT|810/945|4660|E2140 @ 2320Mhz - 290FSB
theonetruewill|Inno3D 7600GT|655/850|4309|A64 X2 4600+ @ 2790.3Mhz - 232.5FSB
blacktruckryder|eVGA 7600GT|651/722|3396|A64 3200+ @ 2651.5Mhz - 265.1FSB
JrRacinFan|eVGA 7600GS|448/451|2293|Celeron 347 @ 3066.7Mhz - 133.3FSB
*nVidia Scores - Multi-Card Setup's*



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
SystemViper|eVGA GTX280 SLI|700/1305|23083|i7 920 @ 4010Mhz - 191FSB
fitseries3|eVGA GTX295 SLI|680/1148/1484|27735|i7 920 @ 4322Mhz - 205FSB
PP Mguire|XFX 9800GTX+ SLI|840/1100|18812|E8400 @ 2603Mhz - 433.8FSB
Asylum|eVGA 8800GT SLI|694/992|20466|E8400 @ 4687Mhz - 468FSB
nosboost300|eVGA GTX260 SLI|760/1033/1525|26265|i7 920 @ 3961Mhz
HeavyH20|eVGA GTX260 SLI|735/1190|26519|QX9650 @ 4725.6Mhz - 450.1FSB
fitseries3|eVGA GTX260 SLI|690/1182/1488|26441|i7 920 @ 4200Mhz - 200FSB
kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT SLI|680/100/1700|23295|i7 920 @ 4200.3Mhz - 200FSB
HeavyH20|eVGA GTX260 TriSLI|740/1200|24961|QX9650 @ 4887.4Mhz - 391FSB
DaMulta|Palit 8800GT SLI|00/900|22746|QX9650 @ 4463.5Mhz - 425.1FSB
lohoutlaw|XFX GTX260 SLI|738/1205|21543|E8400 @ 4400.3Mhz - 488.9FSB
TheGoat Eater|Palit 9600GT SLI|801/1000|21485|E8500 @ 5321.4Mhz - 560.1FSB
DaMulta|Palit 9800GTX SLI|820/1100|21424|QX9650 @ 4000.7Mhz - 333.4FSB
Lima4111|XFX 8800GT SLI|675/1000|21275|QX9650 @ 4171.9Mhz - 347.7FSB
Lu(ky|eVGA 9800GTX SLI|831/1175|21088|QX9650 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB
HeavyH20|eVGA 8800GTX SLI|675/1000|21060|QX6700 @ 4400Mhz - 293FSB
JESTER|XFX 8800GTS SLI|775/981|20062|Q6600 @ 3826.2Mhz - 425.1FSB
fitseries3|eVGA 8800GTX (x3) SLI|650/1000|19852|Q6600 @ 3923.8Mhz - 436FSB
lohoutlaw|XFX 8800GTS SLI|815/1107|19653|E8400 @ 4102.1Mhz - 455.8FSB
travva|BFG GTX260 SLI|700/1170|19494|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz - 400FSB
Green|nVidia 8800GT SLI|680/980|19172|Q6600 @ 3825.3Mhz - 425FSB
PyroX1040|eVGA 8800GTX SLI|600/900|19000|E8400 @ 4500Mhz - 500FSB
TheGoat Eater|Palit 9600GSO SLI|750/955|18900|E8500 @ 4250.2Mhz - 500FSB
fitseries3|eVGA 8800Ultra SLI|660/1100|18690|Q6600 @ 3902.5Mhz - 433.6FSB
Tatty One|Palit 8800GT SLI|725/975|18603|E8200 @ 4201.8Mhz - 525.2FSB
SK-1|eVGA 8800GTS SLI|670/972|18308|E6850 @ 4020.0Mhz - 446.7FSB
fitsries3|eVGA 8800GT SLI|755/1000|18246|E8400 @ 4000.5Mhz - 444.5FSB
strick94u|eVGA 8800GTS(G92) SLI|735/1045|18201|E8400 @ 3915Mhz - 435FSB
Bjorn of Iceland|Nvidia 8800GT SLI|747/995|18047|E6850 @ 3960Mhz - 440FSB
cowie|eVGA 8800GTS SLI|656/994|16120|E6700 @ 3749.9Mhz - 375FSB
OzzmanFloyd120|XFX 9600GT SLI|750/1000|15160|Phenom 9850 @ 3100.2Mhz - 200FSB
hv43082|eVGA / XFX 8800GTX SLI|575/900|15138|E6400 @ 3599.9Mhz - 450FSB
Solaris17|BFG 9600GT SLI|780/1100|15137|E6400 @ 3600.2Mhz - 450FSB
strick94u|eVGA 8800GTS SLI|645/944|14563|E6600 @ 3300.1Mhz - 366.7FSB
Lt_JWS|eVGA 8800GTS SLI|600/900|14179|E6600 @ 3204Mhz - 356FSB
Grandpa|XFX 8800GTS SLI|678/1100|12135|A64 FX-60 @ 3198.5Mhz - 246FSB
trt740|MSI 8600GTS SLI|725/1138|10351|E6600 @ 3802.2Mhz - 422.5FSB
newtekie1|eVGA 7900GT SLI|621/796|10249|E6600 @ 3600.1Mhz - 400FSB
levi__|eVGA / Leadtek 7800GTX SLI|485/693|8878|E6300 @ 3500Mhz - 500FSB
strick94u|PNY 7900GS SLI|565/685|8818|E6300 @ 3000Mhz - 426FSB
psychomage343 |eVGA 7900GT SLI|600/800|7198|A64 4000+ @ 3100Mhz - 310FSB
sneekypeet|XFX 7600GT XXX SLI|700/900|6872|Opty 170 @ 3001Mhz - 300.1FSB
cowie|Leadtek 6800 SLI|540/882|6060|E6600 @ 3736Mhz - 415FSB
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Mobile GPU Setups*



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Black Panther|Nvidia 8800MGTX SLI|500/800|13670|Q9450 @ 2600Mhz - 333FSB


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

2x2's and e8600







1 x2 and e8600


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2008)

You updating the thread here?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ??? you making a new one?
> 
> i'll reserve this spot for something.


ok good deal. 


tigger said:


> You updating the thread here?


yes!


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you very much jbunch!  Post #4839 is the last update point of the old thread.  Thanks again!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2008)

Add this






I will be the first with my new score here then 

same as before,gainward 4850,it is 1280x1024,sorry its covered,my screen is only 1440x900 so its hard to fit it all on.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Thank you very much jbunch!  Post #4839 is the last update point of the old thread.  Thanks again!



Anytime!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 24, 2008)

So does this mean anything posted in the old thread is dead? Do we need to post again here to get added?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> So does this mean anything posted in the old thread is dead? Do we need to post again here to get added?



no you dont need to do that, im going to pick up where erocker left off and continue everything in this thread, this is just new thread, all the scores will be added from the old one.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmmm. Subscribed.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 24, 2008)

Jbunch, thx for stepping into the gap.

 Saves me thinking of volunteering.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 24, 2008)

Procrastination pays off AGAIN!


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Procrastination pays off AGAIN!



If procrastination is a disease, I'm terminal!

Currently, I need to finish assembling a pc for a friend, change the MB on my mom's machine, and start stripping and painting my new case (CM590). 

I need help!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 24, 2008)

How about a swift kick in the ass..that always works for me...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> How about a swift kick in the ass..that always works for me...



I'm working on it guys, please be patient, im having to go through about 20 pages of code, its somewhat tedious.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I'm working on it guys, please be patient, im having to go through about 20 pages of code, its somewhat tedious.



Its ok take your time ive been there before and I know its not easy.


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

No it isn't.  In a few weeks, I should be able to help with the updating again.  Two threads like this for one guy is a lot of work!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks JBunch and ERocker


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> No it isn't.  In a few weeks, I should be able to help with the updating again.  Two threads like this for one guy is a lot of work!



well I should be able to work on this all day Friday, but Ive got a test Friday morning and classes on Thursday so it should be updated sometime this weekend.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

*Update!*

I am unsure of where this is going to fall because of the resolutions available for the HDTV.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 25, 2008)

just pointing out a correction -

my scores for xfire 3870s - those are VisionTek units, not HIS.


Anyhow, expect new scores from me this weekend - got some xfire 4870 benching to do


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am unsure of where this is going to fall because of the resolutions available for the HDTV.



Makes you ineligible, unfortunately. Hook it up to something that can do 1280x1024.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 25, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I'm working on it guys, please be patient, im having to go through about 20 pages of code, its somewhat tedious.



I think Cyberdruid was commenting on my post. We appreciate what you are doing, so not bitching at you. Keep the faith.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 26, 2008)

hey fellas anyone know the answer to this one, is there a overclocking tool that supports crossfire 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

overclocking besides overdrive? and riva tuner only will overclock one card.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> hey fellas anyone know the answer to this one, is there a overclocking tool that supports crossfire
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> overclocking besides overdrive? and riva tuner only will overclock one card.



AMD GPU Clock tool ?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 26, 2008)

*first try screwing around with overdrive, some*

programs still running in background and cpu not maxed, still very good.   P.S enjoy my 9 year old daughter art lol. Check out the sm3 score. With a quad this score would be crazy fast about 24,000+


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 26, 2008)

*Please Add This*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8300919 24,924 06 score

QX9650 @ 4.2 (10.5 x 400)
P5E3 Primo
G Skill DDR3 1600
2 x HD4870X2 Xfire 777/970


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 26, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8300919 24,924 06 score
> 
> QX9650 @ 4.2 (10.5 x 400)
> P5E3 Primo
> ...



need a cpu and gpu-z


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2008)

weather i get the AMD rig running or a Intel rig running i will be posting new scores when ever i get one of them. BTW it is nice to have a new thread that isn't so full of post it is much easier having scores on front page then someplace in the thread


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 26, 2008)

DO you need a Screenshot of the score with he CPU and GPU-z up?

No probs...great excuse for a 4.5ghz run


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 27, 2008)

*Please add this 25291*

Here ya go

427 FSB http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423293

GPUZ ID http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d7k5v/

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8317014 25291 06


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice CD.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

aw come on JR... that e8500 is beggin for more! clock that sucker up!


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 27, 2008)

ADD THIS

Specs: 
Inno3D 8800GT @ 755/1800/1120
Q6600 @ 3997MHz
FSB @ 444MHz

Score: 
16387pt


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2008)

*add this*








Chip at 3.9ghz/4850 at 750/1200


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

updated.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

1680x1050 run


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Why is my second core not clocking at 750


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 28, 2008)

check post #2. i updated it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2008)

*Add this Please*

My best single GPU score ever........

Gainward GTX260 @ 775core/1590shader/1200mem
Q9650@4.212gig

21,216


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 2x2's and e8600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not much gain over with the added card, looks like that dual core is holding you back.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2008)

Go ahead and add this, cpu is playing a big part in the score ....





Should I lower my ram and try CL3?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2008)

how do you get the list like in the first post? I would like to set up the PhysX thread like that.
@JR can the CPU go any higher? Also if you can up the voltage to the ram try CL3 at that speed. I have found that CL3 doesn't give that great of an improvement if any over higher speeds


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2008)

Thier isnt anyway for that cpu to go any higher, and I was thinking of reducing it to about 667 with CL3.


----------



## DOM (Sep 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do you get the list like in the first post? I would like to set up the PhysX thread like that.
> @JR can the CPU go any higher? Also if you can up the voltage to the ram try CL3 at that speed. I have found that CL3 doesn't give that great of an improvement if any over higher speeds


 Tables  thanks to DanTheBanjoman


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2008)

*Forget the last - add this please! *

Broke the 22,000 barrier with my little 260, this was a deathrun   I dont think that there is anymore to give on this GPU, certainly not on air!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Broke the 22,000 barrier with my little 260, this was a deathrun   I dont think that there is anymore to give on this GPU, certainly not on air!



you killed gpu?


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Broke the 22,000 barrier with my little 260, this was a deathrun   I dont think that there is anymore to give on this GPU, certainly not on air!



Well, if you haven't cooked it, time to get wet!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> you killed gpu?



No it's still alive, just cant really push it anymore, it's at it's limit in both heat and voltage terms, it didnt like 800mhz core very much, the NV driver error kept coming up during the bench run, so I stopped 2006, ended the NVcpl.dll process in Task manager and then ran 2006 again without problems.

Would you mind amending your entry on page 1 for me, it's a Gainward not an XFX GTX260 and also, could you add me onto the Top 10 list of all cards please


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> No it's still alive, just cant really push it anymore, it's at it's limit in both heat and voltage terms, it didnt like 800mhz core very much, the NV driver error kept coming up during the bench run, so I stopped 2006, ended the NVcpl.dll process in Task manager and then ran 2006 again without problems.
> 
> Would you mind amending your entry on page 1 for me, it's a Gainward not an XFX GTX260 and also, could you add me onto the Top 10 list of all cards please



Yea sure thing, Im going to redo the whole top ten list anyway. this thread still has a has some updating to do before im happy with it, as far as aesthetics go.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Please update:







Gotta love that 4850!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Yea sure thing, Im going to redo the whole top ten list anyway. this thread still has a has some updating to do before im happy with it, as far as aesthetics go.



looking good so far. I defiently love the tables, the ability to sort by item is awesome saves so much time in comparing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

after looking at the benchmarks upgrading from my 1 8800GT to a 4850 doesn't look like it would be worth the money well atleast right now.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Add This*

My bored solution.  CPU and Ram at stock from first boot,  4870 clocks up to 800/1100.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> after looking at the benchmarks upgrading from my 1 8800GT to a 4850 doesn't look like it would be worth the money well atleast right now.



Not with your monitor, not really. If you ever grab a 24" LCD, it would be worth it.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't believe I still own the top 06 sli score with 8800GT

PALiT FTW


BTW TRi 260 maybe be here in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmmm, someone really should start a similar thread for mobile GPU's... Mobile are much weaker than their desktop counterparts.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Hmmm, someone really should start a similar thread for mobile GPU's... Mobile are much weaker than their desktop counterparts.



Separate table would be easily created, i think you would be the only user in it atm though.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 1, 2008)

Yup I meant separate table lol not whole thread (duh me!).

I'm sure many laptop owners will then be drawn towards running 3d mark. There are a lot of laptop owners on TPU, with *DeathTyrant* owning one with similar specs to mine.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Yup I meant separate table lol not whole thread (duh me!).
> 
> I'm sure many laptop owners will then be drawn towards running 3d mark. There are a lot of laptop owners on TPU, with *DeathTyrant* owning one with similar specs to mine.



Consider it done then!  spread the word!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I can't believe I still own the top 06 sli score with 8800GT
> 
> PALiT FTW
> 
> ...



Im surprised you didnt see these.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=992657&postcount=56

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=992660&postcount=58


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I can't believe I still own the top 06 sli score with 8800GT
> 
> PALiT FTW
> 
> ...



If you were paying for them I would say just take 2 as the performace diff between SLi and Tri is minimal from what I have read.......knowing in your case....thats not the case......I would suggest Quad SLi, 3 in your 790 and one mounted on the E Penis .........


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Add this!!*

Heres my best 06 score so far, i plan to toss these under new coolers and volt mod them 

I feel like this is a little low for 4.6Ghz, its not much higher than my 3870 xfire score :shadedshu


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 2, 2008)

Add This



E8500 E0 stepper@ 4.5 GHZ 
2 HD4850s in Crossfire

*20,013*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=422878

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5md9k/

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8319637


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 2, 2008)

SonDa5 said:


> Add This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screen shots will work too.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 2, 2008)

No more speed on the CPU, but tomorrow I might install my XP 32 bit and get it up to 3.4Ghz and se what it will do there. I am also supposed to get my new copy of Vista Ultimate tomorrow so I can reinstall with a clean disk that isn't scratched to hell.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Screen shots will work too.



 Click on the link and you can see a screen shot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

ADD THIS...






thats on water... not TEC


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 6, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 6, 2008)

Got a second 4870, bored playing around.  Might add in a 4850 later.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2008)

Awwe cmon dark, that proc can do 9.5x400 on the same voltage.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 8, 2008)

*Please...Add this score!
*


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 8, 2008)

*Actually, here's one better. Please ADD THIS!*


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope the QX9650 that arrives Thursday is a decent clocker. I will be making some 06 runs over the weekend. Fitseries numbers will certainly be hard to beat. I need a 4.8+ clock with the NVIDIA cards to catch up


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL! try.. but i'll beat myself soon enough... qx in the mail.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

can I join?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> I hope the QX9650 that arrives Thursday is a decent clocker. I will be making some 06 runs over the weekend. Fitseries numbers will certainly be hard to beat. I need a 4.8+ clock with the NVIDIA cards to catch up



Unless you get a crap clocker, 4.8 is entirely possible with the QX with your tuned phase. I've posted that high, but need some way better cooling, and some fine tuning to do any benching at those speeds. 

I have a DICE pot, but just haven't had the time or money to grab the rest of the stuff I need to run it. When I do, I'm hoping for 5GHz.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> LOL! try.. but i'll beat myself soon enough... qx in the mail.



Damn you - maybe I can get mine in first and hold the first spot for a few hours

The biggest competitor is usually yourself - one more run - a little higher - a little more voltage. I will try and give you a run 



Wile E said:


> Unless you get a crap clocker, 4.8 is entirely possible with the QX with your tuned phase. I've posted that high, but need some way better cooling, and some fine tuning to do any benching at those speeds.
> 
> I have a DICE pot, but just haven't had the time or money to grab the rest of the stuff I need to run it. When I do, I'm hoping for 5GHz.



I know the feeling. I was eying some of those 5 GHz plus clocks. Some were done on a super tuned phase. Maybe high time for a couple more upgrades to the phase. The game of more; so much fun. I thought I would be happy with the GTX 260 Core 216 cards and the QX6850 at a decent OC. But, needed ... a little more. First up, the QX9650. Next, a step up to the GTX 280 cards, well, maybe.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2008)

id be alot higher if i didnt have these damn x2s fighting me. i think i need a whole new psu just to power them. this weekend ill have 1720watts to get this machine running... if that dont work idk what will.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hell, with those cards you almost need a dedicated single rail 500 Watt PSU each! I did see an interesting PSU, however. Here is the linkie. Can you say 2000 Watts!

The PSU rides outside the case, on the floor and a break out box mounts where the PSU normal resides, the ultimate in modularity 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101033


----------



## Steevo (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn you guys  here I am with my measly 3ish Ghz OC.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2008)

im trying to grab a phase/cascade for my q9650 for some uberfast 4x4x4 benching. (quadcore, quadgpu, 4gb ram)


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 8, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Damn you guys  here I am with my measly 3ish Ghz OC.



Looks like escalating warfare with fitseries3 

But, three GTX 260 cards will not be keeping up with the shader power of 4 x 4870, that's for certain. fitseries3, I think you may have just spurred me to spend another $450. GTX 280 Tri SLI - hmmm.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Unless you get a crap clocker, 4.8 is entirely possible with the QX with your tuned phase. I've posted that high, but need some way better cooling, and some fine tuning to do any benching at those speeds.
> 
> I have a DICE pot, but just haven't had the time or money to grab the rest of the stuff I need to run it. When I do, I'm hoping for 5GHz.



There is a guy in XS hitting over 4.8gig with a Q9650 on air!  now thats some FSB......thing is, these E0 chips seem to run cooler and need less volts.  He has a better vid than me, I can boot to 4.6gig on air into windows but cannot do anything with it so pointless really, 4.5gig is the max I can 2006 bench.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Looks like escalating warfare with fitseries3
> 
> But, three GTX 260 cards will not be keeping up with the shader power of 4 x 4870, that's for certain. fitseries3, I think you may have just spurred me to spend another $450. GTX 280 Tri SLI - hmmm.



Not so sure about that, a single 260 can trash (maybe thats too strong a word, perhaps beat it by 1000+ points would be better ) a single 4870 in 2006 like for like but I suppose 4 against 3 is a little unfair!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, 06 is a bit of a CPU test now with newer cards. One card, two cards, or three seems to only matter at the very highest CPU clocks. A 4.8+ clock will help the most to put up a good number on that benchmark. Even Vantage has a 25% CPU weighting in Performance tests but that drops to 15% for High and 5% for Extreme settings.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2008)

I am thinking of having a change, looking at reviews, I see that there is actually little or no difference in performance across games or 2006 between a Xfire setup containing a 4870 and a 4850 or just two 4850's, I know the two overclocked 4850's will give me better gaming performance than my overclocked GTX260 but anyone have an opinion on whether they could beat my GTX260 2006 score of 22,040 with my quad running the same at 4.4gig??

I can get a real good deal on two Powercolour PCS 1GB overclocked 4850 cards for much much less than a 280 (£60....$120) and I know they perform in most things better.....what you guys think?  It's been a while since I played on the darkside!


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im trying to grab a phase/cascade for my q9650 for some uberfast 4x4x4 benching. (quadcore, quadgpu, 4gb ram)



that's sick


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am thinking of having a change, looking at reviews, I see that there is actually little or no difference in performance across games or 2006 between a Xfire setup containing a 4870 and a 4850 or just two 4850's, I know the two overclocked 4850's will give me better gaming performance than my overclocked GTX260 but anyone have an opinion on whether they could beat my GTX260 2006 score of 22,040 with my quad running the same at 4.4gig??
> 
> I can get a real good deal on two Powercolour PCS 1GB overclocked 4850 cards for much much less than a 280 (£60....$120) and I know they perform in most things better.....what you guys think?  It's been a while since I played on the darkside!



I don't know 'bout '06 but gaming should be noticeably better.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 11, 2008)

Running some initial testing. I think one of the GTX 260 cards is no good which explains some behavior I was seeing. 

I was able to get 24,023 with two GTX 260 cards in SLI and the QX9650 at 4.6 GHz. 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8488085


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Running some initial testing. I think one of the GTX 260 cards is no good which explains some behavior I was seeing.
> 
> I was able to get 24,023 with two GTX 260 cards in SLI and the QX9650 at 4.6 GHz.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8488085



Thats less than 2000 points more than I get with a single 260 and a slower CPU?  that cant be right surely.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 11, 2008)

A quick test with a single card nets me about 21K. This test is pure clock on the video card, so the higher, the better. The best the 260 Core 16 cards can do is about 740 on the core. The extra shaders means extra heat. Your result with an 800 core clock on the card is certainly key in 06 tests (nice run!). Adding a second or third card does not help much due the issues with DX9 scaling. Also, FSB and RAM settings are key. I did not put in the bench sticks, yet. It all makes sense in the end


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> A quick test with a single card nets me about 21K. This test is pure clock on the video card, so the higher, the better. The best the 260 Core 16 cards can do is about 740 on the core. The extra shaders means extra heat. Your result with an 800 core clock on the card is certainly key in 06 tests (nice run!). Adding a second or third card does not help much due the issues with DX9 scaling. Also, FSB and RAM settings are key. I did not put in the bench sticks, yet. It all makes sense in the end



So is there much point in getting the 216 cards unless they are the same price?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2008)

*this might help you add about 3000 points on the cpu because it's a dual core*



Tatty_One said:


> Thats less than 2000 points more than I get with a single 260 and a slower CPU?  that cant be right surely.



and I would say 2000+ on the  combined sm score plus both cards are not maxed overclocked cannot find a tool to do both past 700core.








I ran this with a bunch of programs open I will run it again.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2008)

*post this score*



trt740 said:


> and I would say 2000+ on the  combined sm score plus both cards are not maxed overclocked cannot find a tool to do both past 700core.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay ran it again and closed some programs but it made zero difference.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmmmm nice Tom, thats with the 4850's......I was thinking of getting the 4870x2 but to be honest, there is not a vast amount of difference in score, yes the x2 will game better but that good deal I told you about was for 1GB overclocked 4850's......thanks!


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 12, 2008)

When I get my HDD that has XP on it, I will run 3DM on that. Ain't no way I'm gonna run 3DM06 on Vista.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 12, 2008)

PCI-e @ 100 no volt mod done...
is mine d fastest 9600GT around? for non vmod 9600GT


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> When I get my HDD that has XP on it, I will run 3DM on that. Ain't no way I'm gonna run 3DM06 on Vista.



Why?  I have dual boot hard drives, one with Vista, one with XP, since SP1 in Vista, I lose only about 80 points, no biggy really.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 12, 2008)

My laptop only has 1 HDD port on it 

I could always do a Vista run AND a XP run


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Updated.



thanks dude, nice to see my name up on the scoreboard hehe


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2008)

anyone interested in duking it out in PCmark with me?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone interested in duking it out in PCmark with me?



I'm all for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

against fit??  I won't even bother


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> against fit??  I won't even bother



lol, aww come on, it will be fun!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> lol, aww come on, it will be fun!



I gotta head out to the gym now bro, if not I would, why not its all in good fun.  Post the results, would like to see the outcome


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I gotta head out to the gym now bro, if not I would, why not its all in good fun.  Post the results, would like to see the outcome



I think fit wants to do a thread like similar to this to post scores and what not.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2008)

i need some other ppl to compare to at least.


----------



## DOM (Oct 13, 2008)

I dont like PCMark it test everything so you might have a nice set up but your HD's lack you'll see it on the score I cant get 10k cuz of my HD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

DOM said:


> I dont like PCMark it test everything so you might have a nice set up but your HD's lack you'll see it on the score I cant get 10k cuz of my HD



that happens to me too!  however I havent ran it lately.



Fit, if you do the thread give us a link here, i'll run it when I get back and post there, sounds good?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2008)

like DOM said.... you need everything in your whole machine to be up to par to get a really good score. if you have a 5400rpm HDD and everything else is top of the line you'll score low still. 

i'll get some tests going and then post a thread up some time in the next day or so.

should i don PCmark Vantage or 05?


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would do some PC mark but I've been thwarted thus far in my two attempts at installing it. I'm not sure why, but I couldn't get it going, I'll try again though, now that all my hardware is totally outdated.


----------



## DOM (Oct 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> like DOM said.... you need everything in your whole machine to be up to par to get a really good score. if you have a 5400rpm HDD and everything else is top of the line you'll score low still.
> 
> i'll get some tests going and then post a thread up some time in the next day or so.
> 
> should i don PCmark Vantage or 05?



i never ran PCmark Vantage before forgot they had it lol

cuz raid helps


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> like DOM said.... you need everything in your whole machine to be up to par to get a really good score. if you have a 5400rpm HDD and everything else is top of the line you'll score low still.
> 
> i'll get some tests going and then post a thread up some time in the next day or so.
> 
> should i don PCmark Vantage or 05?



hmm probably vantage because its newer, or you could do vantage and I could do 05?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hmm probably vantage because its newer, or you could do vantage and I could do 05?



sounds good to me.

raided V-raps FTW!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

fit I dont got vista, so I vote for 05,


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

PCMark Vantage is also only run-once, then you have to pay.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

ppl paid for 3dmark vantage.....

maybe i'll do both?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ppl paid for 3dmark vantage.....
> 
> maybe i'll do both?



Yeah, I paid for 3DMark, but not PCMark. For 3Dmark you only need to worry about cpu/ram/gfx, PCMark you have to worry about storage as well. Most people don't have crazy fast storage arrays.


----------



## mitchy24 (Oct 14, 2008)

heres mine.. I havnt been signed in for a while , but i still visit here every day...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

mitchy24 said:


> heres mine.. I havnt been signed in for a while , but i still visit here every day...



nice score, with a higher end CPU, you woudl have some really nice numbers


----------



## mitchy24 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice score, with a higher end CPU, you woudl have some really nice numbers



Cheers mate ..Yeah maybe when the nehalms come out ,some ppl might sell there quads off a little cheaper lol... I wish....


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 14, 2008)

*Add this please*

http://www.1h1k.com/gtx280/3dmark06_gtx280.gif

Thanks,
zzz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

mitchy24 said:


> Cheers mate ..Yeah maybe when the nehalms come out ,some ppl might sell there quads off a little cheaper lol... I wish....



haha, thats what I'm thinking, maybe I can get my hands on a  Core 2 extreme buahahahahha.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, thats what I'm thinking, maybe I can get my hands on a  Core 2 extreme buahahahahha.



 your going to go to the dark side :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your going to go to the dark side :shadedshu



haha, 2nd rig, don't worry I am not ditching my AMD rig, specially not now with the Denebs about to arrive, uh uh no sir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, 2nd rig, don't worry I am not ditching my AMD rig, specially not now with the Denebs about to arrive, uh uh no sir!!!!!!!!!



good  it would be cool to see how the 2 compete


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good  it would be cool to see how the 2 compete



well I would assume a Core 2 extreme will kill a deneb regardless.

However What I think I will do pretty soon is by an ASUS P5Q board (P45), and a Q6600.  I would like to overclock one and do a comparison thread to my 9850 & 9950 Phenoms.  Should be fun and help a lot of people out making choices.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I would assume a Core 2 extreme will kill a deneb regardless.
> 
> However What I think I will do pretty soon is by an ASUS P5Q board (P45), and a Q6600.  I would like to overclock one and do a comparison thread to my 9850 & 9950 Phenoms.  Should be fun and help a lot of people out making choices.



that would sure help alot. I know i have been having a hard time making the choice as  you have seen. That is why right now i still haven't made the choice. I think i am going to keep my 5kBE and get a 790 chipset so i can use the new quads and get one of them when prices are good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would sure help alot. I know i have been having a hard time making the choice as  you have seen. That is why right now i still haven't made the choice. I think i am going to keep my 5kBE and get a 790 chipset so i can use the new quads and get one of them when prices are good



good choice.  I have to get out of a  hole im in right now, gotta pay a few things coming up, but with Bonus for work right around the corner and a raise, then income taxes, Ill be having a Q6600 very soon for my tests.

But I still got a few things to do to my rig first, like a 2nd video card and new PSU.  This way I have a PSU for the intel rig, then I have new RAM on the way, so the RAM I have now will be used for the intel rig, Just would have to buy cheap little hard drive to install windows on


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2008)

the 80GB sata  WD drives from newegg for about $40 shipped are good drives. I had 1 fail on me but the 2nd one has been running strong without any problems for over a year now and a few of my friends have them for DLing and haven't had a problem for about 3 years so they are good drives just have there bad ones like every thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the 80GB sata  WD drives from newegg for about $40 shipped are good drives. I had 1 fail on me but the 2nd one has been running strong without any problems for over a year now and a few of my friends have them for DLing and haven't had a problem for about 3 years so they are good drives just have there bad ones like every thing



haha, I see you are using my quote now in your sig, hahaha.


I got a store locally that sells me 80 gb satas for $32


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, I see you are using my quote now in your sig, hahaha.
> 
> 
> I got a store locally that sells me 80 gb satas for $32



yes i am  that is a good price


----------



## Bytor (Oct 15, 2008)

*Add This Please!!!*

This is with one of my 3870x2's...


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Add this*

Still a long way to even threaten fits' killer 06 results:

Please add this- NVIDIA multi-GPU


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 17, 2008)

you've got me bothered though..... im hunting down a good deal on another 45nm quad. not gonna use the qx though.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Q6600 max clock verses E8400 max clock*



trt740 said:


> and I would say 2000+ on the  combined sm score plus both cards are not maxed overclocked cannot find a tool to do both past 700core.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








look at the sim scores and you tell me which cpu unlocks games better

4cores a 3.9ghz with 8MB of cache verses 2 cores at 4.7ghz with 6MB cache

please post the quad score


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 19, 2008)

*add me please *

its been a while so heres my first run with an e8600


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 19, 2008)

Umm, slight problem seeing your 06 score.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL!

I've just beaten my previous best of 9597... by *9* marks! W00! I think I can go higher, let's see. After I wipe all this baby oil off my hands.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice clock on the e8600 g30rg1e, 3800+ IC, and T with your Q6600, what's your ram clocked at?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Oct 22, 2008)

I had posted this one in the other thread, but it never found it's way into an update somehow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

^^hey ozzman, thats not bad at all dude.  Great run.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2008)

Considering all these high scores, I'm pretty pleased with mine. If I do acquire my friends 4200+ and if it's nice enough to run at my current FSB (270) then I should see bit more of a jump. I'm still planning on hitting 10K - not too sure I'll get there, but I'll sure as hell try. AGP isn't dead yet... or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Considering all these high scores, I'm pretty pleased with mine. If I do acquire my friends 4200+ and if it's nice enough to run at my current FSB (270) then I should see bit more of a jump. I'm still planning on hitting 10K - not too sure I'll get there, but I'll sure as hell try. AGP isn't dead yet... or something.



bro you've had some pretty good runs for an AGP and a 3850.  I've been a bit impressed.  To think that with a better CPU it'll only get better.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro you've had some pretty good runs for an AGP and a 3850.  I've been a bit impressed.  To think that with a better CPU it'll only get better.



Thanks man! I'm really keen to get as close to 10K as I possible can. I'm massively disappointed with the performance of my K8N motherboard though, if I do get my friends old 4200+ this weekend, I'll try it out on both my motherboards at some point. I had 2.8GHz stable on my A8V with a lower OC on my GFX so that maybe the secret to hitting a much higher score.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Thanks man! I'm really keen to get as close to 10K as I possible can. I'm massively disappointed with the performance of my K8N motherboard though, if I do get my friends old 4200+ this weekend, I'll try it out on both my motherboards at some point. I had 2.8GHz stable on my A8V with a lower OC on my GFX so that maybe the secret to hitting a much higher score.



yeah bro, with the 4200+ I think you'll do just fine.  Oh and that should let you hit 10k.

Also with a better cpu you can clock your card a bit lower, but it still will perform the same or even better because of the CPU feeding it more, better CPU that is.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, with the 4200+ I think you'll do just fine.  Oh and that should let you hit 10k.



I seriously hope it OC's as well as my 3800+ - the only differences between the 4200+ & the 3800+ are the multipliers and therefore the clock speeds - 2.2GHz as opposed to 2GHz. 



			
				Chicken Patty said:
			
		

> Also with a better cpu you can clock your card a bit lower, but it still will perform the same or even better because of the CPU feeding it more, better CPU that is.



That make senses considering my CPU is the bottleneck in my system along with my HDDs (motherboard doesn't support SATA 3.0Gbps). Fingers crossed my friend remembers.


----------



## raptori (Oct 22, 2008)

*Add This*

thanks for this informative thread


----------



## raptori (Oct 22, 2008)

does this Compilation still updating...........  or my post was too late ........... hope not!


----------



## dipsta (Oct 22, 2008)

qx9650@4.4
single 4870x2 @800/975 both cores
score 23152


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

raptori said:


> does this Compilation still updating...........  or my post was too late ........... hope not!



yup still updating post em up


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2008)

raptori said:


> does this Compilation still updating...........  or my post was too late ........... hope not!



No no, keep uploading your scores and when the original poster (OP) comes back, they'll update the thread accordingly. Now, I needs to beat my 9606 score.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No no, keep uploading your scores and when the original poster (OP) comes back, they'll update the thread accordingly. Now, I needs to beat my 9606 score.



i wounder if i could beat your score with a Celly D @3.33ghz and a 8800GT @ 700/1800/1800
 I don't even think i am going to try


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I seriously hope it OC's as well as my 3800+ - the only differences between the 4200+ & the 3800+ are the multipliers and therefore the clock speeds - 2.2GHz as opposed to 2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> That make senses considering my CPU is the bottleneck in my system along with my HDDs (motherboard doesn't support SATA 3.0Gbps). Fingers crossed my friend remembers.



well hope it all works out for you bro, goodluck, fingers are crossed


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i wounder if i could beat your score with a Celly D @3.33ghz and a 8800GT @ 700/1800/1800
> I don't even think i am going to try



Arrh man, you so should. However I really want someone else with a 939 chip and a 3850 (AGP) to show me what they've got. I feel as if I'm the only AGP'er here. 



			
				Chicken Patty said:
			
		

> well hope it all works out for you bro, goodluck, fingers are crossed



Thanks dude! I really hope I get the 4200+ and it OC's just as well, if not better than my 3800+. I might try my friends Opteron out again, however I couldn't get it past 2.6GHz - think I'll make a strictly benching partition.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Arrh man, you so should. However I really want someone else with a 939 chip and a 3850 (AGP) to show me what they've got. I feel as if I'm the only AGP'er here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude! I really hope I get the 4200+ and it OC's just as well, if not better than my 3800+. I might try my friends Opteron out again, however I couldn't get it past 2.6GHz - think I'll make a strictly benching partition.



hehe, I want to get my athlon x2 6000+ back.  I want to try it out again as I am way more experienced in overclocking and see what I can do with it now.  But my buddy is using it now, so until he upgrades, or i sell him my Phenomm when i get the new one, I wont have it back.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope you get the 4200...
If i get board this weekend i may put the 2nd PSU and put the 8800GT back in this rig and give 06 a run. But i don't think i will be getting board. I got a party friday,sat. i work ,sunday going to my old town


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hehe, I want to get my athlon x2 6000+ back.  I want to try it out again as I am way more experienced in overclocking and see what I can do with it now.  But my buddy is using it now, so until he upgrades, or i sell him my Phenomm when i get the new one, I wont have it back.



we could make a trade... your 9850 for my 5kBE you pay to ship to me i pay to ship to you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> we could make a trade... your 9850 for my 5kBE you pay to ship to me i pay to ship to you



hahahaha, for that I tell my buddy imma tune his rig a bit, and just swap out the cpu for my athlon 64 3000+ i have laying around as my back up CPU, he won't notice 

and I tell him that I was walking to my car in the morning and I found a athlon x2 6000+ by my car on the ground, hehehehehehehe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahaha, for that I tell my buddy imma tune his rig a bit, and just swap out the cpu for my athlon 64 3000+ i have laying around as my back up CPU, he won't notice
> 
> and I tell him that I was walking to my car in the morning and I found a athlon x2 6000+ by my car on the ground, hehehehehehehe



i bet he wouldn't notice if you switched it out with a 5kBE clocked to 3ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i bet he wouldn't notice if you switched it out with a 5kBE clocked to 3ghz



haha, so I pay for your shipping, you pay for mine, and I send you my phenom and you send me your 5kbe...



















... with another Phenom 9950BE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, so I pay for your shipping, you pay for mine, and I send you my phenom and you send me your 5kbe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something like that but i don't send u a 9950be 
btw i hope u know i am jk


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> something like that but i don't send u a 9950be
> btw i hope u know i am jk



haha, I know bro.  Its all in the name of fun!!! :Toast:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, I know bro.  Its all in the name of fun!!! :Toast:



 cool i want to see what you can do with a x2 6k now that you got the feel of the mobo/ram and just overclocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cool i want to see what you can do with a x2 6k now that you got the feel of the mobo/ram and just overclocking



THanks, i hope to get it back soon, I still have my old mobo so i'll have a 2nd rig powered up soon hopefully.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> THanks, i hope to get it back soon, I still have my old mobo so i'll have a 2nd rig powered up soon hopefully.



whats your old mobo? also by any chance would you be looking to sell it sometime with in the next month or 2?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats your old mobo? also by any chance would you be looking to sell it sometime with in the next month or 2?



its the M3A32-MVP Deluxe, only reason i'm not using it is because I got the M3A79-T now .  I dont know if I want to get rid of it honestly.  

Heres the link

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131291


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> its the M3A32-MVP Deluxe, only reason i'm not using it is because I got the M3A79-T now .  I dont know if I want to get rid of it honestly.
> 
> Heres the link
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131291



its a nice board... I still am not sure if i am sticking with AMD if i am i hope to get a Foxconn Destroyer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its a nice board... I still am not sure if i am sticking with AMD if i am i hope to get a Foxconn Destroyer



Yeah i loved that board to death, but the M3A79 just yielded a way better overclock so i jumped on it.  However, I really dont want to get rid of the M3A32, its a great board, I paid $200 for it locally only a few monhts ago, like maybe 4.  So its still basically brand new.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah i loved that board to death, but the M3A79 just yielded a way better overclock so i jumped on it.  However, I really dont want to get rid of the M3A32, its a great board, I paid $200 for it locally only a few monhts ago, like maybe 4.  So its still basically brand new.



i see. its all good bro  maybe when you get your x2 6000 back you can use that board and have a nice 2nd rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i see. its all good bro  maybe when you get your x2 6000 back you can use that board and have a nice 2nd rig.



thats exactly what I want to do.  Since I am going to get a new PSU and a 2nd 4870, I can also use my current PSU for the 2nd rig so basically I will just need to get a video card for the 2nd rig and a hard drive, a cheap one, it'll only be for benching and messing around, so who cares, I won't be storing nothing there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats exactly what I want to do.  Since I am going to get a new PSU and a 2nd 4870, I can also use my current PSU for the 2nd rig so basically I will just need to get a video card for the 2nd rig and a hard drive, a cheap one, it'll only be for benching and messing around, so who cares, I won't be storing nothing there.



your doing what i would have   

It seems that you have been keeping up with AMD more then me so have you heard anything about the Foxconn Destroyer?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your doing what i would have
> 
> It seems that you have been keeping up with AMD more then me so have you heard anything about the Foxconn Destroyer?



Dude, I haven't read anything on it, but so far in newegg it has perfect reviews :Toast:

Looks great though.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186152


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 23, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice one jbunch!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, I haven't read anything on it, but so far in newegg it has perfect reviews :Toast:
> 
> Looks great though.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186152



If I were looking for a high powered upgrade, I sure as hell wouldn't spend $250 on an AMD board, unless maybe I already had a 95w 9950BE. For just the price of that board you can grab a GB EP45-DS3R and an E7200, which would blow away anything you tried to build around your 5000+ BE. That board is a foolish buy for ANY AMD dual core.

Or if you wanted to buy a Phenom to go on that board, the cheapest one (worth getting) is the 9150e @ $140.

That money buys you the same EP45-DS3R and almost a Q9400. Or a Q6600, and pocket some cash.

Don't get me wrong, AMD doesn't make bad chips, but you get a lot more with your money with Intel now. AMD lowered their prices, but the mobo manufacturers raised theirs, completely negating any benefit. I've been looking to upgrade the board in my AMD rig, but these prices are ridiculous for the performance potential of the platform.

AMD needs to get their board makers to come back down to earth.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 24, 2008)

*Add me!*

My new bestest scorings :


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2008)

oli do you have to have 1.6v to run your 45nm chip at that speed? seems kinda high


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

I aint posting it because it is not my best run in 3dmark 06.  But for some reason I just fell short of my best (15157) by only like 20 3dmarks, with my CPU clocked 200Mhz less than when I did my best run at 3.4 Ghz.  I wonder what I can do now at 3.4 GHz .  All I did was mess around with CPU tweak in the bios.

Also the card was clocked about 30 Mhz less in core and memory when I did my run now at 3.2 Ghz.  Wow, CPU Tweak did a heck of a difference.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 25, 2008)

Creeping ever closer to 20K...Please add!!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> oli do you have to have 1.6v to run your 45nm chip at that speed? seems kinda high



Seems VERY high.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Creeping ever closer to 20K...Please add!!



Come on Paul, you can do it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

^^^ nice dude, how much further do you think you can clock your card or CPU?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

my best so far in 3dmark 06, now time to up the CPU a bit, see what scores it yields.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ nice dude, how much further do you think you can clock your card or CPU?



I think I can push her a little more, especially on the memory. I may do a suicide run at 4.0ghz too. I mean come on, I only need another 300pts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I think I can push her a little more, especially on the memory. I may do a suicide run at 4.0ghz too. I mean come on, I only need another 300pts.



I just overclocked my cpu 100mhz and got about 200pts more.  So it'll be tight.  What do ya think?  But then again at that clock speed your CPU will probably yield more than mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

ok upped the cpu 3.3 GHz.  I'll work on the overclock a bit more tomorrow when i get home from work.  For now here is my best:


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I think I can push her a little more, especially on the memory. I may do a suicide run at 4.0ghz too. I mean come on, I only need another 300pts.



You're on water now, and those 65nm chips are more resilient to voltage. Crank 1.625 real volts into her, and see where you can take her.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 25, 2008)

Even closer to 20K...I can feel it coming!! Please add!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

*New score*





looks like 8.10 cats gave me a few more marks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow! Nice clock on the Quad Paulie!

J, is it me or is the synthetic benches 3dm06 specifically that the HD4 series doesnt do well in? Your opinion please.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! Nice clock on the Quad Paulie!
> 
> J, is it me or is the synthetic benches 3dm06 specifically that the HD4 series doesnt do well in? Your opinion please.



I would have to agree. Great on games though!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I would have to agree. Great on games though!



Jbunch, man I can tell that card is bottle necked by the CPU.  If only you can get a higher clock out of it.  My single 4870 is outperforming you in 3dmark, however just 3dmark, i'm sure games it different.

I can only imagine your score with a good clock on the CPU


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! Nice clock on the Quad Paulie!
> 
> J, is it me or is the synthetic benches 3dm06 specifically that the HD4 series doesnt do well in? Your opinion please.



Actually, 3DMark06 is where the 4 series shine. Since it is such a low resoution, the benchmark has become a bit of a CPU test since all modern cards are barely processing during the tests. It comes down to how fast the pixels run through the engine and higher clock rates (CPU and GPU), not processing power (read shaders), are key. So, since NVIDIA cards are more about bandwidth versus clock speed, the HD 4 series dominate this benchmark.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's also something I didn't think about. Thanks for the info. But even @ 1280x1024 default?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 25, 2008)

At the lowest resolutions (like 1280 x 1024), CPU clock is key, especially in the DX9 tests. So, the first thing you need to do is get out of the way with your CPU which, in this test, is incredibly high (read 5 GHz). Next, once your CPU is well out of the way, you need to have very high clocks on the GPU. This is where the HD 4 series handily outperforms the 200 series. The fastest 06 scores are owned by 4 series cards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> At the lowest resolutions (like 1280 x 1024), CPU clock is key, especially in the DX9 tests. So, the first thing you need to do is get out of the way with your CPU which, in this test, is incredibly high (read 5 GHz). Next, once your CPU is well out of the way, you need to have very high clocks on the GPU. This is where the HD 4 series handily outperforms the 200 series. The fastest 06 scores are owned by 4 series cards.



Hmmmmm not so sure about that, I reckon I can match any normally (as in not voltmodded etc) overclocked 4870 with my GTX260 with the CPU's clock for clock, if you look at the scores here I dont see anything that suggests the 4870 is faster in 2006, maybe at stock I would agree though.

Maybe I will give it a try at 4gig on my quad to see how it stands up to E Rockers score with his heavily overclocked 4870 sometime, I am pretty sure when I got this chip my first 2006 run was at 4gig and I got 19,600 points, if thats is the case it would make the 260 a fair bit faster??

Edit:  I got 21,500 at 4.2gig, just checked my orb results.


----------



## technicks (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn Tatty.  on the cpu oc. Damn 4.1 24/7 i almost fainted.

I foud this one from a while back. For the records.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 25, 2008)

good this thread back , im put mine soon


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2008)

Heres my latest,with cpu at 4ghz and card at 750/1200


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 26, 2008)

*add me please*

hi, another run from me 18,928, great work on the thread its appreciated


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 26, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Hmmmmm not so sure about that, I reckon I can match any normally (as in not voltmodded etc) overclocked 4870 with my GTX260 with the CPU's clock for clock, if you look at the scores here I dont see anything that suggests the 4870 is faster in 2006, maybe at stock I would agree though.
> 
> Maybe I will give it a try at 4gig on my quad to see how it stands up to E Rockers score with his heavily overclocked 4870 sometime, I am pretty sure when I got this chip my first 2006 run was at 4gig and I got 19,600 points, if thats is the case it would make the 260 a fair bit faster??
> 
> Edit:  I got 21,500 at 4.2gig, just checked my orb results.



Yes, I think 1 to 1 the GTX 260 out does the 4870. But, if you have enough GPU horsepower to present no real load during the bench, the CPU and GPU clocks are key. Your result of 800 on the 260 is not normal (well, for most people) and is more aligned with a clock you could get on the 4 series cards. My reference is the top 100 list on HWBOT which is chocked full of 4870x2 and 3870x2 cards.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2008)

I have some new things coming.  In 3dMark06 terms what does a E8600 need to match a Q6600 at 4ghz?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Jbunch, man I can tell that card is bottle necked by the CPU.  If only you can get a higher clock out of it.  My single 4870 is outperforming you in 3dmark, however just 3dmark, i'm sure games it different.
> 
> I can only imagine your score with a good clock on the CPU



Oh I know even having this thing clocked at 3ghz was nice, I just wish I could have seen my score, I finished a 3ghz bench at right when the score was about to show i got BSOD. It was really flying though.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have some new things coming.  In 3dMark06 terms what does a E8600 need to match a Q6600 at 4ghz?



I bet it's somewhere north of 5GHz to match a 4GHz quad.


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have some new things coming.  In 3dMark06 terms what does a E8600 need to match a Q6600 at 4ghz?


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1020446&postcount=140



Wile E said:


> I bet it's somewhere north of 5GHz to match a 4GHz quad.



for the L2 12MB may be look at link


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1020446&postcount=140
> 
> 
> 
> for the L2 12MB may be look at link



That was because of different drivers. Take a look at the cpu scores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1020446&postcount=140
> 
> 
> 
> for the L2 12MB may be look at link



thats weird, but most apps aren't optimized for Quads.  dual cores will be around for a while still and nowadays still do the job with ease.


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats weird, but most apps aren't optimized for Quads.  dual cores will be around for a while still and nowadays still do the job with ease.



06 likes Q's i just did a 06 run at 4.4GHz with E8500 but think the 178.24 divers suck or need to be reinstalled cuz it fsb droped on the  ship 3rd game test  6k sm2 3k sm3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> 06 likes Q's i just did a 06 run at 4.4GHz with E8500 but think the 178.24 divers suck or need to be reinstalled cuz it fsb droped on the  ship 3rd game test  6k sm2 3k sm3



hmm weird, thats where I get the best FPS and best scores, in the "Canyon Flight"


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> 06 likes Q's i just did a 06 run at 4.4GHz with E8500 but think the 178.24 divers suck or need to be reinstalled cuz it fsb droped on the  ship 3rd game test  6k sm2 3k sm3



Sounds like she dropped out of 3d mode. I had that problem with Rivatuner for a while. I had to run Rivatuner from the run box with the /build switch, and rebuild the databases.


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Sounds like she dropped out of 3d mode. I had that problem with Rivatuner for a while. I had to run Rivatuner from the run box with the /build switch, and rebuild the databases.



what do i need to put in run to do it ?

cuz it was in 3d when it finished


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> what do i need to put in run to do it ?
> 
> cuz it was in 3d when it finished



First, try to conform that's what it's doing. Leave the RivaTuner Monitoring window open for an 06 run, and have it log. Check the gpu speeds after the run to see if it's staying in 2D clocks for extended periods of time.


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> First, try to conform that's what it's doing. Leave the RivaTuner Monitoring window open for an 06 run, and have it log. Check the gpu speeds after the run to see if it's staying in 2D clocks for extended periods of time.



 i guess brb lol

okay back yep it went to 2d in the same spot the fps droped what now 

thats why in 01 am 05 i wasnt getting that high of a score was just getting lil higher then the Q at 3.8GHz was so pissed 

I thought it was my HD cuz sometimes the screen well freeze then start to work so its the drivers ?


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> First, try to conform that's what it's doing. Leave the RivaTuner Monitoring window open for an 06 run, and have it log. Check the gpu speeds after the run to see if it's staying in 2D clocks for extended periods of time.



okay reinstalled RT and it worked

how do i update it in run so i dont have to do that everytime i update drivers


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> okay reinstalled RT and it worked
> 
> how do i update it in run so i dont have to do that everytime i update drivers



Navigate to the Rivatuner install folder. hit Win+R. Drag the Rivatuner exe into the box, then add a space at the end and type /build. Hit enter.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2008)

*Add This*

Decided to take the 2900XT out of the mothballs. Never ran it with h2o or the QX. Wanted to see what it could do.

Wile E - HD 2900 XT @ 935/999 - QX9650 @ 4455Mhz - 15650

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8675716


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2008)

There's life in the old dog yet!


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Add This*

E8200@3.9ghz, Visiontek 3870@891/1224, Catalyst 8.10 explains the unapproved driver. This is a 24/7 stable oc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Decided to take the 2900XT out of the mothballs. Never ran it with h2o or the QX. Wanted to see what it could do.
> 
> Wile E - HD 2900 XT @ 935/999 - QX9650 @ 4455Mhz - 15650
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8675716



nice man, although I have a better card now, I miss that 2900xt, it was a great card, just un efficient nowadays compared to the new cars.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I didn't get the 4200+. I did however get extremely drunk and end up beating one of my friends up for trying to wake me up (when I had passed out) by poking me in the eyes. 



I'm not a violent person really, so he really must have pissed me off. He's cool with it, I'm not - my hand is all cut and bruised. 

Another odd thing is, the 8.11 betas are playing up ever since installing Far Cry 2 - CoD 4 doesn't work anymore so I'm going to try the 8.10 hotfix see if that helps.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

DONT POST THIS. wait till i kill my other score. i dont want to knock anyone else outta their place on the list. only myself.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 28, 2008)

tried some "easy" crossfire today...more to come..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn Giorgos, awesome!! congrats.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, GTFO. 
I'm joking. That's really impressive. Congrats.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guys...if i play the cpu at 5.5-5.6ghz which normally plays,i expect more than 32K...
next time..

a single one also at 5G..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> Thanx guys...if i play the cpu at 5.5-5.6ghz which normally plays,i expect more than 32K...
> next time..



Great!!! Keep us posted dude!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> tried some "easy" crossfire today...more to come..



ZOMG!!!


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2008)

*Add this please..*

Just got a 2nd 4870.  Still have to see what kind of max OC's they get.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Add this*

Got the P5Q3 working right so my memory is no longer stuck doing only 1200-1300MHz, but can do the 1600 MHz stock it should.  First bench with the Q9650.  More to come, and erockeer, I don't know how I didn't shatter your single card score with much higher clocks on the 4870.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Got the P5Q3 working right so my memory is no longer stuck doing only 1200-1300MHz, but can do the 1600 MHz stock it should.  First bench with the Q9650.  More to come, and erockeer, I don't know how I didn't shatter your single card score with much higher clocks on the 4870.



Try older drivers, like 8.6 or 8.7's.  Or, try downclocking the gpu a little, it just could be instability.  Btw, I think my quad can hit close to 4.2ghz.  More to come.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> Just got a 2nd 4870.  Still have to see what kind of max OC's they get.



nice scores there mate, some motivation for me to get a 2nd one as well


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2008)

Now I play the waiting game some more.  I cannot OC my cards without CCC.  AMD GPU tool isn't working (probablly due to hotfix drivers).  Is there anything currently out there that works?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 30, 2008)

RivaTuner?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

Or if all else fails, roll back to 8.10's or something.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, somehow whenever I use a hotfix driver I cannot roll back to old drivers, I've tried everything and nothing works.  Rivatuner doesn't like these either.  Looks like I'm going to have to do an OS reinstall soon anyways.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

another vote here for Riva TUner, greatest s**t ever!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 31, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

heres a nvidia score for me....


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice Fit....how U finding the 260?  get those clocks up....you need to threaten my score


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think your clocks are safe Wile E. 

 His is a Core 216 with a little more bandwidth and a little less voltage available versus the regular GTX 260.


----------



## JESTER (Nov 1, 2008)

add this please thanks..........


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok so I was wondering...I'm Doing an OS reinstall on the old XPS from my sisters church, It's what they use for there contemporary service to do PowerPoint slide shows and songs and all that jazz...witch I usually run, but anyway the thing has 2 7900 GTXs, 2GB of DDR2 667 Pentium D 3ghz and some other jazz.... What do you guys think it will pull in 3d06? I'm sure that the CPU will be holding it back if anything.


----------



## lima4111 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Please Update My Post...Thank You*

Hello Again All: I have a relatively new score to update to the mulit card area under Nvidia Video cards. please see my 3DMARK Score Sheet Below. Again thank you for allowing me to use this area to post my scores!
lima4111


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok so I was wondering...I'm Doing an OS reinstall on the old XPS from my sisters church, It's what they use for there contemporary service to do PowerPoint slide shows and songs and all that jazz...witch I usually run, but anyway the thing has 2 7900 GTXs, 2GB of DDR2 667 Pentium D 3ghz and some other jazz.... What do you guys think it will pull in 3d06? I'm sure that the CPU will be holding it back if anything.



Because of the CPU bottleneck, I would guess around 9k.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Because of the CPU bottleneck, I would guess around 9k.



really? hmm i was thinking a little higher than that....my old sli system pulled around 10k with 2 8600GTSs and a Athlon X2 6000 but I guess the X2 was prob a little better clock for clock than the Pentium D.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> really? hmm i was thinking a little higher than that....my old sli system pulled around 10k with 2 8600GTSs and a Athlon X2 6000 but I guess the X2 was prob a little better clock for clock than the Pentium D.



And beleive it or not, in 2006 the 8600GTS was a bit faster.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> And beleive it or not, in 2006 the 8600GTS was a bit faster.



Huh. Well if I get a chance I'll through 3d06 on there and do a run just out of curiosity.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2008)

i maybe getting a AMD 8750 Black Edition X3 if i could get it to ~3.2ghz like my 5k BE was at do you think i could pull off 12k points? (5k BE and 8800GT got 11133)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

haha! highest gtx260 i believe...


----------



## DOM (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> haha! highest gtx260 i believe...


 nice score but no cigar 


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=996285&postcount=47


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

damn.... im flashing my bios now so ....


----------



## DOM (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn.... im flashing my bios now so ....



GL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i maybe getting a AMD 8750 Black Edition X3 if i could get it to ~3.2ghz like my 5k BE was at do you think i could pull off 12k points? (5k BE and 8800GT got 11133)



yeah dude, I think that should yield enough to go over 12k.  If you wait till deneb, you can probably get a 9850 or 9950 for much cheaper than they are now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

come on FIT.


:::Adam Sadler voice:::

you can do it!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

i flashed my card to more voltage and all i get is the same clocks but a handful of points more. like 3-5 to be more precise.

wtf is with my luck lately? SHITLUCK


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i flashed my card to more voltage and all i get is the same clocks but a handful of points more. like 3-5 to be more precise.
> 
> wtf is with my luck lately? SHITLUCK



so you can't get it stable at a higher clock with more voltage?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

nope. same speeds not not higher. and its not like it wasnt stable at them speeds before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nope. same speeds not not higher. and its not like it wasnt stable at them speeds before.



weird dude, sure you flashed it correctly.  Maybe voltage didn't change or something


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

its changed. i even measured with a DMM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> its changed. i even measured with a DMM.





What are you using to clock the card, or you did it through the BIOS?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

evga precision. it OCs fine. i've gotten up to 700/15XX/1200 to run in 06 but vantage crashes and i get the display driver recovered error. 680 works in vantage though. i tried more voltage to get it stable at 700 and its a no go. 06 wont run any higher than 700 or i get artifacts like mad.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, fit, what is your card type in the BIOS? An "s" or an "f"? The Core 216 only has 1.15 V versus the 1.18 in the regular GTX 260 so it has a clock handicap that is why Wile E's clocks are safe.

I was not able to topple Wile E's 22K score. Came close, however. Time to move up the CPU to 4.8 GHz or so. Maybe then


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

idk, i can get it tomorrow. i know 1.15v is max.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2008)

dont know what to say FIt, hopefully you get everything figured out dude,  Good luck!!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Add this*



fitseries3 said:


> idk, i can get it tomorrow. i know 1.15v is max.





Chicken Patty said:


> dont know what to say FIt, hopefully you get everything figured out dude,  Good luck!!



Just saying it for the record, fit  More for others to understand than yourself. I know you will figure it out and get the clocks up. 

Squeezed past 22K.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Hey, fit, what is your card type in the BIOS? An "s" or an "f"? The Core 216 only has 1.15 V versus the 1.18 in the regular GTX 260 so it has a clock handicap that is why Wile E's clocks are safe.
> 
> I was not able to topple Wile E's 22K score. Came close, however. Time to move up the CPU to 4.8 GHz or so. Maybe then
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081103/Single - 21882.jpg


I wish I could grab a 22k score with a 260. You're thinking of Tatty One. I'm in here with my lowly ol' 8800GT @ 18k.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Add this*

Made some progress on the SLI front, as well.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2008)

What are your temps under load at those voltages again Heavy?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I wish I could grab a 22k score with a 260. You're thinking of Tatty One. I'm in here with my lowly ol' 8800GT @ 18k.



You know, you are right. Tatty One had the GTX 260 score. I mixed you guys up 



Wile E said:


> What are your temps under load at those voltages again Heavy?



-15C. I do it for a run then go to normal mode with 1.38V and -28C.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

i have a xfx 8800gts 512mb card for sale if anyone wants it.

idk.... the gtx260 is kick ass but i think i need another one soon.

im gonna say eff the phase and go ahead and order my nehalem setup this week. i seen 5.4ghz already


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have a xfx 8800gts 512mb card for sale if anyone wants it.
> 
> idk.... the gtx260 is kick ass but i think i need another one soon.
> 
> im gonna say eff the phase and go ahead and order my nehalem setup this week. i seen 5.4ghz already



5.4Ghz on what cooling and voltage?

If they are clocking at least like my QX9650, I'll make the jump.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

1.52v

you need cascade though. also... has to be the i7 965 chip.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206571


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 1.52v
> 
> you need cascade though. also... has to be the i7 965 chip.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206571



DICE would probably do pretty well then, too.

I really need to get my pot up and running.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLOEByMdxaM

haha


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I will be hopping on the i7 bandwagon, as well.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2008)

The one thing that has me really wanting to go i7, even if the chips end up just being on par with the QX9650 when both are max clocked, is the ability to run SLI or Crossfire on the same board.

It's looking more and more everyday like I'm gonna end up going i7 at tax time. I probably wouldn't even bother with the move if I could find a 775 board that offered both.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 3, 2008)

*Add This!!!*

This is with a 3870 and a 3870x2 in crossfire...


----------



## technicks (Nov 3, 2008)

Please add this


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> haha! highest gtx260 i believe...



Look again my friend....nowhere near....try 22,040    strange, even my CPU hammered yours (page 2 screenie) and my quad is runnin slower.......seems the Q9650 are faster clock for clock then the QX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Made some progress on the SLI front, as well.



VERY nice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

i know i know. i dont think i can beat your score. your card is a freak of nature it seems. i am looking for 1 or 2 more gtx260's though. i still need to sell a few things too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i know i know. i dont think i can beat your score. your card is a freak of nature it seems. i am looking for 1 or 2 more gtx260's though. i still need to sell a few things too.



My GTX260 and $50 for your two 4850's?????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

hmm... i'll ponder that for a few.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Add this*






alles goed technicks

groetjes uit friesland


nice to see the 3dmarks


----------



## technicks (Nov 3, 2008)

Ja man alles ok hier.

Think i will go for the 9800 GTX (G92).
Those suckers are dirt cheap on Ebay now. Much cheaper the your card. About €130.
If i can sell my 9600GT for €75 then i will order one on Ebay.
Before the 9600GT i had a 8800GTS 512 (G92) and it was a great card. 3DMark06 of 15000+.
If i can top that score i will be satisfied.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 3, 2008)

i sold my 9800gtx for 100 euro lol and buy me a fresh 4870 i am happy for  now til the new cards coming out


----------



## technicks (Nov 3, 2008)

You ass why didn't you tell me.

You need a different cpu or clock the hell out of it.
And overclock you 4870 and your 3Mark score will rise significantly.

Pretty low score. No hate.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 3, 2008)

i forget to tell you i think hihi


----------



## technicks (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you think image quality is better on the 4870?


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah mutch better buy a 4870 to dude 2 dutch guys whit 4870 its great hahaha


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 3, 2008)

tpu rules


----------



## technicks (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't know. If so i would buy the 1Gb one or get a 260.
But the 9800 GTX is pretty good bang for the buck.
And maybe if they get a bit cheaper i can get on for SLI later on.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 3, 2008)

technicks said:


> Don't know. If so i would buy the 1Gb one or get a 260.
> But the 9800 GTX is pretty good bang for the buck.
> And maybe if they get a bit cheaper i can get on for SLI later on.



hmm if you can buy the 9800 gtx+ 55nm its in the price down for now,  its a taker, of a 4870 the price is mutch lower than the gtx260 both are fast,  but i dont now wat your bank saldo is hahaha

maar ik probeer rustig aan te beginnen want ik heb niks op voorraad meer alles verkocht maar als ik weer genoeg onderdelen heb wil ik wel in de race met je overclocken

cheers


----------



## technicks (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah i was just looking at the 9800GTX+. It only is a $20 difference with the rev 1. GTX.
That might be the one. Btw i almost never buy in Holland. Way to expensive.
I rather pay in $'s


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 3, 2008)

technicks said:


> Yeah i was just looking at the 9800GTX+. It only is a $20 difference with the rev 1. GTX.
> That might be the one. Btw i almost never buy in Holland. Way to expensive.
> I rather pay in $'s



how manny cheaper is that technicks


----------



## technicks (Nov 3, 2008)

Well if you buy a GTX280 here it will set you back €500. On Ebay it will cost you $500.

That saves you €100.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 3, 2008)

oke, i understand you have a case mod galery right? i want to see your mod man  i like to see it


----------



## trt740 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Post this please*

I think my Cpu is bottle necking my GPU


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah.... you need at least 5ghz to get that up to par.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah.... you need at least 5ghz to get that up to par.



I'm gonna go for 2500 be back in a few. This cards a classic I gotta take her slow shes just getting warmed up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2008)

i'd play this game with ya but i've gotten rid of my bench rig in preparations for...... NDA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2008)

*trt*

dude, that card is freaking powerful bro.  Maybe a dual CPU set up will wake up that card  hehehe.  Funny thing is I owned one not too long ago before my 2900xt


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Broke the 22,000 barrier with my little 260, this was a deathrun   I dont think that there is anymore to give on this GPU, certainly not on air!



Tatty tell me that card is volt modded if not thats a world record clock on air.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I'm gonna go for 2500 be back in a few. This cards a classic I gotta take her slow shes just getting warmed up.



Any luck?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Tatty tell me that card is volt modded if not thats a world record clock on air.



No voltmod!  It is the highest clocked 260 on HWBot and I am currently 2nd there for a GTX260, sadly, the nature of 2006 makes my quad at 4.4gig with a 260 at 800mhz core and 1600mhz shaders FAIL against a 775/1540 clocked card when up against a QX9770 on LN2 at 5.7gig


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 7, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> No voltmod!  It is the highest clocked 260 on HWBot and I am currently 2nd there for a GTX260, sadly, the nature of 2006 makes my quad at 4.4gig with a 260 at 800mhz core and 1600mhz shaders FAIL against a 775/1540 clocked card when up against a QX9770 on LN2 at 5.7gig



my 260gtx 216 won't come anyplace near that card, however, it peforms almost exactly like my old 280gtx and even oc's a little better. They run neck and neck and score about the same in this test. 19,000 ish with a dual core


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Any luck?



na was just joking around.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

Shame! I expect you could get more out of that X800.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

*Add please*

I get a better score in 06 running it at 1440x900 for some reason AND it shows im running XP when im not. 

Anyways ill just post both and yall can decide which one to use.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 8, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I get a better score in 06 running it at 1440x900 for some reason AND it shows im running XP when im not.
> 
> Anyways ill just post both and yall can decide which one to use.


thats funny my 3Dmark06 score is mutch higher then yours how come?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

06 is being a pain ATM.

I ace you in Vantage though =D


----------



## technicks (Nov 8, 2008)

Get a better cpu. Yours is holding back your score a lot.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea i know. E7200 and P45 on the way mate.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 8, 2008)

oww right euhmm why don,t you take a E7300 its better then E7200 right? or a E8200 its cheap to and good for OC  PP Mguire


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry for my bad engelis, i hope for your all can read it


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

Cause im getting an e7200 for 80 bucks


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 8, 2008)

ooh yeah thats cheap then


----------



## JESTER (Nov 8, 2008)

nice scores on the gtx260s,i need a qx9650 now,my q6600 is now holding me back in my scoresbut qx9650 are to expensive here in the uk yet for  me....unless their is any going cheap?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 8, 2008)

JESTER said:


> nice scores on the gtx260s,i need a qx9650 now,my q6600 is now holding me back in my scoresbut qx9650 are to expensive here in the uk yet for  me....unless their is any going cheap?



Why not try a Q9650 if you have £330-£350 to spare, if not try getting a E0 Stepping Q9550.

Edit:  I might just let you have mine


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Why not try a Q9650 if you have £330-£350 to spare, if not try getting a E0 Stepping Q9550.
> 
> Edit:  I might just let you have mine


 why is the EO stepping better i dont now that


----------



## DOM (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 9, 2008)

Holy ass balls!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

damn dom that is a high score for that card.


----------



## DOM (Nov 9, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Holy ass balls!!!





p_o_s_pc said:


> damn dom that is a high score for that card.


thanks but this is the highest I got with my Q here 

might try it with the Q on this drivers but to lazy want to put it in the ice box i got the other day it get to -9F in there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

That is some sick scores. I wonder if you could get higher with lower temps...


----------



## DOM (Nov 9, 2008)

well the highest was 4950Mhz at 1.656v room at 60F 

but im going to wait untill there is more space to much food in there cuz thats the reason i got it ran out of space in the freg. 

and its not on the highest setting 7, its at 4 right now but -9F im hoping to get 1G on the PALIT 9600GSO


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

DOM said:


> well the highest was 4950Mhz at 1.656v room at 60F
> 
> but im going to wait untill there is more space to much food in there cuz thats the reason i got it ran out of space in the freg.
> 
> and its not on the highest setting 7, its at 4 right now but -9F im hoping to get 1G on the PALIT 9600GSO



well getting high would help with having too much food  good luck with the 1G that would be sweet. what kinda voltage can you give it?


----------



## DOM (Nov 9, 2008)

in specs thats in scan in atitool load but its +/-  like furmark makes it go higher

and i dont do that never have and dont plan to


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

DOM said:


> in specs thats in scan in atitool load but its +/-  like furmark makes it go higher
> 
> and i dont do that never have and dont plan to



ok well it was just how i like to clean the food out of the fridge


----------



## DOM (Nov 9, 2008)

well im going to eat more healthy need to lose some pounds 

but might try it after the wife goes to work in the moring going to go to sleep so i wont be so tired with my lil girl in the moring


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

DOM said:


> well im going to eat more healthy need to lose some pounds
> 
> but might try it after the wife goes to work in the moring going to go to sleep so i wont be so tired with my lil girl in the moring



I am feeling good right now. So i am going to sleep. I feel u on the eating healthy and losing a few pounds. I started to eat healty and went from a size 32 to a 26 keep in mind i also am lifting and running keeping in shape for sports next year. (track and football)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2008)

groothof22 said:


> why is the EO stepping better i dont now that



because they run cooler on less voltage (well many of them) therefore often they have better overclocking potential, take my Q9650 for example, not many before E0 stepping were able to run a Quad on air at 4.1gig 24/7 on under 1.3V with an idle of just 30C and be able to overclock stabily at 4.5gig


----------



## jeebuscrp (Nov 9, 2008)

heres my score at 4.0 with the E8500


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> because they run cooler on less voltage (well many of them) therefore often they have better overclocking potential, take my Q9650 for example, not many before E0 stepping were able to run a Quad on air at 4.1gig 24/7 on under 1.3V with an idle of just 30C and be able to overclock stabily at 4.5gig


thnx thats is cooler  cool! i dont understand why my gpu is 60degrees idle have you a anser on that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2008)

groothof22 said:


> thnx thats is cooler  cool! i dont understand why my gpu is 60degrees idle have you a anser on that?



The 4870 runs pretty hot on the stock cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> The 4870 runs pretty hot on the stock cooler.



my cae has poor airflow so when I first put my 4870 in it was idling at over 70ºc.  BUt I d/l'ed rivatuner and set the fan to fixed 40% and it idles high 40's low 50's 


Load does not go into the 60's, so the stock cooler does a good job to be honest.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2008)

OOOOOO!!!

not mine BTW


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OOOOOO!!!
> 
> not mine BTW



CyberDruid	Ati HD4870X2 Xfire	780/900	25291	QX9650 @ 4270.4mhz - 427FSB

I'm not all that impressed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OOOOOO!!!
> 
> not mine BTW



Hmmmmm, so if I can get 450 more mhz on the same voltage on air on my little quad that would suggest to me that there may not be any performance benefits APART from clock for clock, unless of course the user dont overclock.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> CyberDruid	Ati HD4870X2 Xfire	780/900	25291	QX9650 @ 4270.4mhz - 427FSB
> 
> I'm not all that impressed.


2000pts when you are already at 25k is a hell of a lot harder to gain in this bench than you think. The resolution is so low, that it barely strains the video cards. That's why cpu bottlenecks show up so easily in 06, but not in real games.

Also, to put it into perspective, for me to get cpu scores like that, I have to be at 4455Mhz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 2000pts when you are already at 25k is a hell of a lot harder to gain in this bench than you think. The resolution is so low, that it barely strains the video cards. That's why cpu bottlenecks show up so easily in 06, but not in real games.
> 
> Also, to put it into perspective, for me to get cpu scores like that, I have to be at 4455Mhz.



Very true, I got 7337 CPU points with my quad at just 4.4gig on air so I am guessing a Yorkfield at about 4.3gig would match it.... but to be fair, 2006 is hardly a TRUE measure of all round CPU performance.......I am guessing on most other CPU intensive tasks/apps, the i7 may pull ahead more.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 11, 2008)

And, that CPU score is on Vista. I know when I did my testing, Vista killed my CPU scores. At 1800 FSB at 4.75 GHz, I get about 7800 for the CPU score in XP and 6300 in Vista. That is a huge margin. Best I could do for score was about 25,000 in Vista versus 26,500 in XP. Of course, the XP partition is a stripper versus the daily use of Vista.


----------



## sata_mata (Nov 12, 2008)

*Add This*

Add this score please.

Score: 18504 

EVGA GTX 260 216SP
GPU: 749MHz
Shaders: 1498MHz
VRAM: 1160MHz

CPU: Q6600 @ 3601MHz, FSB @ 400MHz
Driver: 180.43 Beta







Not a final score. It still needs some attention and tweaking. Card can probably go higher. I haven't tried anything above 749/1498/1160 but I will if I have time next week.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 13, 2008)

*Add This*

Ran this tonight with a 3870 in crossfire with a 3870x2.


----------



## jeebuscrp (Nov 13, 2008)

*ADD ThIS*

Here are my results.

Single Card: EVGA gtx260 720/1455/1250


----------



## Bytor (Nov 14, 2008)

*Add This*

This is with one 3870x2..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 17, 2008)

Fit's, so what are you feeling about that i7?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

the machine feels fast as hell. OC is proving to be a new learning experience.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Add This


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

damn at those chips are freaking fast.  over 6k in 3dmark cpu score at 3.5 Ghz, :::faints:::


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Today I wish I had a i7

My last CPU on around the 1st release was the 790FX and the AMD quad.

I oced the crap out of it, and no one could touch it for a while(for the most as a whole).....

Phenom 9500(the bad ones) 20Mhz from 3ghz on just water......


----------



## Zenith (Nov 17, 2008)

Single card: PNY 8800GTS 512
Clocks: 780/1150/1950
CPU: E8400@3.77GHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

not bad for a single x2......


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dude, that's not bad at all!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Come on i7 peeps

I scored 22746 with two 8800GT on water at 800Mhz with the ram left at stock.......NO vmods of any kind, not even a bios voltage increase.
(no wait I think I did that on the stock cooler LOL) 

It should be beaten to death today LOL.....

I was on top of the N Sli list FOREVER, and I'm still in 3ed place LOL

For how long now? February, March of this year LOL.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

gettin there...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 18, 2008)

I noticed in your single X2 pic Fits that you had the card running at an underclocked speed.  Keep it goin' dude! I want to see you get near 30K.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 18, 2008)

awaiting for the mems and let the game begins...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

giorgos!!!


I expect only 5Ghz or more from you!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

DOM said:


>



If you only had a SLi board......Damn hell of a GSO score!!!!


----------



## DOM (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> If you only had a SLi board......Damn hell of a GSO score!!!!



well i only got one left


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I noticed in your single X2 pic Fits that you had the card running at an underclocked speed.  Keep it goin' dude! I want to see you get near 30K.



Damn Fit, you have already broken my single GTX260 score.....where is it all going to end   I am going to have to get one now, the wife just aint gonna be happy 

Edit, Just noticed, thats your x2 that has beaten me, your CPU score is more than 3000 points short!(although my CPU is running a gig faster) Maybe I wont get one for a while, saying that, really need to see what these babies can overclock like.......keep going!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn Fit, you have already broken my single GTX260 score.....where is it all going to end   I am going to have to get one now, the wife just aint gonna be happy
> 
> Edit, Just noticed, thats your x2 that has beaten me, your CPU score is more than 3000 points short!(although my CPU is running a gig faster) Maybe I wont get one for a while, saying that, really need to see what these babies can overclock like.......keep going!



i was gonna try to kill your gtx score with the i7 but OCing this setup isnt as easy as you would think. i'll get there though.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn Fit, you have already broken my single GTX260 score.....where is it all going to end   I am going to have to get one now, the wife just aint gonna be happy
> 
> Edit, Just noticed, thats your x2 that has beaten me, your CPU score is more than 3000 points short!(although my CPU is running a gig faster) Maybe I wont get one for a while, saying that, really need to see what these babies can overclock like.......keep going!





I seen you in the top 5 over at hwbot with that card.


STILL my 8800GT SLI "SLI" score needs to be slammed still LOL.

8800GT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

someone find me 2 more gtx260s for $200 or less(each). it IS possible... DO IT!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Where is N when you need him....Hmmm he always knows.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

This could help
http://www.techpowerup.com/76522/Co...y_Beneficial_for_Gaming_PCs_with_Core_i7.html


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I seen you in the top 5 over at hwbot with that card.
> 
> 
> STILL my 8800GT SLI "SLI" score needs to be slammed still LOL.
> ...



Hopefully score is under team palit also?????  i was 2nd, I reckon some of them stretch the truth a tad, there was one with slower clocks and slower CPU who's SM2 and SM3 scores were a fair bit higher


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> someone find me 2 more gtx260s for $200 or less(each). it IS possible... DO IT!



Mine's sold I am afraid.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Hopefully score is under team palit also?????  i was 2nd, I reckon some of them stretch the truth a tad, there was one with slower clocks and slower CPU who's SM2 and SM3 scores were a fair bit higher



DM...you need a Q9650, high speeds, low volts, low heat


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Hopefully score is under team palit also?????  i was 2nd, I reckon some of them stretch the truth a tad, there was one with slower clocks and slower CPU who's SM2 and SM3 scores were a fair bit higher



no lies on hwbot


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1278


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> no lies on hwbot



really, I thought all you did was post a couple of screenie's and "bobs yer uncle".


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

What????


Ok this is even more funny.....at the front of this thread is my 3ed place SLi score.
(I'm also number 2 in SLi on HwBot still LOL)

I thought I did that at 800Mhz, but nope I did that at 700Mhz with the stock coolers. I was number one in SLi forever, almost all year long lol.......Now only two 260 Sli H2O(also a good competitor) passed me up.....



	3Dmark 2006 - 22746 marks - DaMutla[LIT] (Overclocking TeamPalit) 	14.1 points - [ inspect ]
	Processor: Core 2 QX9650 (3.00... @ 4464mhz on SS 	[ view screenshot ]
	Videocard: 2x GeForce 8800 GT 102... @ 700/900mhz [#2 2x GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb in 3Dmark 2006]
	Memory: 2048MB DDR3 PC8500 @ 1066mhz CL7.0 7-7-18
	Motherboard: Extream II 790i Ulta
	Global Rank: 337th - 4.1 points
	Hardware Rank: 2nd 2x GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb - 10.0 points
	Description: PALiT 8800GT Super 1GB cards STOCK
	Verfication: verification link screenshot
	Scan date: 06-04-2008 10:17


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 18, 2008)

No offence, but, urrrrh. I think my score is more respectable.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> really, I thought all you did was post a couple of screenie's and "bobs yer uncle".



Constant peer review, much like a WIKI


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No offence, but, urrrrh. I think my score is more respectable.



Different group



InnocentCriminal said:


> No offence, but, urrrrh. I think my score is more respectable.



in your group
77	DaMulta	ATi HD2900XT	858/1153	11523	A64 X2 6400+ @ 3520.5Mhz - 220FSB

96	InnocentCriminal	ATi HD3850	708/936	9606	A64 X2 3800+ @ 2708.9Mhz - 270.9FSB


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

AMD :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> AMD :shadedshu



at least AMD is promising 4.0 GHz on air for the upcoming Phenom II 940.  Lets see if it really happens.  Then maybe you can use a smiley like this one  instead of :shadedshu


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> AMD :shadedshu



Hey now, that's why we have HWbot

So we all get to play and have fun. It does not matter if your on the cheapest CPU/video card. As long as your having fun doing this; means that you are doing it the right way.


I have had lots of fun with AMD, and even when you guys were stomping the shit out of me. To be it was a challenge to see how high up in the Intel CPUs I could get with a AMD CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Hey now, that's why we have HWbot
> 
> So we all get to play and have fun. It does not matter if your on the cheapest CPU/video card. As long as your having fun doing this; means that you are doing it the right way.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with that.  I think its more challenging with an AMD rig than an intel, from my perspective.  But then again, I will have to own an intel rig and overclock it to really be able to confirm that.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Add this*

Putzing around a little. Looks like card 3 is the stronger of the three. Sitting on the sidelines for a bit with some "old" hardware 

The GTX 260







The kids 8800 GT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ sweet scores dude.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Different group
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, they are different groups, but don't forget my card is AGP and I'm still using a 939 X2 - so, even though I'm inflating my own head here, I'm pretty jazzed about my score. All I need to do is get a 4400+ with 1MB of L2 cache and I reckon I could hit 10K. 

^^


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

HeavyH20 I know you got some crazy memory settings going on too lol.




InnocentCriminal said:


> Very true, they are different groups, but don't forget my card is AGP and I'm still using a 939 X2 - so, even though I'm inflating my own head here, I'm pretty jazzed about my score. All I need to do is get a 4400+ with 1MB of L2 cache and I reckon I could hit 10K.
> 
> ^^



AGP PCI-E 8 or 16

They don't really use all the bandwidth.....

939 is the same as AM2 in my book. Just DDR2, and you see how much it helps going to DDR3


1 card you should be able to hit 10K or 11k. Two cards 12k to 13k.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Constant peer review, much like a WIKI



Not so sure about the efficiency of that either, and "constant" is subjective, especially when you see how many results are on there.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> AGP PCI-E 8 or 16
> 
> They don't really use all the bandwidth.....



I think I've proved there is still life left in the ol' AGP dog yet. ^^ No you're right, the available bandwidth is never utilized optimally or to the fullest.



			
				DaMulta said:
			
		

> 939 is the same as AM2 in my book. Just DDR2, and you see how much it helps going to DDR3



I would have thought they're would have been a bit of a difference between DDR 400, DDR2 800, 90nm and 65nm.  



			
				DaMulta said:
			
		

> 1 card you should be able to hit 10K or 11k.



Not without some serious overclocking! I _will_ hit 10K with my AGP card.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

last year, same time


> fit
> new setup. (got rid of my striker, it wasn't letting me go past 3ghz)
> 
> q6600@3.6ghz, 2x 8800ultra's(stock), evga 680i A1, vista HP64.
> ...


my last fx scores
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=512990&postcount=2038

E and tat JC trt

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=88

crazy it's be going on this long.

D


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Ketxxx View Post
> ...


lol


9, Lt JWS - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 850/1000 - 12221 - E6750 @ 3607Mhz - 450.9FSB
10, DaMulta - ATi HD2900XT @ 900/1153 - 12118 - Phenom 9500 @ 2596.3Mhz - 236FSB
D


> I find it funny that you have to have a Intel chip clocked this high to top my score


ha

when trt ruled the charts with air

D


> 1, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 877/1197 - 14452 - Q6600 @ 4041.1Mhz - 449FSB
> 2, allen337 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 833/981 - 13923 - Q6600 @ 3555.2Mhz - 395FSB
> 
> These are only 2 grand away from me. I think if I got this CPU up to 3.0Ghz I would be very close.



erocker


> D
> 
> 
> > almost, getting memory errors LOL it's at 1080Mhz DDR2800Mhz
> ...


lol


trt740


> yes you are the power of the Darkside is strong.





D



> I'm on water
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was so damn happy I made it that high in the single chart........


giorgos th.


> Here is my single 2900XT 512 06 score..
> Cpu QX9650 @ 5507mhz - LN2 - 2900XT @ 887/981 - stock air.
> 
> 15380



D


> Nice, and you stole my 7th place victory with that LN2 run
> 
> Have any screen shots?
> 
> ...



U took my small victory!!!!


good times everyone!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Not so sure about the efficiency of that either, and "constant" is subjective, especially when you see how many results are on there.



Yes, it is normally by people with the same hardware. If you find yourself with a unique setup, then the peer review will not work since no one is familiar with the normal result. But, for any results that generate points, they are all over you.



DaMulta said:


> 939 is the same as AM2 in my book. Just DDR2, and you see how much it helps going to DDR3



DDR3 made a difference for me. But, of course, it is all a function of available and used bandwidth. AMD have always had killer memory scores compared to the Intel chips thanks to the integrated controller, but, have not had the horsepower to use it all. It is kind of like European and American cars. The BMW 3, like the AMD, may not have the most horsepower, but it drives really nice and balanced. The Intel C2D quad chip is a bit like a muscle car. Lots of horsepower but try turning. The new Intel i7 quad chip, however, is the new supercar. Gobs of horsepower and proper balance. The clocks and memory together are finally yielding big gains in the benchmarks AND the games.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't wait to play with i7!!!

I will get to oc crazy high, and the extra time spent(hours on hours) of getting the ram as fast it will go mean something..........


I also can't wait to see/play with/ these new AMD chips......

They may not score as high, but if they clock well they are just as fun. But who knows AMD could slam something out of the door and we just


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Putzing around a little. Looks like card 3 is the stronger of the three. Sitting on the sidelines for a bit with some "old" hardware
> 
> The GTX 260
> 
> ...



I have to ask. Have you tried 06 in xp with those cards?

Vista 64 KILLED my 9800GTX scores....even with TRi.(not to mention that N killed off 32qAA SLi with vista:shadedshu)

Vantage is a whole different story.........

I really hope that windows 7  does not kill the score even more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

2.98ghz...

dual x2 at stock...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

20k stock flipping sweet!

I hope you can pass that 30k wall......


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 19, 2008)

*Add this...*

QX9650 @4.0 Ghz
2 x sapphire 3870 (1gb) @877, 1233


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have to ask. Have you tried 06 in xp with those cards?
> 
> Vista 64 KILLED my 9800GTX scores....even with TRi.(not to mention that N killed off 32qAA SLi with vista:shadedshu)
> 
> ...



Those were in XP. And, yes, the CPU score is affected greatly by Vista. Those same clocks in Vista versus XP net me about 1500 or so on the CPU score.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 19, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Those were in XP. And, yes, the CPU score is affected greatly by Vista. Those same clocks in Vista versus XP net me about 1500 or so on the CPU score.



I have to agree on the drop in vista... dont know in terms of %, but it is obvious!


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Add These*

Putting these in here.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2008)

I am going to try and beat my score that i got before when i get my new PSU 

old score 
127 p o s pc BFG 8800GT 710/1003 11133 A64 X2 5000+ @ 3184.5Mhz - 212.3FSB

I think it is going to be vary possibe because my CPU that i have now clocks higher ,found higher clocks the card can run and i have a new board with a chipset that runs X16 2.0(old one X16 1.1)


BTW nice score dark


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

*Add This*

Just picked up a e8500 E0 and a pair of Visiontek 4870's.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

*Add This*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2008)

bytor, great runs dude, makes me want to get a 2nd 4870  


have you volt modded them?  I cant get clocks that high on my 4870 with default voltage.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> bytor, great runs dude, makes me want to get a 2nd 4870
> 
> 
> have you volt modded them?  I cant get clocks that high on my 4870 with default voltage.



Thanks Mate....

No volt mods for me...I would kill the cards if I tried that.  

For the single card run I used Rivatuner to OC it, and for the xfire run I used CCC.  Rivatuner would not allow me to OC the second card at all...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Thanks Mate....
> 
> No volt mods for me...I would kill the cards if I tried that.
> 
> For the single card run I used Rivatuner to OC it, and for the xfire run I used CCC.  Rivatuner would not allow me to OC the second card at all...



Nice.

What do you have the fan set at when you achieved that clock on the card?


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice.
> 
> What do you have the fan set at when you achieved that clock on the card?



60% and its still louder than the 7-141+ CFM Delta fans I have running on my rads.  lolz...

Once I'm done playing with the cards I'll pull the stock coolers off and drop them in my AMD rig on water...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2008)

Bytor said:


> 60% and its still louder than the 7-141+ CFM Delta fans I have running on my rads.  lolz...
> 
> Once I'm done playing with the cards I'll pull the stock coolers off and drop them in my AMD rig on water...



Damn, i'm jealous now, for some reason at 60%, if I put my core at over 820 MHz it will crash during 3dmark 06.  If I lower back it'll pass with flying colors.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn, i'm jealous now, for some reason at 60%, if I put my core at over 820 MHz it will crash during 3dmark 06.  If I lower back it'll pass with flying colors.  Any suggestions?



Only thing I can think of is that they are like a CPU, they all OC diff.  I run the core up first and find the highest I can run a bench then I start on the memory and do the same thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Only thing I can think of is that they are like a CPU, they all OC diff.  I run the core up first and find the highest I can run a bench then I start on the memory and do the same thing.



yeah I imagine too!  I'll try again and see whats the highest I can set the core, I know temps are fine, they dont go over 60ºc load so i ain't that.  I'll see, if I get some good results, then i'll come back here and post .  Thanks dude.


----------



## technicks (Nov 23, 2008)

*Add This*


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 23, 2008)

technicks said:


>


hmm you don't buy a 4870 jammer jah


----------



## technicks (Nov 23, 2008)

Gonna get a second 3870 next week and mount them with the Thermalright Rad cooler and pencil mod them both.
You will be surprised.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 23, 2008)

technicks said:


> Gonna get a second 3870 next week and mount them with the Thermalright Rad cooler and pencil mod them both.
> You will be surprised.


oke i will see  why dont you take 2 4850's its better and faster than the 3870 crossfire


----------



## Bytor (Nov 24, 2008)

*Please Add*

22058...


----------



## technicks (Nov 24, 2008)

groothof22 said:


> oke i will see  why dont you take 2 4850's its better and faster than the 3870 crossfire



If i where you i would take a look at the Crossfire scores and you will see that the difference is really small.
And because the 3870 cards are €50 cheaper then the 4850. I don't feel like spending so much cash on my PC anymore. And if i get +20000 Crossfire score i am happy.

Only looking for a E8600. Time to go for the Q6600. S if you know anyone who will trade or buy my Quad, let me know.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 24, 2008)

technicks said:


> If i where you i would take a look at the Crossfire scores and you will see that the difference is really small.
> And because the 3870 cards are €50 cheaper then the 4850. I don't feel like spending so much cash on my PC anymore. And if i get +20000 Crossfire score i am happy.
> 
> Only looking for a E8600. Time to go for the Q6600. S if you know anyone who will trade or buy my Quad, let me know.



i will  let you know


----------



## technicks (Nov 24, 2008)

*Add This*

Another update. 
I love this card way more then my 9600GT.
Just need to buy a multimeter and new cooler and do the pencil voltmod.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 24, 2008)

Fooling around with my new 4850 on air. Trying to get another before I put them on water. Might get impatient tho. lol.

Wile E - MSI HD4850 - 750/100 - 16721 - QX9650 @ 4455Mhz - 405fsb

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9004524


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice Wile!  I have just ordered two powercolour 1GB PCS+ cards with the Zerotherm coolers, I hope they clock as well as that MSI!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 25, 2008)

Wile, have you tried the 8.11's yet and I swear you'll be able to get more than 750 out of that core.



Great score none the less.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it has more than 750 in it. I didn't feel like tweaking anymore. 750 is 100% stable for me so far. Was just going for 4870 performance on the cheap. Serious clocking will commence when I decide to put it on h2o. I wanna try for 900.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn, just got an e mail saying the shop is out of stock and my card has not been debited, was a damn nice deal that....ohhh well, back to the drawing board mefinks.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn, just got an e mail saying the shop is out of stock and my card has not been debited, was a damn nice deal that....ohhh well, back to the drawing board mefinks.



Be the first on tpu to grab a 4850X2. They are 1GB per gpu.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 25, 2008)

Seeing you play with your 4850 Wile E reminded me I had one to play with.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, I couldn't bring myself to wait to put the card on H2O. I've already reached my stated goal. That was a bit easier than I expected. lol. I haven't even bothered to try for more yet. I'm pretty sure there's a few more Mhz to be had. Now, without further ado:

Wile E - MSI HD4850 - 900/1100 - 18192 - QX9650 @ 4454Mhz - 405fsb

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9006479


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

MSi?

This is how Little Miss Ruby feels about other brands of Video cards




"Just laying the ashes R.I.H."she says.


----------



## DOM (Nov 25, 2008)

*MSI* :shadedshu


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

LOLz that's when Palit Guy went to 2008 Quake Con for AMD, and not for PALiT.


----------



## DOM (Nov 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOLz that's when Palit Guy went to 2008 Quake Con for AMD, and not for PALiT.



his got a PALIT shirt


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

DOM said:


> his got a PALIT shirt


Used to work at AMD

The Reverend David "Palit_guy" Makin was on hand preaching the benefits of AMD technology to gamers.
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1529/2/quakecon_2008_visiting_the_vendors/index.html
--------------

That's it on my palit spam towards Wile  in the thread lol. Maybe

Nice score Wile.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Be the first on tpu to grab a 4850X2. They are 1GB per gpu.



Thought about that but they are almost as much as a 4870x2 over here, the cheapest I can find is £318, i reckon thats more than $500 even at the UK £'s crap exchange rate at the moment.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ok, I couldn't bring myself to wait to put the card on H2O. I've already reached my stated goal. That was a bit easier than I expected. lol. I haven't even bothered to try for more yet. I'm pretty sure there's a few more Mhz to be had. Now, without further ado:
> 
> Wile E - MSI HD4850 - 900/1100 - 18192 - QX9650 @ 4454Mhz - 405fsb
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9006479



Well shit me sideways!  Very Nice, and thats a vanilla MSI on rivatuner?..................no mods? 

Edit:  ordered two Palit  1GB HD4850 Sonic's, they dont think they clock as well as yours but the excellent aftermarket cooling blows the hot air outta the back of the case which I like, plus the dont have a 6 pin PCI-E......it's an 8 pin!!  They still came in considerably cheaper than the 4850x2 so I am happy.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> MSi?
> 
> This is how Little Miss Ruby feels about other brands of Video cards
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081124/onhis.jpg
> "Just laying the ashes R.I.H."she says.





DOM said:


> *MSI* :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, $120 after MIR. I couldn't find a Palit for that much. I wanted the Sonic. Trust me, I'm not entirely happy about having to get another brand, but it's all I could afford. My 8800 is dead, and the 2900 just wasn't cutting it.

If and when Dave sends me some 4850s or 70's, this card will never be spoken of again. lol.



Tatty_One said:


> Well shit me sideways!  Very Nice, and thats a vanilla MSI on rivatuner?..................no mods?
> 
> Edit:  ordered two Palit  1GB HD4850 Sonic's, they dont think they clock as well as yours but the excellent aftermarket cooling blows the hot air outta the back of the case which I like, plus the dont have a 6 pin PCI-E......it's an 8 pin!!  They still came in considerably cheaper than the 4850x2 so I am happy.



It's a vanilla card on Riva, but I already vmodded it. lol.

You bought the cards I wish I could've gotten.


----------



## renozi (Nov 26, 2008)

Needs more OC


----------



## renozi (Nov 26, 2008)

Older drivers slightly faster...






[Edit] Also Windows XP, my bad I forgot I switched OSes


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 27, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## renozi (Nov 28, 2008)

renozi said:


> Older drivers slightly faster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry the CPU is actually at 3.6GHz, it's just using speedstep when the screen shot was taken!


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vista hates me currently, no video with any cards on either the Core i7 or Core 2 Duo setup.  XP however works just fine so time to do some benching with that.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Add This*

I might be posting a few lots little amount of screenshots tonight.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well when just put Add this to the ones you want added. And they will be...because its hard for me to decipher witch one people want added if they don't put ADD THIS to the title.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 30, 2008)

*Add This*

Scored this on 1-3870x2...

19606


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 30, 2008)

at last....kept fighting with this for 2 days............


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2008)

You just wanted 1st, 2nd and 3rd... lol..
Great score man! Very good!


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Add This*

Playing with a 4870 now, going to be kind of unfair to erocker on beating his single 4870 score, which I should have been able to do with the Q9650 but was messing up the clocks on the card.  To start.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 1, 2008)

Add This

Overclocking has begun.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 1, 2008)

Getting closer.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 3, 2008)

*Add This*

*ADD THIS - 14653*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9101384
E8400 @ 4.28 8800GT @ 730/1030/1797
Lower clocks than usual benching but this is what  regularly game at so it seemed fair.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2008)

*Add This*

beat my old score slightly. but please keep my other one too (different CPU and mobo)


----------



## JC316 (Dec 4, 2008)

Diamond HD2600Xt crossfire. 837/738.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2008)

JC316, I'm pretty impressed by that score man. My 3850 hits 9606 so you're not far off me in that respect. Maybe with a little bit more on your RAM you'll be able to get closer.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 4, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> JC316, I'm pretty impressed by that score man. My 3850 hits 9606 so you're not far off me in that respect. Maybe with a little bit more on your RAM you'll be able to get closer.



Yeah, these things are pretty beastly. I am still tweaking, but I cracked 9200 with them. I think with 4GHZ on the CPU and maybe 850/800 I could crack 9500.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 4, 2008)

Diamond 2600xt's crossfire. 843/792 - E5200 @ 3750


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2008)

>.< 

I don't know if I should be happy or sad. You're getting so close to my score (that I'm so proud of) I can see it now, by the end of the day you'll have surpassed my score. 

Good luck dude!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 4, 2008)

cpu on SS,vga on air..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ oh lord, thats nuts.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Add this*

Diamond 2600xt's 830/846. E5200@ 3875






Sorry Criminal lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2008)

HEH HEH HEH! Not to worry, I was expecting it like I said. Nicely done! I still think you're holding back on the RAM speed, I wouldn't be surprised to see you hit 1GHz on both cards tbf. I hope you can, and I hope you can hit 10K with both of those cards, my CPU is what is holding me back.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Dec 6, 2008)

Add This

Single 4870 for right now.  Fit, I am going to have to work on my CF scores this weekend.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 6, 2008)

Add This

Finally did it, sad that it took my i7 to do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^what was it, hit over 18k???  Anyways, on whatever it was, congrats dude


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^what was it, hit over 18k???  Anyways, on whatever it was, congrats dude



Beat erockers single 4870 score.  He had the highest till that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Beat erockers single 4870 score.  He had the highest till that.



nice, what was his??


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


>



Thats a nice score but if you dont mind me saying....it should be more??  I got higher than that with a 260 and a Yorkfield......have you tweaked Windows?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2008)

Quick question for someone please........I have never run Crossfire before and am just about to, with overclocking in Rivatuner does it overclock both cards at the same time if you get my meaning?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

you can choose which card you want from the drop down list and then OC as you would a single card.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats a nice score but if you dont mind me saying....it should be more??  I got higher than that with a 260 and a Yorkfield......have you tweaked Windows?



tweaked windows?  I'm not sure I understand... I'm just running Vanilla Vista 64bit


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2008)

Tweaking Windows as in, disabling unnecessary services, deleting unnecessary files. Moving your page file fr better performance, that sort of thing.

y'might find this interesting if you want to know more.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 6, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Tweaking Windows as in, disabling unnecessary services, deleting unnecessary files. Moving your page file fr better performance, that sort of thing.
> 
> y'might find this interesting if you want to know more.



do those winXP tweaks work with vista?


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> do those winXP tweaks work with vista?



+1   I read their vista tweak section as well and most of it is totally bad 

:EDIT:  Also if we all had cards like Tatty's 260 then nVidia be kings of the universe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^or just run AMD Fusion, does it all for you, check it out

watch the vid in the link so you can understand how it works, once you use it, you'll see all it disables.  Works great. 

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_fusion.aspx?p=1


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

That doesn't work on Intel platforms.  Been there, tried that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> That doesn't work on Intel platforms.  Been there, tried that.



thanks dude, I was not sure myself, would have been nice though


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> +1   I read their vista tweak section as well and most of it is totally bad



What d'you mean by totally bad?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

to all of you i7 users....
run 06 with C-state disabled....


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

The tweaks they offer aren't ALL great, and they don't have many for performance in 3D environments.  I mean UAC, disabling extra processes, and other stuff like that I thought was common place.  Everything like... changing registry entries can be potentially fatal to a benching PC as the tweaks will most likely cause instability when running intensive programs.

They mention most of the tweaks are for PCs that are used in the office so they can boot/close faster and don't take too long to seek files.  Those tweaks (when tested) dropped my 3D mark score by a couple thousand points.  Not impressed 

I think Tatty was just bragging... I mean his GTX 260 was OCed (stable) to 800 on the core and 1600 on the shader core!!! I don't care... that beats a GTX280 hands down.  I even recognize that there is not much of a difference between the cards themselves.  It's amazing to see those clocks since mine would scream after pushing 730/15xx/1280

Good recommendation Giorgos!  I've already done that but it should help people who have not


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2008)

first of all when you have a bench OS you do not have anything enabled....
floppy,unnesessary sata,sound,ethernet etc etc.....


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Add This*

Crossfire action.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

i'll get you dark.... EDIT: you covered your clocks in the screenshot dark...wtf?


its a red vs green showdown


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Add this*

20912
Core i7 920 @ 3.8GHz
SLI 8800GT @ 680/1000

Vanilla Vista x64, not tweaked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Good run Kid,
tried brinding the cards up a bit more??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good run Kid,
> tried brinding the cards up a bit more??



+1 on that. try 725 on the gpu core.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good run Kid,



2nd!



			
				Chicken Patty said:
			
		

> tried brinding the cards up a bit more??



I agree, I wouldn't be surprised if you could get 700MHz core tbh. Good luck!


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 7, 2008)

3DMark 2006 would crash if the GPU clock higher than 680/1000 (NVIDIA driver stopped working blah blah), but in Vantage it could run at 715/1000.

I could run 3dmark 2006 @ 720/100 with the 169.xx drivers, but anything after that version is no go, same shit with Vantage -_-.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with my rig, drivers stopped working etc etc.  Maybe its time for me to get the new drivers.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> 3DMark 2006 would crash if the GPU clock higher than 680/1000 (NVIDIA driver stopped working blah blah), but in Vantage it could run at 715/1000.
> 
> I could run 3dmark 2006 @ 720/100 with the 169.xx drivers, but anything after that version is no go, same shit with Vantage -_-.



Dang! Experimented with the new betas yet?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 7, 2008)

Not yet, but what I know is, with the 169.xx I could run tests at 720/100, but my GPU score never get any higher than ~10,050. With the new 177.xx or 180.xx, I could get to ~10,200 at 680/1000.

Both were test with my old Phenom.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 8, 2008)

Please Update...

On a single 3870x2...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> cpu on SS,vga on air..



WOW FAST SMOKEN FAST


I thought I seen to top 30k in 06 at XS but maybe that was N cards. Either way about this socre. THAT IS FAST


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2008)

*Add this please*

First tentative run on the 4850's more to come on the CPU and the cards will eventually do near to 800mhz once I can get this damn crossfire to work again 

2 x palit 1GB HD4850 Sonics at 735/1050 (max in overdrive for now)
Q9650 @ 4.3gig
Vista 32
22,904


Hoping for 24,000 eventually! (before eventual voltmods).


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm getting there






Turns out 06 does support multi-threading on the cpu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2008)

Binge said:
			
		

> Turns out 06 does support multi-threading on the cpu.



So, the screenshot above, that was before you enabled it? As CPU-Z states 4 cores, 4 threads.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2008)

Binge said:


> Turns out 06 does support multi-threading on the cpu



off course it does......check out your cpu score at 4200mhz with 8 threads.....


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9049336

fitseries, what was that 3.8ghz for that run right?
what did you use to obtain that score??? i'm confused how ur score is so close to mine when i'm in xp??? i forgot to do the set whatever in nvidia control panel to performance instead of quality

anywho sorry for the crappy screen.. but the link for orb is there for verification... 3.8 ghz core i7


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> first of all when you have a bench OS you do not have anything enabled....
> floppy,unnesessary sata,sound,ethernet etc etc.....



LOL I never take it that far, but I open task and kill everything in task ,and yes that even includes explorer.

Then I open what I need to with task manager and close it too.


Maybe I should try killing services and all the stuff inside device manger as well. I don't know how big of a difference it would make, but it could make a few hundred points.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2008)

this things are very very important M8....
also keep your HDD well defraged,recycle bin empty,themes off,background off,no effects etc etc...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

True they can be. For the most I bench on a very very dirty system. 
I do understand where you are coming from tho.

I just never thought about the device manager one. I knew about services, and having a very clean basic o/s is the real way to bench bench.

My system will finally be back up in a couple of days(end of the week I pray). I'm going to install a fresh o/s of windows 7. Also going to cut it down after a run or 2. Just to see what I would gain by going all out and doing that.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I just never thought about the device manager one. I knew about services, and having a very clean basic o/s is the real way to bench bench.



dont close anything from device manager.....
straight from bios....


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

Now that is a tip


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

Hyper Threading with the i7 will reduce SM 2.0 tests by about 1000 points.  I'd like to figure out why.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> this things are very very important M8....
> also keep your HDD well defraged,recycle bin empty,themes off,background off,no effects etc etc...



I kill all unnecessary tasks when doing serious benching (even networking), but I have never had a score difference by having themes on and a background.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I kill all unnecessary tasks when doing serious benching (even networking), but I have never had a score difference by having themes on and a background.



maybe you wont have in sth 3D,but in f.e. 32m you will...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> maybe you wont have in sth 3D,but in f.e. 32m you will...



Ahh, that's why. I only do gfx benches, for the most part.


----------



## Binge (Dec 10, 2008)

Binge said:


> Hyper Threading with the i7 will reduce SM 2.0 tests by about 1000 points.  I'd like to figure out why.  Any thoughts?



Wow Binge I dunno... Hyper Threading seems like a good thing right?  It boosts your CPU score, but if your shader model 2.0 scores are going down the toilet that is an issue.  I wish someone could help you


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 10, 2008)

normally while running HT off,you`ll have less cpu score,but more mhz on the cpu,so better SM2-SM3 score.....so better all around score....
do you have the 3Dmark06 calculator?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2008)

Binge said:


> Wow Binge I dunno... Hyper Threading seems like a good thing right?  It boosts your CPU score, but if your shader model 2.0 scores are going down the toilet that is an issue.  I wish someone could help you



Remember.....they are only *synthetic* benchmarks


----------



## Binge (Dec 10, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> normally while running HT off,you`ll have less cpu score,but more mhz on the cpu,so better SM2-SM3 score.....so better all around score....
> do you have the 3Dmark06 calculator?


Nope!



Tatty_One said:


> Remember.....they are only *synthetic* benchmarks



 Totally did not forget that, but I would love to know why a cpu score cripples graphics in this synthetic bench.  In games etc etc my frames rock and I make small children cry


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 10, 2008)

here you go....
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102058


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)

oooo....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DOM (Dec 10, 2008)

nice one fit but wht are all the settings covered 

I want to be in the top 10


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 10, 2008)

DOM said:


> nice one fit but wht are all the settings covered
> 
> I want to be in the top 10


----------



## Binge (Dec 10, 2008)

DOM said:


> nice one fit but wht are all the settings covered
> 
> I want to be in the top 10



Why does it matter?  Anyway for anyone who's interested.  I fixed the problem with the SM 2.0 score and HT.  If you have HT on and using dual channel your score will not be as good as if you're using triple channel memory.  I just got my Triple Channel kit today and my SM 2.0 score is where it should be.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 10, 2008)

excellent score fit.... i'm coming for you tonite.. i'm gonna reinstall xp today i try some lil tricks i learned


----------



## DOM (Dec 10, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


>



cuz what i said ? or cuz i want to be in the top 10 



Binge said:


> Why does it matter?  Anyway for anyone who's interested.  I fixed the problem with the SM 2.0 score and HT.  If you have HT on and using dual channel your score will not be as good as if you're using triple channel memory.  I just got my Triple Channel kit today and my SM 2.0 score is where it should be.



read the 1st post if your a bencher you know why also


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

DOM said:


> cuz what i said ? or cuz i want to be in the top 10
> 
> 
> 
> read the 1st post if your a bencher you know why also



also being in the top 10 would give you a bigger E-penis


----------



## Asylum (Dec 10, 2008)

Add this...Just broke my all time score!!


----------



## Binge (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice graphics score!  That pwns my GTX280 in 06


----------



## Asylum (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks binge!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2008)

*Add this please*

Finally got Crossfire working again after about 10 hours of heartache, had to flash my cards back to stock to get there   So I am stuck with the CCC upper limits of 735mhz again!  Strange thing is, i ran the CPU 100mhz faster than the last run which improved my overall score of course plus the SM2 and SM3 scores bit my CPU score is lower   maybe she was struggling because I didnt quite give her enuff volts, will try some tweaks another day............

Q9650 @ 4.4gig
dual Palit 1GB HD4850 sonics @ 735/1050
23,225

More to come!  these GPU's will do near to 800mhz so i need to sort this driver cr*p out.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 11, 2008)

ADD THIS


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> also being in the top 10 would give you a bigger E-penis



My Epenis is Limp. Which reminds me I needs to get back to work.


I fixed the tec, and found out it was only a 70watt....I thought it was another one:shadedshu

O well I found a 40x40 220watt 

That would fit even in the DD tec gpu blocks


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know who will take out


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Please ADD!*

Today I join the 20K club!  My 9450 takes my e8200 up 3k from 17200 to 20100


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

try 8x482 on that q9450. that should be about max for the cpu unless the fsb wall isnt there. youd probably see 21500.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 11, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Today I join the 20K club!  My 9450 takes my e8200 up 3k from 17200 to 20100



nice run


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> try 8x482 on that q9450. that should be about max for the cpu unless the fsb wall isnt there. youd probably see 21500.



It booted at 475*8 but wasn't 3D06 stable.  Had to re-install it for some strange reason. 



trt740 said:


> nice run



Thank you!


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2008)

add this~


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2008)

trt740 said:


> nice run



Where U been stranger?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 11, 2008)

Any more updates, fit? I was curious how the i7 was doing once you got comfortable with the OC parameters.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

this guys nutz... whats he thinkin?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1101543&postcount=936


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> this guys nutz... whats he thinkin?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1101543&postcount=936



Since it's you 

Nice with the Rampage Extreme II and Tri-SLI.  Looks like you are prepping for a big move. Giorgios may have some competition.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 12, 2008)

nahhhhhhhhh....
i`m preparing a GTX280 3-SLI action............


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> nahhhhhhhhh....
> i`m preparing a GTX280 3-SLI action............



Might I suggest just faster clocked GTX260's (try the Gainwards if you can get them in Greece), them GTX280's dont seem to scale as well and normally wont clock quite as well......just my thoughts!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 12, 2008)

i can get them yes.....
but we have 90% 3x280s @ LN2....


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i can get them yes.....
> but we have 90% 3x280s @ LN2....


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 12, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i can get them yes.....
> but we have 90% 3x280s @ LN2....



Ur Avatar is no lie@!!!

It makes me want to watch that old show again too


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 12, 2008)

Look at the scores on nvidia single card. I know the GTX260 clocks very well. But even at those increased speeds there isnt a GTX260 that beats a GTX280 with similar CPU clocks. It is on heck of a card though and a much better $/power ratio then the GTX280.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

BUT! 

the gtx260 scales better for some odd reason.

also, alot of 280 owners complain of problems with the shaders not being able to OC very far compared to the 260.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 12, 2008)

I am a 280 owner, and your right. Its not voltage either, its heat that limits the shaders.

What I am saying is even if the GTX280 doesnt OC as well, once OC'd the GTX260 can't catch it, without some extreme cooling thats not a 24/7 system.

I think this thread is a great example. There I am sitting below a couple GTX260s, like Tatty, yet they are all running QX9xxx cpus oc'd well above 4.0Ghz. So I am still very competitve when clocked at 3.9Ghz on my Q6600 with my OC'd GTX280. Now imagine if I had a Qx @ 4.5Ghz.

So yeah the GTX260 is one heck of a card, that oc's very well. BUt its the 240 vs 216 and the extra RAM that makes the GTX280 just the faster card...Not the better buy, and not as high of a % for OC...but in the end its just faster.

Oh and LOL.. I am behind you as well...and your at 4.6Ghz. Nice job BTW.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

actually my 192 card performs and OCes better than either of my 216's. the 216 kinda suck but only when compared to the 192.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats interesting. The extra shaders must hold back the oc? or create more heat and hold it back. At stock though the 216 is faster right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

nah... they about the same. the more shaders only looks better when cpu is OCed a GOOD ways.

i tried adding more voltage and it doesnt help. cooling is the key to OCing the gtx's with more shaders. 

if you could run chilled water on them they would prolly OC a long ways. a GOOD long ways.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 12, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Look at the scores on nvidia single card. I know the GTX260 clocks very well. But even at those increased speeds there isnt a GTX260 that beats a GTX280 with similar CPU clocks. It is on heck of a card though and a much better $/power ratio then the GTX280.



i think there is no argue considering that i might be running 3ple SLI @ GTX280 @ 900mhz core....
and if my 965 can run more than 4800mhz @ cascade,Vantage WR is near....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i think there is no argue considering that i might be running 3ple SLI @ GTX280 @ 900mhz core....



borrow me a 965 and i bet i can get within 500pts of a gtx280 rig.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 12, 2008)

With the power of Grayskuuuuuuuuuuull..............


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

oh... come on... who do i have to talk to to get even a loaner 965? i dont mind sending it back after a week or so. owning one is always better i suppose.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 12, 2008)

sorry M8.....a 965 who runs wprime32 @ 5100mhz @ 1.55Vcore is not for loan......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> sorry M8.....a 965 who runs wprime32 @ 5100mhz @ 1.55Vcore is not for loan......



hey, question... can you do tri sli in xp? for some reason its not working for me. only 2gpus will sli.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope...the only way to get TRI SLI to sorta work in XP is to run 1 card like the 7900gtx and a 7950gx2. It only supports 2 PCIe slots....so you could even run quad with 2 Dual GPU cards, but thats it. Or 9800GX2 and a 9800GTX


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Look at the scores on nvidia single card. I know the GTX260 clocks very well. But even at those increased speeds there isnt a GTX260 that beats a GTX280 with similar CPU clocks. It is on heck of a card though and a much better $/power ratio then the GTX280.



I agree but only by a shade.....if you look at the NVidia single scores at No 4 (TrT) and No 7 me he beats me by a bit but his quad is clocked 200mhz higher (we are both on CPU and GPU air cooling so its a fair comparison), I reckon with that 200mhz CPU speed I could match him, more importantly, looking across the Tri SLi reviews, it appears to me that the 260 can scale upto 15% better, with that added efficiency it takes away IMO any advantage the the 280 may have in that kind of setup, and in the process the user is saving considerable money.

I dont doubt that in an "extreme" cooling setup that the 280 may well edge it, fact is, if you have the tools and cooling to push a 280 to 900mhz, it is likely that the same tools and cooling would push a 260 to 975, again negating the benefits of the 280, plus costs and scalability......just my thoughts.

For the single card solution, by preference I would always take the 280, I got very lucky with that gainward 260, having said that, 3 other people in my street have bought gainwards since I got mine and all of them are hitting 790 on stock air!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 12, 2008)

The GTX 280 also has one other advantage, frame buffer, especially at high resolutions (30 inch monitor). I am going to give Tri SLI with the GTX 280 a whirl. I did the step up to the GTX 280 cards. Might as well try. 

As for the GTX 260 192 versus 216, the latter can only be BIOS modded to 1.15V versus the 1.18V on the 192. That buys you some extra headroom as well. But, like the 280, the shader bandwidth does help. I think you need about 100 Mhz on a 260-192 over top of a 280 to hit an even stride.

Everyone with a GTX 280 that I compare kills my result with one, two or three cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

4ghz cpu with 1 gtx260 needs 1.48v to run 3dm06 successfully.
4ghz cpu with 2 gtx260 needs 1.53v to run 3dm06 successfully.
4ghz cpu with 3 gtx260 wont finish 3dm06 at all even up to 1.6v vcore

i've tried all the settings in the bios and nothing helps. 

any suggestions?

as a side note... 2 4870x2s + gtx260 runs flawlessly. on the same setup.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 4ghz cpu with 1 gtx260 needs 1.48v to run 3dm06 successfully.
> 4ghz cpu with 2 gtx260 needs 1.53v to run 3dm06 successfully.
> 4ghz cpu with 3 gtx260 wont finish 3dm06 at all even up to 1.6v vcore
> 
> ...



NORTHBRIDGE NORTHBRIDGE NORTHBRIDGE


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

tried that.

im up to 1.53v from 1.11v.

NB is on water and temps are fine.

any other suggestions?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tried that.
> 
> im up to 1.53v from 1.11v.
> 
> ...



Well i dont know that i7/x58 architecture too well, do you have PCI-E voltage?  bottom line is that your lanes might be loading out to the NB and the theory is, give them more juice and they might stabilise the system and allow you to ease off on the VCore a bit......just not sure what options you have on that x58.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

pcie voltage is set .12v over stock and pcie is set to 112mhz.

mb is set to .5 over stock

any less vcore and it wont boot, any more and its not any better than current.

i disabled HT and now it runs but scores are shit.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 12, 2008)

Add this? if you feel like it.






21k run, all i wanted was to break 20k and i did it so easily with stock 4850's... I just tried boosting it to 21k... and I broke it. I could go probably to 4.2Ghz with my q6600, and I had 1 of the 2 cards at 800/993 before I flashed it back to stock and xfired them. I think I could get 23-4k if I did everything right. Too hopeful? idc... as long as it plays my games


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> pcie voltage is set .12v over stock and pcie is set to 112mhz.
> 
> mb is set to .5 over stock
> 
> ...



What PSU are you using? Changing mine for a larger unit net me about 1000 points.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2008)

pc power and cooling 1200watt + 860watt


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

dont ask me how i did this...







i cant get my x2 to bench over 820/1000. it locks up at 825 and for some reason the mems are locked?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

how did you do that fit?  


is it possible to SLI a 9800GT and a 8800GT if the 8800GT was flashed to a 9800GT? If so can it be done on a 790GX?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

found a secret... that i shared in me and darks thread.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how did you do that fit?
> 
> 
> is it possible to SLI a 9800GT and a 8800GT if the 8800GT was flashed to a 9800GT? If so can it be done on a 790GX?



SLI cannot be done on 790gx that i know of. you'd have to ask solaris about that one.

you might just flash the other 88 to a 98. that would be best.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> SLI cannot be done on 790gx that i know of. you'd have to ask solaris about that one.
> 
> you might just flash the other 88 to a 98. that would be best.



was asking because i'm thinking of getting a 9800GT and putting my 8800GT in my 2nd rig but would like to try to SLI them for a 3dmark run before i did.... I will PM him


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 14, 2008)

I may have toasted my last GT well I have one more..on boot all sorts of little colors LOL.
I also did the easy vmod and that went well. I just ran vantage tho while testing/ Almost beat wile on stock volts ALMOST. Ture I have a phase on it, and later had the rad soaked in ice salt water LOL.

.I could see if I could fit it....or if it's came back to life yet. IDK but I have found dead hard wear comes back sometimes if it sits for a while. IDK just seen it happen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

my best so far still working on the o/c for the CPU


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

this is why i like i7...

fitseries3 | Ati HD4870X2 + HD4870 | 772/900 | 26193 |QX9650 @ 4550.1mhz - 455FSB

and now a single x2 on x58/i7...


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2008)

why are the settings covered


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2008)

DOM said:


> why are the settings covered



dood... i never run anything other than default.


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2008)

i do also but its not so hard to get a ss with them also its in the first post 

i use paint, ss are smaller size then using any other thing  and look good


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 15, 2008)

very nice scores...

i got me 25,700 the other day with my 2 260's in xp and 3.82ghz i7


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2008)

Never mind I just figured out what was going on. Looks like I didn't have the phase on 100% I guess even tho it's fing cold.....I put a clamp on the right side of it, and bam it's working again.


Hey wile I did that mod, but I have not flashed the bios. I have yet to check it with a meter but what did it do with just doing the mod? Very little correct?


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 15, 2008)

*Add This*

Just received an HD4870 TOXIC and after a couple of tries...here we are *18509 marks*.

QX9650@4.0GHz
Sapphire HD4870 TOXIC@810 / 1060


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> Just received an HD4870 TOXIC and after a couple of tries...here we are *18509 marks*.
> 
> QX9650@4.0GHz
> Sapphire HD4870 TOXIC@810 / 1060



damn dude, that card is pretty effin' fast!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 15, 2008)

well, I was really suprized to see this performance with just 5% OC....Will try to get a better score, when the baby lets me,

btw this is a bulk edition.... and I am thinking about grabbing another one!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> well, I was really suprized to see this performance with just 5% OC....Will try to get a better score, when the baby lets me,
> 
> btw this is a bulk edition.... and I am thinking about grabbing another one!



so have you overclocked the card any?  what are the clocks at default, and what were yours set at?


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> so have you overclocked the card any?  what are the clocks at default, and what were yours set at?



defaults: 780/1000
clocked up to now: 810/1060

ccc only lets me OC up to 820/1200, but have not run a bench on this yet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> defaults: 780/1000
> clocked up to now: 810/1060
> 
> ccc only lets me OC up to 820/1200, but have not run a bench on this yet!



maybe you can use Riva Tuner to raise your clock past 820.  I can only go up to 810/1100 on my Visiontek 4870, anything over that is not stable


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 15, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> Just received an HD4870 TOXIC and after a couple of tries...here we are *18509 marks*.
> 
> QX9650@4.0GHz
> Sapphire HD4870 TOXIC@810 / 1060



Try leaving the FSB a stock and just upping the multi and setting ram to operate and good speed an timings.  By leaving the FSB at stock, the NB gets stressed less and just the CPU needs the voltage increase.  Fitseries3 tried this theory and found other people who were doing it as well.  The advantage of an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe you can use Riva Tuner to raise your clock past 820.  I can only go up to 810/1100 on my Visiontek 4870, anything over that is not stable



well I already clocked it to the max (through ccc), and played farcry2 and company of heroes for a couple of hours with no problems but no benches ! Yet


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 15, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Try leaving the FSB a stock and just upping the multi and setting ram to operate and good speed an timings.  By leaving the FSB at stock, the NB gets stressed less and just the CPU needs the voltage increase.  Fitseries3 tried this theory and found other people who were doing it as well.  The advantage of an unlocked multiplier.



great advice! Thank you!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Never mind I just figured out what was going on. Looks like I didn't have the phase on 100% I guess even tho it's fing cold.....I put a clamp on the right side of it, and bam it's working again.
> 
> 
> Hey wile I did that mod, but I have not flashed the bios. I have yet to check it with a meter but what did it do with just doing the mod? Very little correct?



The weird mod given to us by the factory? If so, there was no change by flashing the bios. Don't do that mod if you can help it. You'll be stuck at 1.5V.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The weird mod given to us by the factory? If so, there was no change by flashing the bios. Don't do that mod if you can help it. You'll be stuck at 1.5V.



LOL I already did it. But I didn't gain shit hardly......A little.

It was very easy I didn't even pull the card from the slot.....


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The weird mod given to us by the factory? If so, there was no change by flashing the bios. Don't do that mod if you can help it. You'll be stuck at 1.5V.



i told him not to i bet its going to die like my sonics


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe you can use Riva Tuner to raise your clock past 820.  I can only go up to 810/1100 on my Visiontek 4870, anything over that is not stable



flash them with the asus top bios. 



dark2099 said:


> Try leaving the FSB a stock and just upping the multi and setting ram to operate and good speed an timings.  By leaving the FSB at stock, the NB gets stressed less and just the CPU needs the voltage increase.  Fitseries3 tried this theory and found other people who were doing it as well.  The advantage of an unlocked multiplier.



use a 400mhz FSB with ram at 1600ddr3 or 800/1000ddr2

then all you have to do is up the multi yeah. multi+vcore. when you find that a multi isnt working go down one and then raise the fsb a tad.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2008)

DOM said:


> i told him not to i bet its going to die like my sonics



U did it wrong

Are you sure you didn't add any extra to the other points around it? It sure is a small place to do that on.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 15, 2008)

Bytor said:


> ADD THIS



Could you please ADD THIS...  It was posted a few pages back, but did not make the last update...

Thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

update? ha... no one has updated this thread in a while man. idk whats up with jbunch. he must be really busy.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> update? ha... no one has updated this thread in a while man. idk whats up with jbunch. he must be really busy.



I seen your score of 25800 was posted from page 24 and thought I had been left out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

really? hmm... maybe he has been on. 

none of my i7 scores have been posted at all. and i've had it 3 weeks now at least.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> U did it wrong
> 
> Are you sure you didn't add any extra to the other points around it? It sure is a small place to do that on.





DOM said:


> i told him not to i bet its going to die like my sonics



It eventually killed mine too. G92 just can't handle that voltage for extended periods of time.

If anything D, you did it wrong. You should be seeing over 1.5V under load if you did it right. And flashing the bios for different voltages or VIDs doesn't do anything. You should've just soldered on a VR. That card will only last a couple months tops now.


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> U did it wrong
> 
> Are you sure you didn't add any extra to the other points around it? It sure is a small place to do that on.


:shadedshu nope like wile e said its going to kill the card, also your the one that gave me that email that killed 3 sonics 



Wile E said:


> It eventually killed mine too. G92 just can't handle that voltage for extended periods of time.
> 
> If anything D, you did it wrong. You should be seeing over 1.5V under load if you did it right. And flashing the bios for different voltages or VIDs doesn't do anything. You should've just soldered on a VR. That card will only last a couple months tops now.


i told him to use a VR  should of sent it to me poor card  lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> flash them with the asus top bios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill look into it , thank.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

that was for qx9650. i7 is different.... unless you have the 965ee chip




everyone get outta here.... why is no one in the vantage thread?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> that was for qx9650. i7 is different.... unless you have the 965ee chip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



running on XP, don't got vantage


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It eventually killed mine too. G92 just can't handle that voltage for extended periods of time.
> 
> If anything D, you did it wrong. You should be seeing over 1.5V under load if you did it right. And flashing the bios for different voltages or VIDs doesn't do anything. You should've just soldered on a VR. That card will only last a couple months tops now.



Send me one LOL

even at -30 -40 it's going to die LOL


----------



## Wile E (Dec 16, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Send me one LOL
> 
> even at -30 -40 it's going to die LOL



-30 to -40C does not save the core from excessive voltage leakage. It will only stop heat damage. Mine never even saw 50C after the mods. Heat did not kill them.

And I only have a single 8800 left that works. The rest are completely dead.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok guys I have been kinda busy...actually really busy but I've been trying to add scores here and there but it gets a little frustrating when people post a score and then a few post later on they will do another score with the exact same setup and hardware, It would be nice if you would only post the score you want posted and then if you must delete the other score or something because it really gets confusing. I'm finally done with this semester so I should have allot more free time but when people post numerous scores with the same hardware it slows things down ALLOT.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

im sorry man.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 16, 2008)

No need to be sorry! is all good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im sorry man.



kinda sorry too, did that a couple of times lately, but not as much as fit   



Thanks Jbunch, regardless you've done a great job kiddo!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

not when i post 12 screenshots in a row.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 16, 2008)

you can post as many as you want just make sure i know somehow witch one you want me to post, allot of your screenshots will consist of different hardware. intact I think you have benched every possible hardware configuration possible atm. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

i really just want the 29k in vantage posted but thats the other thread.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah im plan on getting both of these updated tonight, as soon as i get some food and cold beer ill be ready to go!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yeah im plan on getting both of these updated tonight, as soon as i get some food and cold beer ill be ready to go!



yumm sounds like a good plan. you have alot of work ahead of you so you are going to need it. But i thank you for all of the work


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2008)

DOM said:


> :shadedshu nope like wile e said its going to kill the card, also your the one that gave me that email that killed 3 sonics
> 
> 
> i told him to use a VR  should of sent it to me poor card  lol



DaMulta the Palit hardware punisher lol.......literally 

Note to self_......."having paid for my own 4850 Sonics.....dont except any voltmods from the guy with the dodgy soldering iron"_


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 16, 2008)

Let's me "re-new" my score .

Please remove my old score, and add this new one:






Sorry for the trouble, and thanks.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2008)

kid41212003 Sweet you topped my SLi 8800GT score!!!!

Nice job.

Nice OC on that i7


If anyone wants to make my Christmass. Send me the stuff to really volt mod this card. I am strapped of cash SUPER BAD. 

I had to loan out of 700 dollars in the past couple of weeks. I'm making Christmass, but just berily making it....My son is lucky he is getting that Wii.....and other things.


That's what I want the stuff to do a few Vmods. The 8800GT palit and the sticker cards 9800GTX



Do I need to write a Santa list? LOL

ALso should I send cookies to anyone?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

what does it mean when the cpu test in 06 is tinted red?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2008)

Ummm I have only seen that before a card dies. When stuff starts changing colors. IDK what do you mean by red?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

like.... everything looks normal... just like its got red window tint on it. 

i have run like 15 different video benchmarks and 06's cpu test is the only one to do it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2008)

ss it for us. Ive never even heard of a bench doing it... wait... I got it... It wants you to give it a break!!! :Roll:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

well i sold my 4870x2s......


maybe its missing the red already?


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> well i sold my 4870x2s......
> 
> 
> maybe its missing the red already?



06 must really miss them ati cards.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2008)

It's missing something!  It's a odd thing to have it... Even if you google it, the only thing that comes up is your post on why it is happening... Only thing I can say is write to 3dmark and see what happened...


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 17, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm comin for your score fit when i get my waterblock in for my i7!!! 26.5k i'm hoping for!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

ah crap. i lost my screeny of 28k with the 3 gtx's. i'll have to try again tomorrow i guess.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

ah.. now i hate you  my dreams are crushed... lol

oh well... hahaha

time for some LOD tricks and windows XP tweaks.. lets do this 28k!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ah crap. i lost my screeny of 28k with the 3 gtx's. i'll have to try again tomorrow i guess.





what a way to shoot somebody down fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

you kidding me? i want competition... new competition.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

its okay.. i got a few of my own tricks that might get me to 28.. or close to 28k 

i'm just very limited on time because i sold one of my 260's =x

and fit.. i was very content with my build until i came here... lol i didnt wanna ever upgrade again.. but then you came along with some benchies.. and now i want 280's... 

seems my habit of spending will never die...

tech-forums.net/pc got boring because there was no competition.. so i think i'll have me some fun here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

the habit of spending never dies my friend, I think we all realize that at one point or the other


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

question.. what does 3dmark like more... gt200 architecture.. or r700?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

lol.... you'd think i would know. i think 06 likes ati and vantage like nvidia


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

okay.. well 06 is really my only concern.. i hate vantage


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> lol.... you'd think i would know. i think 06 likes ati and vantage like nvidia



Since 06 does not stress modern cards too hard, clocks are king. Since Vantage is DX10, bandwidth on the video card becomes more important. ATI clocks much higher but has less bandwidth than the NVIDIA cards so the results get predictable


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> lol.... you'd think i would know. i think 06 likes ati and vantage like nvidia



Naaaa both prefer NVidia.......the clocks theory dont work for me, a 260.....(even the 196 version) tends to top a 4870 certainly in 2006, clocks or not.  When I had that crappy 4870 for 3 days before I microwaved it because it caused me so many problems, I ran the card at stock on my system with my quad at 4.4gig and scored 17,800, a week later did the same with the Gainward 260 at it's paultry stock speeds and got 18,250, overclocked the 4870 to 810 and anything with the 260 above 710 beat it.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaa both prefer NVidia.......the clocks theory dont work for me, a 260.....(even the 196 version) tends to top a 4870 certainly in 2006, clocks or not.



Stupid Nvidia card that died on me years ago that made me switch to ATI.  Anyone want some VisionTek 4870s?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Stupid Nvidia card that died on me years ago that made me switch to ATI.  Anyone want some VisionTek 4870s?



It's strange our different experiences, although I have ATi now, they cannot sort out their drivers and crossfire properly for the 4850, my 2 previous ATI cards (3870 and 4870, albeit both briefly) were both cr*p, both overheated, neither clocked particularily well but both at stock were as stable as a rock ....where as, apart from dropping a 7900GTX  down the crapper when I was drunk.....NVidia have never caused me problems......I just like to rotate once in a while, that way noone can call me a fanboi.


----------



## JESTER (Dec 18, 2008)

add this please more to come this weekend,just finding my feet with this rampage formula board x48





not bad score for a cheap 3870x2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

JESTER said:


> add this please more to come this weekend,just finding my feet with this rampage formula board x48
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang dude, thats good, not bad at all


----------



## JESTER (Dec 18, 2008)

add this please





getting thier slowly


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Add This*







add it!!

sorry i didnt get cpu or gpu -z

mobo is a gigabyte ex58 ud5

but i did have SLi going.. core 192 and core 216... both EVGA

198 base clock...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9278610

put er up!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

geeez. makes me feel like im doing something wrong with my gtx's.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 18, 2008)

or i'm doing something right 

its cuz its xp man!!! don't worry about it 


or are you talking about the clocks of the gtx


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

no... that pisses me off that i have 3 cards that wont run higher than 680 in any os.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 18, 2008)

ah man.. that blows balls... thats a really low clock

at least its not as bad a mobo that won't do 199 blck and up..

tried up to 1.68v on the qpi vtt... 1.5 on uncore voltage.. had uncore at 15x, lowered my ram multi to 6 to make sure that wasnt it.. and even had cpu at 1.58v!!!

freakin gay


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no... that pisses me off that i have 3 cards that wont run higher than 680 in any os.



You need a bigger psu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

no i dont.

im telling you

ask W1zzard


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no i dont.
> 
> im telling you
> 
> ask W1zzard



Try it before you knock it. Try running the card on an extra psu, if you have one laying around. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

did that. 

ran 2 gpu's on a 750watt pc power and the rest of the computer on the 860watt pc power.

its the 216 core card... it plain sucks balls while the other 2 kick ass.

anyone want to trade and 192 for a 216?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> did that.
> 
> ran 2 gpu's on a 750watt pc power and the rest of the computer on the 860watt pc power.
> 
> ...



Ahhh, wasn't aware that you were mixing and matching.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79066


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2008)

Add this...My updated scores...And last..Cant get it any higher..Was hopeing to break 20!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

update on my gtx's

so far 2 will run at your settings nosboost300

i tried 2 at 760/1525/1033 and they run flawlessly.

testing the other one now.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 19, 2008)

Asylum said:


> My updated scores...And last..Cant get it any higher..Was hopeing to break 20!!



You cards won't run at 1000 Memcore?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> update on my gtx's
> 
> so far 2 will run at your settings nosboost300
> 
> ...



i told you to ditch the EVGA's and go for the 192 Gainwards @ 800/1600 .....ohhhh sorry, I remembered, you dont get gainwards over the pond?


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 19, 2008)

i would like my name on this list 

update whenever possible..


please and thankyou


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> i told you to ditch the EVGA's and go for the 192 Gainwards @ 800/1600 .....ohhhh sorry, I remembered, you dont get gainwards over the pond?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1113341&postcount=996


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2008)

e5200 OTW. You will see a couple more runs from me pretty soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> e5200 OTW. You will see a couple more runs from me pretty soon.



looking forward to it 


BTW our rigs are sooo close to each other i only got 88pts higher then you did  yours 11185 mine 11273


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1113341&postcount=996



very nice, 800/1600 would be nicer though   lovely score!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

its not that it wont... i just havent tried


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> BTW our rigs are sooo close to each other i only got 88pts higher then you did  yours 11185 mine 11273



Don't forget tho. That was with single channel ram that doesnt clock as good as these reapers and I have a different 3870 that I havent even clocked yet. So this will eb interesting to see once I get the e5200.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> its not that it wont... i just havent tried



It wont.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 20, 2008)

*Add This*

Add Please...

With a pair of 3870x2's...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2008)

Your SM 2.0 score will be better with HT disabled. I think it only support up to 4 threads, and if you use HT, the benchmark would use 2 cores, and 2 threads, and that's mean loss in performance.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 20, 2008)

wtf? i've score 19.3k on a q6850 @ 4.2 ghz with a single gtx260 192?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Your SM 2.0 score will be better with HT disabled. I think it only support up to 4 threads, and if you use HT, the benchmark would use 2 cores, and 2 threads, and that's mean loss in performance.



Thanks, i'll try it out now with it disabled and see how it differs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

nosboost300 said:


> wtf? i've score 19.3k on a q6850 @ 4.2 ghz with a single gtx260 192?



GTX 260 I think IMO is a more powerful card, however I still have some tweaking to do.

but 19.3k is awesome.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2008)

nosboost300 said:


> wtf? i've score 19.3k on a q6850 @ 4.2 ghz with a single gtx260 192?



22,040 for me on a GTX260 192.....and CP is right


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 20, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm.......
you can do more....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm.......
> you can do more....



Me?....I cant, I have sold it lol


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 20, 2008)

ahahahahahahahahahaha.....
nice one......


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 21, 2008)

so many ha's in there? lol


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Me?....I cant, I have sold it lol



photoshop


lol 


j/k of course


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Add this*


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Ozzman

Set your ram to 3-3-3-10 at 2.3v and see what she does.

Also is that is high as that core will go on your video card?

Also on your CPU. Can you drop the HT and push more speed into it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

ozz, a higher clock will sooooo better your score, that card needs more feed!!!!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm still playing with it.
I woud do 3-3-3-10 but my mobo won'y do 2.3v.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Will it do 2.2? I have ran DDR2 stable at 2.2v at that speed as well.


Just have to try and see.

run  memtest and see if it passes. May have to try 3-3-3-15


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Add this*

Not at 1066mhz it won't


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn it man you need more voltage!!!!

O you dropped the ht BIG TIME

I bet you don't have the other setting and I forget what it's called because you don't have a FX board. If you drop HT all the way to the lowest and bump your muliti down with a lower ram diveder and oced by your referance clock how high can you go? Can you set your cpu at 1.5v? Those chips don't get very hot anyways LOl.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Damn it man you need more voltage!!!!
> 
> O you dropped the ht BIG TIME
> 
> I bet you don't have the other setting and I forget what it's called because you don't have a FX board. If you drop HT all the way to the lowest and bump your muliti down with a lower ram diveder and oced by your referance clock how high can you go? Can you set your cpu at 1.5v? Those chips don't get very hot anyways LOl.



at 1.4v it rides the 60C mark, I tried to push my HT back to normal, but I just kept getting BSODs
I'll try lowering my ram later on.

Edit: Well I guess it's not too bad of a score for right now, as it stands only Chicken Patty and Bytor have higher scores on a Phenom Than me. And I believe it's only about a 1000pt difference between me and CP's phenom score.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2008)

You need that other divider that you don't have

You need 790FX from ebay LOL

I would also get one of the first 790fx and not the newer ones like everyone says to do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

the best 790FX is either the DFI or the M3A79-T from ASUS.  I give it to ASUS for that board, I own one and its awesome.  

Ozz, my score was also at 3.3 GHz I think, but you have a GX2 which is a more powerful card.  Regardless still an exceptional score IMO.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 21, 2008)

*ADD THIS*






Catalyst 8.12 (A.I to Advance)

This is my last score until i get a Phenom 2. You can see that my FX-62 even at 3Ghz does'nt hit high scores but it's still pretty darn good.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 21, 2008)

fx62... oh i had some goodtimes with mine...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

fx-62= badass CPU


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 22, 2008)

*Add this too please. *






Score: 14147

E8400 @ 3GHz & 1002MHz RAM @ 5-5-5-15-2T
9800GTX+ @ 850c|2071s|2600m with stock cooler 


I wish I could clock this CPU but my BIOS loves to corrupt and the board needs a RMA..working on it!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> the best 790FX is either the DFI or the M3A79-T from ASUS.  I give it to ASUS for that board, I own one and its awesome.
> 
> Ozz, my score was also at 3.3 GHz I think, but you have a GX2 which is a more powerful card.  Regardless still an exceptional score IMO.




NO NO

It's the 4 slot MSi board



Had the ASUS

MSI


Real dividers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> NO NO
> 
> It's the 4 slot MSi board
> 
> ...




hye my board has 4 slots too!

Can't say nothing about the MSI, but the DFI and  the ASUS< are great.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Was a good board.

The MSi is just the OC board.

I hate the soft they give, I hate a lot of things about it.


YET

You want to OC that's the board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Was a good board.
> 
> The MSi is just the OC board.
> 
> ...



i'll take that into consideration, however I already have a board.  But in case I need to buy one, ill keep that in mind


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Who did I sell that board too? 

Hmmmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Who did I sell that board too?
> 
> Hmmmm



I got both still.

First board M3A32-MVP got damaged from being tossed around and not in use, I found out my mom dropped it one day while cleaning my room one day.  That explains why its dead.  It had to be because I removed it and it was working.

The current M3A79-T died because of me, I scratched the back of the PCB pretty bad while trying to remove the factory heatsink, it has push pins.  didnt have needle nose pliers, slipped and hit the back pretty hard, board never posted again.  i'm currently RMA'ing it.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> NO NO
> 
> It's the 4 slot MSi board
> 
> ...



DaMulta, which MSI board are you referring to?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

This one


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thx. I agree, the MSI software is a joke, but some seem to be good overclockers.

My P35 Neo 2 even has it's own thread on Xtremesystems. I've just been too lazy to find it's limits.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

The CD that MSI sent with me to that motherboard.

NON OF IT WORKED

Or locked up the system and I had to go into safemode and type msconfig to turn that crap off.

It was soooo bad it was funny. They don't even have(Or then don't know now)a way to auto flash your bios in windows.......

But that board is better than the ASUS board. Even the new ones with the new SB that everyone claims is better.....that board will fing oc like a champ/


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2008)

I know this is off topic, but why do MSI boards have such a bad rep?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

because they are like ecs but they do make a good board here and there


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2008)

Dont you guys ever sleep?  What time is it with you lot, I have just got into work, made my first coffee and logged on....it's 8.30AM here.....sleep!


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Dont you guys ever sleep?  What time is it with you lot, I have just got into work, made my first coffee and logged on....it's 8.30AM here.....sleep!



Hey, I'm 2 hours ahead of you, so it's midmorning.

Morning Tatty.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

It's 330 AM LOL

Sleep what a waste of time. I'm a insomnic LOL

Is that a problem ????

LOL

Good morning to you tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2008)

Morning all!..........obviously some of us have to keep our economies afloat


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2008)

It's 3:30 here as well. I only get about 4hrs of sleep a night.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

I sleep every other day or at noon for lunch break.

Sometimes I sleep a little at night at least 2 hours...

Then one day like today I catch up and sleep a ton of hours. I slept till about 12 today from 2-3 4 oclcock, 11 is crazy for me.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2008)

You guys choose to sleep those hours?

My excuse is I work in television. Odd hours doing sport from around the world.

The Olympics were murder!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2008)

I was up late last night playing COD WaW.....I am now a Commander! I was on one of those high scoring servers so I went from Lt all the way to the top in about 4 hours of gameplay!


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 22, 2008)

can't wait for the next update!! then i get top 10  lol


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

I took 2 10mg valium

smoked some cannabis

I'm wide awake..........yea I said 2 10mg valium. The bad ass ones......


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 22, 2008)

just ran my nose through a mountain of MDMA.. yaaa imma be awake for 12 more hours...

lol.. not really... that would be nice though.. haha


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn, you Americans and your Chemicals!  And you let your citizens loose with guns


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 22, 2008)

haha i think mdma and bzp are bigger in your side of the world than mine


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn, you Americans and your Chemicals!  And you let your citizens loose with guns



I would rather have a gun in my mouth than a 2x4 broke over my head.


Trust me I know it's happened to me. Without guns people are more insane. At least they know if they shoot you they are going to jail for life. For hitting you with something well that's a different story.

Just google tire iron in google news and tell me what you see.


----
Back on topic LOL

I'm downloading 06 right now. I'm in 7 and I hate vista again.

I LOVE 7

I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT.

Best o/s to date IMO.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 22, 2008)

are they still open to beta testers for 7?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Will be in January.

Keep your eye in your email if you are a beta tester.

If you not go do all the sign ups. Join MSDN all of that.

http://beta.microsoft.com/

Go here for sure!!!!!

Been a member for years. I hate the new system.....I really do.


MSN is soooo huge. You can speed days on that website if not weeks.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2008)

nosboost300 said:


> haha i think mdma and bzp are bigger in your side of the world than mine



Lol, whats my side of the world?....dont taint the UK with mainland Europe's vice's!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Yea they even have monkeys that smoke tobbco pipes.

Ours only smokes cigs. Or Fags as you UK people would call them LOL.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 22, 2008)

i've smoked me a few good fags in my days.... HAHA!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

3dmark06 keeps locking up on loading this first test it gets to two bars left and stops. I don't know if it's me or not....


----------



## JESTER (Dec 23, 2008)

add this please


----------



## JESTER (Dec 23, 2008)

also add this for multi card setup thank you


----------



## X800 (Dec 23, 2008)

Add this please.First run on my new 4870.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice first run almost 800


----------



## X800 (Dec 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Nice first run almost 800



Thanks.I maxed ccc so i got try a diffrent clockingtool for the 4870.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

I use riva tuner and Ati tool at the same time.

ATi Tool just has the best on the fly test box.



Hey can I get you to post the new vtune?

I can't find it anywhere on the net. PALiT does not host it and it's NUTS.


----------



## DOM (Dec 23, 2008)

1.8v on water


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

only 100mhz?


----------



## DOM (Dec 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> only 100mhz?



its got that crapy R430 core


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

x800

ALL IN WONDER

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=164462&postcount=1














ALL IN WONDER

ON AIR no mods.....well it had a zelman fan but the cheap one.....


----------



## DOM (Dec 23, 2008)

what happened to the card ?


----------



## X800 (Dec 23, 2008)

DaMulta
Here is Vtune.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> what happened to the card ?



Sold it to someone around here.


No wait Nate on teampalit bought it with my Chaintech motherboard and the xp 3200 cpu with 2 gigs of ram for 150....If I remember right and I can't believe I remember that....


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2008)

oooooook...single and CF results.....
965 on cascade and the cards on air with 1.37Vgpu....
had a very stupid CF GT4 bug.......114fps are NOT good.....
should be ~133fps,SM3.0 ~17100 and overall ~32600.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

^^^^ 

That puts you even further up in the first place spot, congrats


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 27, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> oooooook...single and CF results.....
> 965 on cascade and the cards on air with 1.37Vgpu....
> had a very stupid CF GT4 bug.......114fps are NOT good.....
> should be ~133fps,SM3.0 ~17100 and overall ~32600.....



VERY nice!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2008)

Workin' on cracking 12k. This damn 3870 doesn't clock that well ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

So close but yet so far .....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

your getting too close to 12k.. keep up the good work. looks like i may have to get the new X2 after all just to keep up with your score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So close but yet so far .....


hey dude, thats a great score, that clock on the CPU is awesome, I could imainge with better temps 


p_o_s_pc said:


> your getting too close to 12k.. keep up the good work. looks like i may have to get the new X2 after all just to keep up with your score


are you referring to the 7750BE?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

@CP yes i am talking about the 7750BE


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Add These*

Got a new MB for i7.  P6T6 WS Revolution.  Got tri-fire working with tri 2.0 16x.  Hopefully the next score I start uploading are with some GTX 260's which I am ordering Wednesday.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)

hey dark,

that first run, was that all stock clocks?


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 30, 2008)

More or less.  The 4870s are flashed to bench at 800/1100 but idle at 750/900.  4850, CPU, and RAM were bone stock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> More or less.  The 4870s are flashed to bench at 800/1100 but idle at 750/900.  4850, CPU, and RAM were bone stock.



Wish my 3870 clocked that well percentage-wise


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

damn dark, awesome dude, how you liking the board so far?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

while y'all are messin with 3dm i was out getting more chicken patties. apparently 120 wasn't enough to make it 7 days.

dark... you should buy my gtx's. im thinking about going gtx280's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^ 

are you serious 120 was not enough lol???


i could only imagine what his score would have been with 3 GTX260's


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> More or less.  The 4870s are flashed to bench at 800/1100 but idle at 750/900.  4850, CPU, and RAM were bone stock.



I think Vista handle multi-cards setup better than XP, I scored higher 500 points in Vista, with the same settings.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 31, 2008)

*Add This*

QX9650@4GHz
Sapphire Toxic 4870@810/1100


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Add This*

First decient bench with the 9600 GSO that replaced the now dead 4850 as my backup card.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> First decient bench with the 9600 GSO that replaced the now dead 4850 as my backup card.
> 
> []http://img.techpowerup.org/090102/Capture001817.jpg[/]



Dark2009, if your super bored can you run that i7 as a dual core with that 9600GSO?  I know its a crazy request, but I'm very curious to see how it would run.  I'm interested to see how the 9600GSO's run with an average dual core.  Maybe 10K??


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 3, 2009)

I should be off work monday, remind me then and I will have more time.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Dark2009, if your super bored can you run that i7 as a dual core with that 9600GSO?  I know its a crazy request, but I'm very curious to see how it would run.  I'm interested to see how the 9600GSO's run with an average dual core.  Maybe 10K??



Goin by his numbers in that run I'm predicting 9-9.5k.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 3, 2009)

add this to the list


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2009)

Add this


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 7, 2009)

*ADD THIS...pl!*

bench update on 4ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

@JR nice run. I see that the CPU has given you a higher score. I CAN'T get 12k at my max overclock on everything. I think i need a new CPU... oh how i hope i can get a PII


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> bench update on 4ghz



Very  nice, your within a dogs pis*in distance of me now


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Very  nice, your within a dogs pis*in distance of me now



I do my best....

btw can u give me a few details on that q9650  overclock? bios info!?


----------



## Asylum (Jan 8, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Add this...Just broke my all time score!!



Repost didnt get updated!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I do my best....
> 
> btw can u give me a few details on that q9650  overclock? bios info!?



Of course I can although it will bear little use to you with a different chip and mobo, I think it goes a bit like this:

Vcore 1.50v (in BIOS, 1.47v real)  This is the max she will do on air @ 4.5gig, they will do 4.7 on good H2o
NB 1.4V
FSB term 1.5v
CPU PLL 1.7v
SB 1.3v

FSB Strap @ 333mhz

If you search in the hardware section you will find my old Q9650 overclocking thread, there's a fair bit of useful stuff inn there including some overclocking with your board (which does not seem quite as good with the E0 quads by the way).


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 10, 2009)

*ADD THIS...pl!*

thanks for the info.....

but you won't be happy to know I managed a great score after setting the cpu to 4.2ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> thanks for the info.....
> 
> but you won't be happy to know I managed a great score after setting the cpu to 4.2ghz



Still not as good as mine, about another 400 points to go, I am sure you will get there and beat my two little 4850's!  ohhhhh I have just seen, yours are 4870's


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Still not as good as mine, about another 400 points to go, I am sure you will get there and beat my two little 4850's!  ohhhhh I have just seen, yours are 4870's



What is your score at the moment? just so that I have a target! lol

btw I was aimming for this...
11	Tatty_One	Palit 4850 Xfire	735/1050	*23225*	Q9650 @ 4302.3Mhz - 478FSB


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> What is your score at the moment? just so that I have a target! lol
> 
> btw I was aimming for this...
> 11	Tatty_One	Palit 4850 Xfire	735/1050	*23225*	Q9650 @ 4302.3Mhz - 478FSB



My last run (one of the cards has gone back on RMA) was at 790mhz (probably why one has gone back on RMA!) with CPU at 4.410gig and i got 23,925, when i get the one card back I will of course do another run, my CPU will do 4.5gig so hopefully i should break 24k with it...... well thats my aim anyways.  i think the 4850's do scale a little better tho.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 10, 2009)

Hope you do hit 24k+....

and I 'll be trying to catch up....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Hope you do hit 24k+....
> 
> and I 'll be trying to catch up....



Is there more in your QX?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Is there more in your QX?



I sure hope fits has left some....(used to be his chip)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 11, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I sure hope fits has left some....(used to be his chip)



which used to be mine lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2009)

trt740 said:


> which used to be mine lol



Which I wanted ...  

Jus' kidding.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 11, 2009)

this chip has seen more of the world than I have....


----------



## DOM (Jan 11, 2009)

*add new score*


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2009)

*better score*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 12, 2009)

damn you are doing good with that 9600GSO


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn you are doing good with that 9600GSO





need to work on the mem core doesnt like more volts and think going to try if it gets cold this coming week end to put it outside but im lazy lol and wife gets mad


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 12, 2009)

cheater LOL

xp lite LOL


had to say it LOL


Killer score for that GSO have to say!!!!


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> cheater LOL
> 
> xp lite LOL
> 
> ...


LOL you know thats what all the big dogs do and i have to get my gold back in hwbot for the 9600GSO


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Here is one ingnore the cpu voltage*

cranked it up a bit cause I'm lazy, it will run on lower voltage. I'm starting to figure out this board it will for sure do 3.9+


----------



## mime_fx (Jan 14, 2009)

Ad this






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> cranked it up a bit cause I'm lazy, it will run on lower voltage. I'm starting to figure out this board it will for sure do 3.9+



Nice run Tom for a 9800!   You too need XP Lite


----------



## DOM (Jan 14, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice run Tom for a 9800!   You too need XP Lite



 i still need more help lite didnt do much in 01-03 and AM 

its shows its a 260 in gpu-z


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 14, 2009)

managed to squeeze sth more out of my 965 @ -44C load so it`s time to Vmod the card i guess.....
31K is close...


----------



## mime_fx (Jan 14, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> managed to squeeze sth more out of my 965 @ -44C load so it`s time to Vmod the card i guess.....
> 31K is close...



to kseskises fiilos mpravo .


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> i still need more help lite didnt do much in 01-03 and AM
> 
> its shows its a 260 in gpu-z



Get partitioning!  I still reckon a fully tweaked Windows XP on a dedicated partition on a fast HDD is hard to beat.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2009)

*getting near 4.0ghz on air*

not bad for AMD


----------



## Bytor (Jan 15, 2009)

UPDATE PLease..

Ran with a 4870x2 and a single 4870.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

messing around with windows xp, single 4870 810/1100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> not bad for AMD



post this please


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Add This!*

Sadly this is all I can currently get. :shadedshu


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 18, 2009)

add me, here is mine with q6600 at 3.2/1600 , gigabyte p45 , sapphire 4870 800/1000 , kingston 4g ram 800 run at 960 5-5-5-15 , edit  15710 last score


----------



## Asylum (Jan 18, 2009)

Add this....Finally broke 20,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

^^^^congrats bro


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 18, 2009)

*ADD THIS...pl!*

getting close to 24k....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> getting close to 24k....



Nice score, I see your not going to make it easy for me!....I like that   my RMA'd card should be returned this week.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score, I see your not going to make it easy for me!....I like that   my RMA'd card should be returned this week.



get him ya old monkey


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score, I see your not going to make it easy for me!....I like that   my RMA'd card should be returned this week.



I 'll do my best!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> get him ya old monkey


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2009)

New one by me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^wheres your score


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2009)

@PP mguire

Are you serious!? Bro I am right behind you in cpu score and I net a 12k score. Guess I am gonna need to hardmod my 3870 to keep up wit u.  In other words ....

Nice run!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

PP, nice score! Really nice background. Gotta pm me it! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> PP, nice score! Really nice background. Gotta pm me it! lol



hey hey, he can post it here ok, no PM'ing, dont be greedy


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey hey, he can post it here ok, no PM'ing, dont be greedy



No he cant! Then I will be tempted and Jr's Mrs will be p*ssed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> No he cant! Then I will be tempted and Jr's Mrs will be p*ssed



  your MR.s don't have to see this.  
that was a nice run miguire!!!!  with a better CPU, not saying you need one, but I mean like a Phenom II or core 2 quad, i7 etc you would easily go 20-21k.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^wheres your score


 Next to where it says score 



JrRacinFan said:


> @PP mguire
> 
> Are you serious!? Bro I am right behind you in cpu score and I net a 12k score. Guess I am gonna need to hardmod my 3870 to keep up wit u.  In other words ....
> 
> Nice run!


Youll need to Crossfire 2 to keep up with me  Take a closer look at my specs.

Edit, just saw the extra posts. Actualy, i have more room left in my cpu and GPUs. Im waiting on my water cooling to come in  Im still pre 4.0ghz and im sure running 4+ will greatly improve my score becasue going up from 3.8 to 3.9 helped me in about 800 marks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Youll need to Crossfire 2 to keep up with me  Take a closer look at my specs.
> 
> Edit, just saw the extra posts. Actualy, i have more room left in my cpu and GPUs. Im waiting on my water cooling to come in  Im still pre 4.0ghz and im sure running 4+ will greatly improve my score becasue going up from 3.8 to 3.9 helped me in about 800 marks.



Oh snap! I see you ended up getting that 780i! Nice VERY nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Next to where it says score
> 
> 
> Youll need to Crossfire 2 to keep up with me  Take a closer look at my specs.
> ...



I only see your background   haha nice run bro I was just messing with ya, awesome background.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2009)

Patty and his wallpapers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Patty and his wallpapers.



gotta have my wallpapers


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 21, 2009)

*Add This- Sli*

ADD THIS to Multi Card Nvidia,  thanks


----------



## BATOFF3 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Add to this*

add to this ATI multi. Also this is on Win 7 beta if this is acceptable.

arrrgh damn.....Can a Mod please move this post to the Vantage Thread.  (slaps forehead)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 21, 2009)

I just placed an order for a Q9650 and 4Gbs of DDR2 1200. Should be a good upgrade from the Q6600/2Gbs of DDR2 1100). Betting I can get 4.4Ghz on the Q9650 if not more.

With the price drop it was a great drop-in upgrade.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 21, 2009)

what board you gonna run it in, get a ud3p and rock the world, my Q9650 loved 503 fsb and was very stable...  Lots of info on that board and that chip!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 21, 2009)

Im gonna stick with my P35 until I switch to LGA1366. It can do 465FSB with my Q6600, hoping it will do 500 with the Q9650. I know I could have gone with a i7 920 for a little less cash, but then I would need a x58 mobo, and DDR3...I do the trickle down bigtime in my house. So my HTPC gets the Q6600 and Ram. Which will be a huge upgrade for it. It was a AMD x2 4400, socket 939, with 2gb DDR 500. Now it will be a P45, Q6600, 2Gbs DDR2 1200.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I just placed an order for a Q9650 and 4Gbs of DDR2 1200. Should be a good upgrade from the Q6600/2Gbs of DDR2 1100). Betting I can get 4.4Ghz on the Q9650 if not more.
> 
> With the price drop it was a great drop-in upgrade.



You shouldnt be disappointed with the Q9650, not sure how it will perform on a P35 though so i will be interested in how you get on, I can bench on air at 4.5gig, anything more for me is too toasty.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You shouldnt be disappointed with the Q9650, not sure how it will perform on a P35 though so i will be interested in how you get on, I can bench on air at 4.5gig, anything more for me is too toasty.



Well I think the Q6600 was the limiting factor in my fsb on this board. Hopefully the 9650 will allow higher fsb. I will be happy with 4.2ghz, fsb 466. But hopefully more. If not then the fact that this chip runs so much cooler should allow me to bump up the gtx280. since right now my q6600 and gtx280 are limited by cooling, both are on the same water loop, i keep meaning to get an additional radiator. Any higher clock then what I have now and one has problems for long term use.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 23, 2009)

*Add This*

ADD tHIS TO  ATI single card.

link


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 23, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> ADD tHIS TO  ATI single card.
> 
> link



Very nice. See you went with the Q9650, great results.

Im installing mine tomorrow, its sitting here waiting to be installed...but its friday night and im outa here.

Nice OC and Nice bench! 

Just noticed you are running at 1.456 - Kinda high voltage, not afraid of hurting it?


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 23, 2009)

Same here, i'm heading out with friends for some pool playin...


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 25, 2009)

*Add Please*

Add this too please. 






Score: 14147

E8400 @ 3GHz & 1001MHz RAM @ 5-5-5-15-2T
9800GTX+ @ 850c|2071s|2600m with stock cooler 


I wish I could clock this CPU but my BIOS loves to corrupt and the board needs a RMA..working on it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2009)

*Add This*

25444


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> 25444



wheres is the image?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wheres is the image?



what you dont see the pic i posted?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22368&stc=1&d=1233097837


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> what you dont see the pic i posted?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22368&stc=1&d=1233097837



it tells me invalid attachment, does anybody else get the same?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

I get the same as You chicken.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it tells me invalid attachment, does anybody else get the same?



gets the same.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks guys, DrDNA fixed it already, check post # 841


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2009)

*Add This*

25444


OKAY ,now its good?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> 25444
> View attachment 22373
> 
> OKAY ,now its good?



yes it is, thanks, great run by the way.


----------



## Altered (Jan 28, 2009)

*Add This*

ADD THIS

ORB link

Here is some old school to add. 
Core clock 695 MHz   Memory clock 1071 MHz 
Score 11797 
User ID:1493316
Video Card: ATI Radeon™ X1950 XTX Master / Radeon™ X1950 XTX in Crossfire


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2009)

Altered said:


> ADD THIS
> 
> ORB link
> 
> ...



not really a bad score it is about what my 5kBE@3ghz and 8800GT get


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

Altered said:


> ADD THIS
> 
> ORB link
> 
> ...



for some reason, that score impressed the hell out of me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

guess the new BIOS really helped went from needing 1.35v for 4.0 GHz to even complete a 3dmark run, to 1.305v and pretty darn stable.  lets see how prime goes later tonight.  Yes everything was open during that run, look at how long real temp has been open.

Card at default clock.


----------



## Altered (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> for some reason, that score impressed the hell out of me



Sort of did me as well. I know I can get 12000 out of them. Well I think I can. Any tweaks for a ATI card to boost the score anyone?  I have only used the quick ATI Overdrive function and cranked the fans up manually to keep the heaters cool.  Figuring these cards came out in 06' maybe the benchmark likes them.  Most all the 3D scores I saw on the net were doing 10000s so it did surprise me it was a little higher. Some people are running them internal so its sometimes hard to tell the difference when they say their score. I hear the cable is the best though and thats the way mine are hooked up.


----------



## Asylum (Jan 28, 2009)

You will have to overclock your processor more to get your numbers higher bro!!


----------



## Altered (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh I know it will help but I know some of the settings for the cards make a difference as well. Like I said I have a very small OC on the cards right now. But I haven't played with different drivers or any of the settings. 3600MHz is pretty good for a 2660MHz chip on air stable and runs cool under load so I probably wont do to much more unless I can see the 12000 score really just around the corner. I just thought I might have more room to gain in the cards than pushing my cpu harder for now. Thanks for the advise though even if it came from a Nvidia nut.  Where were you last night anyway I needed a little better challenge I played 3hrs and pulled a 2.3fr or so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

Altered said:


> Sort of did me as well. I know I can get 12000 out of them. Well I think I can. Any tweaks for a ATI card to boost the score anyone?  I have only used the quick ATI Overdrive function and cranked the fans up manually to keep the heaters cool.  Figuring these cards came out in 06' maybe the benchmark likes them.  Most all the 3D scores I saw on the net were doing 10000s so it did surprise me it was a little higher. Some people are running them internal so its sometimes hard to tell the difference when they say their score. I hear the cable is the best though and thats the way mine are hooked up.



try riva tuner, it has fan control and clock control, see if you can squeeze a bit more out of your cards

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> try riva tuner, it has fan control and clock control, see if you can squeeze a bit more out of your cards
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163



I used to have a x1900xtx I remember I could get that card to 755Mhz on the GPU, cant remember the ram. I was watercooled though, so if you are on stock cooling wont happen. But you should be able to hit 700Mhz on it using Riva or AtiTool.

Also:

PLEASE ADD THIS.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Zim....you are gettin close to my GTX260 score now....slow down a bit please


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 29, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey Zim....you are gettin close to my GTX260 score now....slow down a bit please



Thats my goal. I wanted to get something posted...also notice my FSB. So you said anything over 465 would be a major success...well how about 466? LOL

I think with some tighter ram timings, which I am still playing with, and a few other tweeks I can get into the 22K mark. I actually booted into 9x485, but the volts I had to use to get it stable where waaaaay to much, so much I didnt even bother.


----------



## Altered (Jan 29, 2009)

Just curious how often the scores get updated or is it no longer actively done?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

Altered said:


> Just curious how often the scores get updated or is it no longer actively done?



I'm working on scores right now...should be done tonight.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2009)

Yo J, it's too bad these clocks arent 3d06 stable ... 






Currently working on getting my card to stable out @ 850/1225


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yo J, it's too bad these clocks arent 3d06 stable ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try running 06 at 4Ghz instead of 4.2


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 29, 2009)

@ jbunch07

THANKS FOR YOUR EFFORT! 


@ Zim,  See you have rocked that Q9650 tooo!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> @ jbunch07
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR EFFORT!



Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Altered (Jan 29, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks for your patience!



Wasn't trying to push ya just wasn't sure if it was still actively being done. Mine might not make the list if you waited another day or two. 
Your efforts are really appreciated thank you for the time and effort you give.


----------



## Altered (Jan 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> try riva tuner, it has fan control and clock control, see if you can squeeze a bit more out of your cards
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163



I have Riva tuner its what I use to adjust the fan speeds manually. Is there any chance you can explain how to set up the "auto" portion of this. For the life of me I know the temps and percentages of the auto function can be changed but I have yet to figure out how. The factory settings let the cards get way too warm for my likings.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 29, 2009)

*Please add*


----------



## Altered (Jan 30, 2009)

Im up to 11865 3DMarks. I dont think I will hit 12000. LOL


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks for your patience!


Is it done yet?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Is it done yet?



NO! 
I was working on it and accidentally closed my browser so i have to start over!


----------



## Asylum (Jan 30, 2009)

Altered said:


> Oh I know it will help but I know some of the settings for the cards make a difference as well. Like I said I have a very small OC on the cards right now. But I haven't played with different drivers or any of the settings. 3600MHz is pretty good for a 2660MHz chip on air stable and runs cool under load so I probably wont do to much more unless I can see the 12000 score really just around the corner. I just thought I might have more room to gain in the cards than pushing my cpu harder for now. Thanks for the advise though even if it came from a Nvidia nut.  Where were you last night anyway I needed a little better challenge I played 3hrs and pulled a 2.3fr or so.



Lucky for you i wasnt there then!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> NO!
> I was working on it and accidentally closed my browser so i have to start over!



Why don't you copy and paste the text into Wordpad?


----------



## Altered (Jan 30, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> NO!
> I was working on it and accidentally closed my browser so i have to start over!



Ouch! thats like


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 30, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Why don't you copy and paste the text into Wordpad?



I haven't reinstalled word on my computer yet,  but i have done that in the past.


Updated to page 30 Going to bed, been up since 6AM, will finish in the morning. good night TPU.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I haven't reinstalled word on my computer yet,  but i have done that in the past.
> 
> 
> Updated to page 30 Going to bed, been up since 6AM, will finish in the morning. good night TPU.



Wordpad is built right into windows.

Just open a run box and type wordpad.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Wordpad is built right into windows.
> 
> Just open a run box and type wordpad.



ahh I was thinking of MS word....I lose formatting in wordpad and it becomes a big ass mes!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2009)

The worst thing that happens from going from code here to wordpad, is when you copy back, some coding may be different in lines.. But, it's a easy fix to do.. Word is good to copy and paste on this stuff... But, Wordpad is so much faster... lol


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 30, 2009)

Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
aCid888*|eVGA 9800GTX+|
*1155/1690/2920|14147*
|E8400 @ 3000Mhz - 333.4FSB

Thanks for adding me to the list. 

_*Side note:* My 9800GTX+ clocks high, but not this high! lol (I wish it could!)_


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Altered said:
> 
> 
> > ADD THIS
> ...



I have to agree, that is a pretty impressive score with the X1950.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2009)

Busted 13k with the new 9.1's. Trying for a lil higher in a moment

EDIT:

This run is false and was at 1280x768 due to a driver issue.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2009)

Woot! I knew you could do it man! I knew it!!!!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 30, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> @ jbunch07
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR EFFORT!
> 
> ...



Yeah its coming along nicely. There is more FSB for me to play with as well as memory timings. The Ole P35 is doing okay, but she is very close to maxed out. Good for another 6 months at least.

JrRacingFan - Nice OC on the e5200!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2009)

Yah know what, I take that back, my drivers didnt fully initialize or initialize properly. That run was at 1280x768. So yes it was flawed so I will be running it again at the same settings.

EDIT:






My 24/7 settings


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 30, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I haven't reinstalled word on my computer yet,  but i have done that in the past.
> 
> 
> Updated to page 30 Going to bed, been up since 6AM, will finish in the morning. good night TPU.



What does this mean page 30 ???? I only have a total of 18 pages for this thread and 882 replies


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> What does this mean page 30 ???? I only have a total of 18 pages for this thread and 882 replies



Odds are you have your settings to 50 replies per page. Whereas he has it set for 25.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 30, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Odds are you have your settings to 50 replies per page. Whereas he has it set for 25.



Ahhh okay ...then that would expain my results not being posted.....lol I have been using a huge monitor for so long I forgot about the how many post to display thing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Ahhh okay ...then that would expain my results not being posted.....lol I have been using a huge monitor for so long I forgot about the how many post to display thing.



So, I think he would be about page 14 or 15 by your reply/page settings. 

@ Z3

So far I have had her up to 4.2Ghz 1.6v, didn't leave her there for too long and the benefits of running it that high are slim.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 30, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> So far I have had her up to 4.2Ghz 1.6v, didn't leave her there for too long and the benefits of running it that high are slim.



Still thats pretty freaking sweet for a $80 chip. I wonder how much value you added to that chip by hitting 4.2Ghz. Gotta be close to a E8600 at stock, 3.33Ghz with 6mbs cache has to be close with 4.2Ghz and 3mbs cache....So you just saved yourself $200.00.

Whats your RAM running at?


----------



## groothof22 (Jan 30, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Busted 13k with the new 9.1's. Trying for a lil higher in a moment
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This run is false and was at 1280x768 due to a driver issue.



try to beat me m8 lol just kidding it,s good looking for a E5200  its nice to see that

cheers


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Still thats pretty freaking sweet for a $80 chip. I wonder how much value you added to that chip by hitting 4.2Ghz. Gotta be close to a E8600 at stock, 3.33Ghz with 6mbs cache has to be close with 4.2Ghz and 3mbs cache....So you just saved yourself $200.00.
> 
> Whats your RAM running at?



Well i have figured out that with this chip @ 10.5*333fsb= 3.5Ghz 24/7 = e8400 stock 24/7. So saved myself about $100.

As far as ram goes, I am going in between 1Ghz CL5 @ 2.1v and 800 CL4 @ 2.07v. Can't decide. 



groothof22 said:


> try to beat me m8 lol just kidding it,s good looking for a E5200  its nice to see that
> 
> cheers



Yah know darn well I am coming after you!  (as soon as I get a 3870x2 LOL)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well i have figured out that with this chip @ 10.5*333fsb= 3.5Ghz 24/7 = e8400 stock 24/7. So saved myself about $100.
> 
> As far as ram goes, I am going in between 1Ghz CL5 @ 2.1v and 800 CL4 @ 2.07v. Can't decide.



1ghz @ cl5 in everything apart from SM2   In my findings you need around 125 - 150mhz to justify the higher bandwidth to lower latency.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 1ghz @ cl5 in everything apart from SM2   In my findings you need around 125 - 150mhz to justify the higher bandwidth to lower latency.



Actually, 800 cas4 and 1000 cas5 are about equal. The only time 1000 cas5 would show improvement is in bandwidth starved apps that aren't sensitive to latency. Whereas apps that don't need the bandwidth, but are sensitive to latency would prefer 800 cas4.

Personally, I would clock them as high as I could on CAS4. I've found my system performs the best at 960 cas4 vs 1200 cas5.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Actually, 800 cas4 and 1000 cas5 are about equal. The only time 1000 cas5 would show improvement is in bandwidth starved apps that aren't sensitive to latency. Whereas apps that don't need the bandwidth, but are sensitive to latency would prefer 800 cas4.
> 
> Personally, I would clock them as high as I could on CAS4. I've found my system performs the best at 960 cas4 vs 1200 cas5.



I agree, but where we differ and only just slightly is in your first words, all the stuff i have read and what i have found with my systems is that they are equal ar around 950mhz with CL5 but yes, of course there are lots of apps out there that crave latency over bandwidth my comment was a generalisation across the board so to speak, you were just more specific!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2009)

@ Wile E & Tatty

So should I up my multiplier a little bit lower my FSB and raise my ram divider to allow higher clock on CL4?






That's my current settings.

EDIT:

Didn't do much but ....





I got that on a lower dimm voltage.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2009)

What divider options do you have?  i take it you have upto an 11x divider, so what ram spped options would you have at say 11x 319?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Well the board splits them according to bootstrap:

200/667 "??"
200/800 1:2

266/667 4:5
266/800 2:3
266/1066 5:8

333/667 1:1
333/800 5:6
333/1066 3:4

I think that's how it falls.

I will admit though, I get my best performance on the proc @ 333/800 or 266/800 (1Ghz ram)

EDIT:

@11x319fsb

200/667=1063
200/800=1276

266/667=799
266/800=959
266/1066=1278

333/667=638
333/800=766
333/1066=1021

Just as info, 266/800 if I take my fsb up to 350(which my cpu doesn't mind) gives me 1067mhz CL5 2.2v ram. I can do that but not for 24/7 stable usage.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anyone using Win 7 and Vista noticed 7 benches this a bit better?  I just switched back to Vista and FPS are down a bit.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

damn i better get to 7, is the beta still the load of choice


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes it is, I think I might dual boot Vista 64 and XP 64 and do my 06 runs in XP since I had some driver issues with Win 7.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

*Add This*

*Add This*

This should be in ATI Single Card...

Link to ORB for screen resi..

Thanks for your effort!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well the board splits them according to bootstrap:
> 
> 200/667 "??"
> 200/800 1:2
> ...



So could you get the 959mhz at say 5-4-4-12??  If not then as tight as you can on the 799mhz., unless of course you can do 1278mhz  at 5-5-5-18 @ 2.3v??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

lookat all the apps open, still a nice score


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Wow!*












Look at those torrents!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> *Wow!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



torrents? Where?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2009)

hey CP doesn't the i7 perform better with three or six sticks of ram than 2 or 4???? I ask because I noticed just now that your running 2 sticks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> hey CP doesn't the i7 perform better with three or six sticks of ram than 2 or 4???? I ask because I noticed just now that your running 2 sticks



i would suppose you get better latencies with tri channel memory, but  thats was all I was able o afford at the time to get the rig running as my AMD rig had already lost its mobo.  Overall I'm very happy with these Corsair sticks, great RAM.  I will get a 3rd stick soon of the same to have tri channel.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 3, 2009)

Breaking my own record with a single 8800GT!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 3, 2009)

damn that i7 makes a big difference. with 1 8800GT i score ~11k with my 4850e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn that i7 makes a big difference. with 1 8800GT i score ~11k with my 4850e



compare the CPU score to mine, yeah man, its a mighty powerful CPU.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> compare the CPU score to mine, yeah man, its a mighty powerful CPU.



I would rather not compare them because i will be even more unhappy with what i have got and i don't want to spend more on my rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would rather not compare them because i will be even more unhappy with what i have got and i don't want to spend more on my rig.



 i didnt mean it like that, remember your chip was $45 or so, and mine was $300, that'll make you feel better!


----------



## DOM (Feb 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn that i7 makes a big difference. with 1 8800GT i score ~11k with my 4850e



hes only like 2XX points faster then mine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> So could you get the 959mhz at say 5-4-4-12??  If not then as tight as you can on the 799mhz., unless of course you can do 1278mhz  at 5-5-5-18 @ 2.3v??



1278 @ 2.3v?  Nope, no post
959 5-4-4-12? Tried up to 2.25v, no post.

799mhz 266/667?? Why run that when i can run 10.5x334 333/800?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn that i7 makes a big difference. with 1 8800GT i score ~11k with my 4850e



Yeah, it just goes to show, thats a slightly better score on the CPU than me and my Yorkfield is running at 4.4gig.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1278 @ 2.3v?  Nope, no post
> 959 5-4-4-12? Tried up to 2.25v, no post.
> 
> 799mhz 266/667?? Why run that when i can run 10.5x334 333/800?



So what voltage will those sticks take?  say 1278 @ 2.35V with a fan blowing on em?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> So what voltage will those sticks take?  say 1278 @ 2.35V with a fan blowing on em?



I'm not even going to try it, last sticks I tried to max I blew them up @ 2.3v with a 120MM fan. Today they arent even stable @ 667 CL6 2.2v. I just dont wanna kill em cuz I dont have anything to replace them yet.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 3, 2009)

*ADD THIS NEW SCORE *







My new score Better than ever


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

my best with windows 7 at a lower clock than my previous best .  Thanks to JR, I still have a couple of tricks up my sleeve


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 4, 2009)

*Add This*

*Add This*


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2009)

*Add this please*

Just got a 280 to play with so this is a first run with only minor tweaking, i also have a problem with my cpu, it's giving me 1200 less CPU points than I got previously with identical settings, I normally get 7300 CPU points (saved profile in BIOS) so this is just to get one on the board, more to come hopefully.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 5, 2009)

*Add This*

I am reposting my 844 post as I believe it was overlooked.

25444








thank you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

^dude, raise the clocks on that 4870x2,


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2009)

mine hasn't been updated


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^dude, raise the clocks on that 4870x2,



Ya I know ...I am having issues keeping control of the Fan with RivaTuner though...As soon as 3D kicks in I loose fan control and bam back to like 25% fan speed ..I haven't figured out yet though ...been to busy with putting the fiddle to the CPU.....Do you have a recommendation? I use CCC and sometimes I use RivaTuner....RivaTuner for stuff like Fur and CCC for stuff like 3DMARK


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Ya I know ...I am having issues keeping control of the Fan with RivaTuner though...As soon as 3D kicks in I loose fan control and bam back to like 25% fan speed ..I haven't figured out yet though ...been to busy with putting the fiddle to the CPU.....Do you have a recommendation? I use CCC and sometimes I use RivaTuner....RivaTuner for stuff like Fur and CCC for stuff like 3DMARK



I use ATi tray tools by personal preference, it also controls IQ and general performance so there is no need to keep switching between 2 apps, give it a try, it has fan speed settings etc.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 6, 2009)

I tried it on my X1950XTX crossfire rig and didnt care to much for it ...maybe its worth a relook.Last time was like a year or better ago.


----------



## computertechy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Add This*


----------



## mime_fx (Feb 7, 2009)

*add this*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

my best run so far on windows 7


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2009)

computertechy said:


>



nice score


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I use ATi tray tools by personal preference, it also controls IQ and general performance so there is no need to keep switching between 2 apps, give it a try, it has fan speed settings etc.



Tatty same thing with ATITrayTools ..fan looses focus when 3D kicks in.
Same issue with RivaTuner.
ATITOOL doesnt even detect my card.
SO far the only thing that will clock the card with control of the fan is the CCC


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Tatty same thing with ATITrayTools ..fan looses focus when 3D kicks in.
> Same issue with RivaTuner.
> ATITOOL doesnt even detect my card.
> SO far the only thing that will clock the card with control of the fan is the CCC



Get water cooling and never worry about the card's fan speeds again.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ADD THIS Please*







cheers


----------



## Altered (Feb 9, 2009)

I made it on the list!!! Its the top X1950 XFire so far.   I did hit11865 3DMarks and then one drive failed and I just got it back formatted.  


> *53 Altered ATI X1950 XFire 650/1000 11797 E6750 @ 3601Mhz - 450FSB *


Anyway as if it mattered mine was with ATI brand and Sold as ATI cards. No other party such as Powercolor etc. I noticed the others listed had what brand listed. 
Also I noticed the line 





> Scores updated 12/16/2008


 hasnt been updated even though the scores were. Just to let ya know. 

Again Thank You to those who are maintaining all this.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Add This*

Playing with the i7 as a dualie.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

Updated.

@mime_fx, Please include GPU-Z in your SS.

@SystemViper, Your Screen shots are a little too small.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 10, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Updated.
> 
> @mime_fx, Please include GPU-Z in your SS.
> 
> @SystemViper, Your Screen shots are a little too small.



Hi thanks for all your efforts, Do i need to enlarge anything, or is that just for next time.

best regards


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hi thanks for all your efforts, Do i need to enlarge anything, or is that just for next time.
> 
> best regards



No your fine now, just for next time.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 10, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> No your fine now, just for next time.



Thanks for updating! However you have made a minor type-o on my Video Card specs.

Should be: 756/1512/1377

Not: 975/1725/1950 (although that would be freaking sweet!!)



I dont really care if you fix it...Im upgrading my rig with 2 new radiators and hope to get more out of it, so that score should be replaced with a better one..hopefully. If not at least the temps will be lower. Ha!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 10, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> No your fine now, just for next time.




you got it, thaNKS Agian for your  efforts!


----------



## Silverel (Feb 10, 2009)

2x4830's in crossfire.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 10, 2009)

Silverel said:


> 2x4830's in crossfire.



How do you like those 4830's?

Do you game a lot?


Thanks for any info,

Regards/steve


----------



## Silverel (Feb 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> How do you like those 4830's?
> 
> Do you game a lot?
> 
> ...



Memory clocks are crazy on this thing. Temps have gone up maybe 8c using AC Accelero's passive with the OC. Still trying to figure out why the core locks up at 700mhz though. I think if I can get past that they'll keep going a long while before they start to heat up. MSI tossed the nice 4+1 phase power on em, so they should be pretty durable.

I tried using the 9.1's but they tossed a bunch of problems at me. Cat 8.12's work much better.

Yes. I game a ton. Everything at 1920x1200, and full details. Fallout 3 is probably the beefiest game I have at the moment, and it runs a smooth 40fps.


----------



## Binge (Feb 10, 2009)

*add this*

I don't think I've seen any of my scores posted up on the board :-/



Binge said:


>


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

Updated.


Sorry binge!


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 12, 2009)

Broke 20k! That's always been a goal, lol.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2009)

I call hax there, ego.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I call hax there, ego.



how so?


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I call hax there, ego.


How and why?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2009)

all of mine have been removed other than my old 9600GT score?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmm that's odd? where they from the old thread?


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 13, 2009)

good morning from The Netherlands nice score someday i brake the 20K


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Hmm that's odd? where they from the old thread?



no they were posted here and in this list


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> no they were posted here and in this list



Well that's really weird because i searched this thread and they didn't come up only the post you just posted. I'm not sure what's going on!?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Well that's really weird because i searched this thread and they didn't come up only the post you just posted. I'm not sure what's going on!?



really? very odd indead. how unfortunate
 ill post old screen up or ill just bench again i suppose all will be fine


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> really? very odd indead. how unfortunate
> ill post old screen up or ill just bench again i suppose all will be fine



Sure thing!
Oh and while i was updating the vantage thread, I saw your offer for sex, lol send me a pm you dirty boy! lol JK! no homo!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Sure thing!
> Oh and while i was updating the vantage thread, I saw your offer for sex, lol send me a pm you dirty boy! lol JK! no homo!



lol i was wondering if you saw that! lmfao


----------



## deq444 (Feb 13, 2009)

*"add This"*

deq444 EVGA9800GTX+SC 844-1221 E8400@3.713DMark 16274


----------



## deq444 (Feb 13, 2009)

*ADD THIS, please!*

deq444 EVGA 9800GTX+SC.@856-1225-2001, 16346 E8400@3.71


----------



## Altered (Feb 13, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> How and why?



Probably teasing ya. That card has the top 2 spots at 30000 and 27000 for a single card. Im only guessing though.


----------



## deq444 (Feb 13, 2009)

im a beginer at all this with a hole 7 months of computer time so im still blown away at what i've accomplished so far with low end stuff. i love this card it rocks big time. they should call it Super Clockable it gets some crazy numbers!! my CPU and GPU together only cost 300.00 my hole box only cost 700.00 and when tested in Sandra prog it out performs all but the two best processors on the planet and im not even pressing the equipment that hard. so im very happy and very impressed with the cost and performance out there right now! and i dont think i'll be shooting for any crazy numbers like those any time soon. thanks for the reply, dana


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

deq444 said:


> im a beginer at all this with a hole 7 months of computer time so im still blown away at what i've accomplished so far with low end stuff. i love this card it rocks big time. they should call it Super Clockable it gets some crazy numbers!! my CPU and GPU together only cost 300.00 my hole box only cost 700.00 and when tested in Sandra prog it out performs all but the two best processors on the planet and im not even pressing the equipment that hard. so im very happy and very impressed with the cost and performance out there right now! and i dont think i'll be shooting for any crazy numbers like those any time soon. thanks for the reply, dana



HI, Great stuff, yea that is the beauty of todays components, they areso overclockable, sometimes you can even leave everything auto except a key setting. but you still got some skillz to get it done, great job!


----------



## deq444 (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks pal! i appreciate the props and the imput. i have been able to get pretty familiar with advanced CPU and mem timings,freq,voltages and what to enable,disable ,[you know,the old trial and error method] with the help from all the GREAT monitoring and bench testing hardware,reading all the great post like you guys have here with a gigabite board that has the dual bios[saves a lot of time and trouble] has been a blessing and sped up the learning curve ten fold. thanks again for your reply, peace all and happy OCing,dana


----------



## deq444 (Feb 14, 2009)

*add this please, thanks,D*

EVGA 9800GTX+SC 856-1948-1225  score,16536  E8400@3771.1


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice Score Dec444 very good whit the 9800gtx+


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2009)

I have my ram at a low overclock which is what componsates the low overall score ... but dig it ...






Card is at stock.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

nice bro. does better then mine with everything at max clocks.


----------



## deq444 (Feb 14, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> Nice Score Dec444 very good whit the 9800gtx+



thanks pal!  appreciate the props! im new at this and still blown away with what a person can do with a little knowlage a lot will and some very,very late nights!! [ and the GREAT low end hardware out there right now!] stay cool.... deq444


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 15, 2009)

*Add This*

ADD THIS...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

SV did you have anything running while that run was done?  CPU score seems low dude.  Was HT enabled?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 15, 2009)

good spot, i forgot to have HT enabled... lol

I was shooting some pi's and hten just decided to run a 06

I friggin had a 23k+ and forgot to save it, what a bonehead, damn booze


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> good spot, i forgot to have HT enabled... lol





I just noticed it was a bit low, I get around 7400 CPU points @ 4.3 GHz, HT enabled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

effin'  impressive, mad propos to those guys 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=217851


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> effin'  impressive, mad propos to those guys
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=217851



Sweet AMD is on top once again.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Sweet AMD is on top once again.



nope they just missed


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> nope they just missed



just missed what?


----------



## DOM (Feb 15, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> just missed what?



the 06 WR


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Sweet AMD is on top once again.





DOM said:


> the 06 WR



True, I was looking at single card 

they fell 277 points short of the multiple card WR.


Its crazy how the WR right now was using an i7 965 EE and at a much lower clock it still manages to score about 600 points over the Phenom.  That proves those i7's are fast suckers!!!

Heres the link:

http://hwbot.org/hallOfFame.do?type=result&applicationId=12


----------



## trt740 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> True, I was looking at single card
> 
> they fell 277 points short of the multiple card WR.
> 
> ...



they will get it because there cards were not max overclocked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

trt740 said:


> they will get it because there cards were not max overclocked.



hopefully, the first spot has the cards at like 1000/1000 

a little bit of overclock and there you go, WR


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

dang jr, great run dude, congrats.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dang jr, great run dude, congrats.



Thanks man and from what we discussed I think that is the best I can get.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jr.  If you still have the Core and Shader linked, according to fit, if you unlock them, lower the shader, should allow you to get a higher core.  He can probably explain better.  Great run though, about 2k points shy of my i7 at stock with the Tri SLi setup at stock.  Also I have seen lots of post about turning aero off in Vista, but I see you are using 7, so it is a little different, but I can help if needed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Jr.  If you still have the Core and Shader linked, according to fit, if you unlock them, lower the shader, should allow you to get a higher core.  He can probably explain better.  Great run though, about 2k points shy of my i7 at stock with the Tri SLi setup at stock.  Also I have seen lots of post about turning aero off in Vista, but I see you are using 7, so it is a little different, but I can help if needed.



Thanx for the small tip. I do have shaders unlinked and I have been playing with its clocks quite a bit today and those seem to be the best performing.

Also that run was with an "Intel Fusion" profile active.

EDIT:

O hey guys .. the EVGA voltage tuner, does that work (when patched) on G92 cards?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

Woot! almost at 15k JR!!

As for the Volt tuner.. It's for the GTX 2xx cards. No 285... They screwed up on the build of the card!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Jr.  If you still have the Core and Shader linked, according to fit, if you unlock them, lower the shader, should allow you to get a higher core.  He can probably explain better.  Great run though, about 2k points shy of my i7 at stock with the Tri SLi setup at stock.  Also I have seen lots of post about turning aero off in Vista, but I see you are using 7, so it is a little different, but I can help if needed.



I've found that leaving them linked is best for all around performance. You can run them unlinked, lower the shaders and raise the core, but it doesn't really benefit anything on G92. They like the shader clocks up as well. That's because certain benches favor shader speed, while others favor core speed. Unless you want to run different clocks for every bench, it's best to just leave them linked.



trt740 said:


> they will get it because there cards were not max overclocked.



The Core i7 will still take the record. A 5042MHz Core i7 scores 9250 in the cpu tests. A 6040Mhz PII scores 8341 in cpu. Intel is still where it's at for extreme benching.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually Wile E, I had another run I did this morning. It was a little under 14.8k in Windows XP same GPU clocks, but did a little bit of ram tweaking. Although I didn't publish it.

Here's the project link to the run beforehand:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10032372


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 17, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2009)

Gonna have to update again Jbunch.






Sooo damn close to 15k its pathetic.

EDIT:

Oopsy, forgot to give you my ram timings also


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2009)

lol.. you are so close!!! All you need is a little more volts to that baby... could get 15k!!!

Jbunch.. Cry..


----------



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2009)

It's time to vmod that card Jr. lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It's time to vmod that card Jr. lol.



Bah ... 

You know, me + soldering iron = instant electronics death. I'm good with the iron just everything i touch with it dies a month later! LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Bah ...
> 
> You know, me + soldering iron = instant electronics death. I'm good with the iron just everything i touch with it dies a month later! LOL



can you do a BIOS mod to give it more power?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Bah ...
> 
> You know, me + soldering iron = instant electronics death. I'm good with the iron just everything i touch with it dies a month later! LOL



Mail it to me and I'll set it up. lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can you do a BIOS mod to give it more power?


Nope. I don't beleive so.



Wile E said:


> Mail it to me and I'll set it up. lol.


Nah it's quite alright. Love the card way it is. Thanks tho!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Mail it to me and I'll set it up. lol.



does that go for my 8800GT also when i get the money for better cooler?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does that go for my 8800GT also when i get the money for better cooler?



Sure, if you want. You'll just have pay shipping both ways, and for whatever trimpot I'll need.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Sure, if you want. You'll just have pay shipping both ways, and for whatever trimpot I'll need.



if i decide to keep it and not get an ATI card then i will do that. Thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2009)

And here you are .... 15k plus 1. 







EDIT:

Cranked my ram up a little higher in this run ....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

The second one is *MUCH* better!.. If it wasn't you, i'd call fobar on the first one! 

Congrats Bro!!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

NICE run Jr! 
updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

congrats jr its impressive what you have done


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2009)

great job bro.  that is one hell of a score for what you got.


btw your making me download 3dmark now. I am going to see what i can get now that i found a nice clock for my 4850e


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2009)

*first run with my new 285 clocked at  285 FTW stock speed*

I cranked my cpu voltage just because I'm lazy and it's not optimized, neither is my ram, and several background programs are running. Something I noticed with my other 200 series cards I have owned , when their ram went past DDR3 1150 it would get really lose and became counter productive. These 285's have DDR3, Just as a 280gtx does,  but it is definitely tighter timing and much higher performing.  I don't have a bunch of time to screw with this yet but these are a lot cooler running , not just a little bit, but a lot cooler running as well. Don't get me wrong the 280gtx is a great card. I would compare these two cards like two core 2 duo e8500's, one with the earlier stepping doing 4.0ghz on average, and the second with the newer stepping doing 4.5ghz, both fast but ones just easier to get there.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Pretty nice run! Really nice!!  That baby can do some great stuff on clock!! 

I do wanna cry... No pony stuff in the background...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2009)

add this please 


bone stock 





EDIT
CPU 3ghz GPU stock





EDIT again

CPU 3.1ghz GPU stock


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 19, 2009)

Please add this.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 19, 2009)

WOW that is a sweet MSI GTX280 - 783/1566/2754

is that only using the Riva volt mod...

great run zimzim


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice run zZz. How high you have your NB voltage set at for that run?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 19, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> WOW that is a sweet MSI GTX280 - 783/1566/2754
> 
> is that only using the Riva volt mod...
> 
> great run zimzim





JrRacinFan said:


> Nice run zZz. How high you have your NB voltage set at for that run?



Thanks!  

Yeah I used the Riva Volt mod...thats it. Was able to get to that next core\shader level! I been trying for a long time to get there, and am amazed a little software mod like that is what did it.

NorthBridge was at 1.87volts.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2009)

Man, that's sweet triple Z!! I'll have ot see about the software mod.. I never used Riva tuner, so it will be a BIG learning experience to me!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 19, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah I used the Riva Volt mod...thats it. Was able to get to that next core\shader level! I been trying for a long time to get there, and am amazed a little software mod like that is what did it.
> 
> NorthBridge was at 1.87volts.



that is great, love it pushing that NB


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 20, 2009)

*ADD THIS Please*

in crossfire mode nothing oc't here is my score
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanx.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah I used the Riva Volt mod...thats it. Was able to get to that next core\shader level! I been trying for a long time to get there, and am amazed a little software mod like that is what did it.
> 
> NorthBridge was at 1.87volts.



Very nice run.....just 8 short of my 260, cmon you have to give it just a tiny bit more juice!  Makes me realise just how good that gainward 260 really was


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 20, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Very nice run.....just 8 short of my 260, cmon you have to give it just a tiny bit more juice!  Makes me realise just how good that gainward 260 really was



What you really mean is. "I really like how my 4.5Ghz Q9650 and super oc'd GTX260 just barely beats your 4.2Ghz Q9650 and super oc'd GTX280, good thing I have a P45 mobo unlike you with your old skool P35"


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 20, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> What you really mean is. "I really like how my 4.5Ghz Q9650 and super oc'd GTX260 just barely beats your 4.2Ghz Q9650 and super oc'd GTX280, good thing I have a P45 mobo unlike you with your old skool P35"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

great run grooth!  makes me want to go crossfire so bad.  18095 with a single card here.  OF course got the help of a quad core and my card is o/c'ed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 21, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> What you really mean is. "I really like how my 4.5Ghz Q9650 and super oc'd GTX260 just barely beats your 4.2Ghz Q9650 and super oc'd GTX280, good thing I have a P45 mobo unlike you with your old skool P35"



Lol, it takes several ingredients to get the score, thats simply why 2006 is not a graphics card bench, it's more a "system" bench, you gotta remember though, at the time I bought that 260, it really was half the price of the 280, but damn, I got one of the very first Q9650's and it cost me an arm and a leg .......ohhhhhh and by the way, my run was not at 4.5gig on the CPU...... only a meer 4.410gig 

Nice to see those volts are working for you, does that mean you concur with me that that EVGA voltage tool didnt work for you?


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great run grooth!  makes me want to go crossfire so bad.  18095 with a single card here.  OF course got the help of a quad core and my card is o/c'ed.



but i i have a question for you my game crysis and crysis warhead is laggy whit crossfire can you help me whit that i have it friday instal the game en the fps is very low


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> but i i have a question for you my game crysis and crysis warhead is laggy whit crossfire can you help me whit that i have it friday instal the game en the fps is very low



 is it laggy without crossfire?


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

no i dont test it  but i do now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> no i dont test it  but i do now



let me know.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

it works fine whit singel its 34fps en all on very high resolution 1440x900


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great run grooth!  makes me want to go crossfire so bad.  18095 with a single card here.  OF course got the help of a quad core and my card is o/c'ed.



its runs great on singel but if i do CF again it doing nothing no image its weird i hope you can help me i hope its the psu i dont now?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> its runs great on singel but if i do CF again it doing nothing no image its weird i hope you can help me i hope its the psu i dont now?



IMO, I think you should start a new thread but .. is that the only game your having problems with?


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

yes  this is the only game whit problems


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> yes  this is the only game whit problems



See if you can find a patch for it. From there I am clueless as to other things you could try.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

oke i  patch it right now


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

i have patch it en no change at al :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> i have patch it en no change at al :S



try these results I got on google.  Maybe you can find an answer there.  Maybe you need to look for the latest patch. 

However if you have any questions PM me.  We are hijacking the thread with this.  I will be more than glad to help you via PM.  


http://www.google.com/search?q=crysis+crossfire+problems&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

i have the newest patch 1.2.1 instald no change's


----------



## JESTER (Feb 22, 2009)

i know forgot the gpu-z screenie,so this is just a tester what you guys think?the cards are alpha dogs gts 512 in sli


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok here's some real meat and potatoes for ya!  I've went with an XFX 4830 and an Asus 4830 for the following, enjoy:
Solo XFX 4380 @ 675/1055 Q9450 @ 3.6:
*13751*





Stock Q9450(2.66Ghz) and stock 4830's in crossfire:
15622







Now for the Overclock! 






*20046*  This XFX overclocks like nuthin!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

man thats pretty darn impressive, and with two 4830's!!!


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Add This!!!*







thnx Jbunch07


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2009)

groothof22 when you going to oc that cpu  i get a higher score with just one 9600GSO that is dead


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> groothof22 when you going to oc that cpu  i get a higher score with just one 9600GSO that is dead


later i oc it when my pc setup is ready for it i think i buy a quad-core and than we see


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 22, 2009)

ooh yeah i am here for the fun too look at you fooks i love to see you en others oc,ing


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> later i oc it when my pc setup is ready for it i think i buy a quad-core and than we see



well your E0 should oc nice my Q score was only like 7XX less then my E8500 oced


----------



## raptori (Feb 23, 2009)

*Add this*






thanks.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 23, 2009)

*Add This*

*Add This* 

*GPU* -  *767 / 1386 / 1579  CPU x3380es @ 4.797ghz / 1.472V - 505 Fsb*


----------



## DOM (Feb 23, 2009)

wheres the 5GHz bench lol i saw you already got 5.1 out of her


----------



## DOM (Feb 23, 2009)

lol need some help  idk what most of the settings do lol 

was trying for 4.4 but didnt load all the way in to windows


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 23, 2009)

Prob got to raise your vcore

or the northbridge, i forget the how they name it, but i always run mine high arounf 1.6v

also make sure your ram got enough volts and while your tuning use very loos settings, or auto settings


----------



## DOM (Feb 23, 2009)

well tryed 1.7+ already lol


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, it takes several ingredients to get the score, thats simply why 2006 is not a graphics card bench, it's more a "system" bench, you gotta remember though, at the time I bought that 260, it really was half the price of the 280, but damn, I got one of the very first Q9650's and it cost me an arm and a leg .......ohhhhhh and by the way, my run was not at 4.5gig on the CPU...... only a meer 4.410gig
> 
> Nice to see those volts are working for you, does that mean you concur with me that that EVGA voltage tool didnt work for you?



The EVGA tool didnt work for voltage or for unlinking shaders.

LOL..Yeah some day I will upgrade this to a P45 or X48 when I upgrade my main rig to i7. For now I think it's good enough. I may mess with it more just to try and edge out your score, but maybe not. Its stable and Im not sure I feel like messing with it. haha.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> The EVGA tool didnt work for voltage or for unlinking shaders.
> 
> LOL..Yeah some day I will upgrade this to a P45 or X48 when I upgrade my main rig to i7. For now I think it's good enough. I may mess with it more just to try and edge out your score, but maybe not. Its stable and Im not sure I feel like messing with it. haha.



You can have mine in a few weeks, well late April or early May.....on the cheap!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You can have mine in a few weeks, well late April or early May.....on the cheap!



I would take you up on that. Except I am in the USA, and Im not sure I want a used "Anus" board. LOL.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I would take you up on that. Except I am in the USA, and Im not sure I want a used "Anus" board. LOL.


----------



## JESTER (Feb 24, 2009)

add this please






getting to grips with this i7 now


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 25, 2009)

*Please add this*

One to get me on the board.....Just popped in my new XFX HD4870x2 that arrived today, I got it for the same price as a GTX285 so I had a bit of deciding to do, hope I made the right choice no tweaking yet, not touched the memory just banged the core up a bit, damn powerplay sets it back to 2D clocks so GPU-Z dont help much, I was running at 800mhz core, stock 3600 memory, hopefully more to come....... this was on Vista, gonna setup XP on my 2nd drive I think.

24,072


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> One to get me on the board.....Just popped in my new XFX HD4870x2 that arrived today, I got it for the same price as a GTX285 so I had a bit of deciding to do, hope I made the right choice no tweaking yet, not touched the memory just banged the core up a bit, damn powerplay sets it back to 2D clocks so GPU-Z dont help much, I was running at 800mhz core, stock 3600 memory, hopefully more to come....... this was on Vista, gonna setup XP on my 2nd drive I think.
> 
> 24,072



great run tatty, i ordered my 2nd 4870, im hoping to get somewhere around that, wonder how good two 4870's scale compared to a single 4870x2.  I'm assuming my CPU will score higher therefore making up for the video card power if in the case a single 4870x2 scales better than two 4870's.  I hope to hit at least somewhere around 23-24k


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great run tatty, i ordered my 2nd 4870, im hoping to get somewhere around that, wonder how good two 4870's scale compared to a single 4870x2.  I'm assuming my CPU will score higher therefore making up for the video card power if in the case a single 4870x2 scales better than two 4870's.  I hope to hit at least somewhere around 23-24k



Apparently not as good but personally I dont know, the things I have read suggest around 500-750 points less for two single cards.  I am hoping once I tweak the cards and tweak my system (I didnt close background proggies or even have all performance settings on in CCC) that I can get near to 25,000.


----------



## JESTER (Feb 26, 2009)

nice score tatty,i am myself after 25k+ when i fine tune my oc,4.3ghz on my i7 was just a first run and cards @ stock speeds,well my stock  speeds anyway lol,not to shabby for 2 gts 512 in sli,the performance from the i7 chip is awesome,anyone had any joy  clocking thier i7 to 4.5ghz yet?the 920 chip i mean.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2009)

JESTER said:


> nice score tatty,i am myself after 25k+ when i fine tune my oc,4.3ghz on my i7 was just a first run and cards @ stock speeds,well my stock  speeds anyway lol,not to shabby for 2 gts 512 in sli,the performance from the i7 chip is awesome,anyone had any joy  clocking thier i7 to 4.5ghz yet?the 920 chip i mean.



Thanks, it's amazing what those GTS's will do with an i7 pumpin behind them!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2009)

*Cancel last....please add this*

Moving forward, if only slowly, just pushed the memory to 990 is all, still on Vista so 800/990 clocks on the card

24,224


----------



## JESTER (Feb 26, 2009)

all my benching now done on vista 64bit aswell,ok you get afew more marks with xp as we all know,but i like to see how it benches under vista since vista is my everyday o/s,plus to lazy to re-install xp onto another hdd 
tried windows 7 aswell and not to fussed on it tbh,although its still a beta it just looks big and ugly to me imho.
@chicken patty what temps are you seeing with your i7 m8?
and also do you have ht on or off when benching?with ht enabled and the prefetchers enabled you will see a bit more 3dmarks m8.on the downside tho you will have to put more volts through your chip


----------



## trt740 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Moving forward, if only slowly, just pushed the memory to 990 is all, still on Vista so 800/990 clocks on the card
> 
> 24,224



nice bench


----------



## freakshow (Feb 27, 2009)

here u guys go...... im still testing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats A Good Score

i'll be receiving my 2nd 4870 tomorrow hopefully, i'll post up some runs, see how I do


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 27, 2009)

*Add Please*

Still got a lot of work to do...pushing for 4.7GHz 3Mark stable.

Rig:
E8400 @ 4.5GHz (530x9 @ 1.535v - still testing)
Mushkin 1150MHz @ 1250MHz 6-5-5-5-18-2T 2.3v (can do 5-5-5-15 - still testing)
9800GTX+ SC @ 848c|2067s|2560m

Score: 17,312 Marks


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 27, 2009)

For some reason, unlike any other card I have owned, this 4870x2 dont like the PCI-E Bus overclocked, even 105mhz makes it crash in 2006, as soon as I drop it back down to 100mhz there's no problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> For some reason, unlike any other card I have owned, this 4870x2 dont like the PCI-E Bus overclocked, even 105mhz makes it crash in 2006, as soon as I drop it back down to 100mhz there's no problem.



would that have anything to do with voltage to the SB or something?  Maybe it will take some tweaks to get it stable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

time to update my scores


----------



## freakshow (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> time to update my scores



nice score there CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

freakshow said:


> nice score there CP



thanks dude, higher than I expected for default clocks, time to overclock the cards, brb.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> would that have anything to do with voltage to the SB or something?  Maybe it will take some tweaks to get it stable?



I'm wondering if it effects the card's PCIe switch chip.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is my latest 3DMark06 score of 20323...meh....ooops I didnt put ADD THIS IN THE TITLE>>>PLEASE ADD THIS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I'm wondering if it effects the card's PCIe switch chip.



switch chip?  Not familiar with that term


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Here is my latest 3DMark06 score of 20323...meh....ooops I didnt put ADD THIS IN THE TITLE>>>PLEASE ADD THIS



good run buddy


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> switch chip?  Not familiar with that term



Also known as a PCIe bridge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

my latest and im off to bed, my cards were at 760/900  10mhz core overclock on each.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2009)

*This is the last one - please add*

24,376, again on Vista, damn, one thing I have found out..... the HD4870x2 dont improve much with clocks, maybe in games yes but not 2006.....after a bit of BIOS modding and flashing I managed to get to 840 on the core, so this run is at 840/990, only just over 100 points improvement over 800!  I think this is pretty much near to where I am going to get with this rig.

Finally broke 12,000 for the SM3 score..... happy wiv that.  I reckon with XP installed I might get near 25,000 but TBH, for the hassle it just aint worth it, now if I wasent a "retired Old fart overclocker" I probably would go to the effort....... back to gaming.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 24,376, again on Vista, damn, one thing I have found out..... the HD4870x2 dont improve much with clocks, maybe in games yes but after a bit of BIOS modding and flashing I managed to get to 840 on the core, so this run is at 840/990, only just over 100 points improvement over 800!  I think this is pretty much near to where I am going to get with this rig.
> 
> Finally broke 12,000 for the SM3 score..... happy wiv that.  I reckon with XP installed I might get near 25,000 but TBH, for the hassle it just aint worth it, now if I wasent a "retired Old fart overclocker" I probably would go to the effort....... back to gaming.



you should send me your card , I'll show you 25-26k with it .   You need to get your hands on some extreme cooling and push that CPU, your sm2/sm3 scores are higher than mine, but im about 500 points higher overall, thanks to the i7 for that.  I wonder how much it'll increase my score when i go from my daily settings to my bench settings?    4GHz to 4.35 Ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should send me your card , I'll show you 25-26k with it .   You need to get your hands on some extreme cooling and push that CPU, your sm2/sm3 scores are higher than mine, but im about 500 points higher overall, thanks to the i7 for that.  I wonder how much it'll increase my score when i go from my daily settings to my bench settings?    4GHz to 4.35 Ghz



It's only part the cooling, the other part being the motherboard, it's very finicky with DDR3 so i have memory that will exceed (just) 2000mhz but am running it over 200mhz under, this board will let me boot at over 4.5gig but nothing higher than 4.410mhz in 2006 stable, thats probably the cooling however, if I got the Gigabyte P45 Extreme DDR3 board I could bench in 2006 at over 4.5gig purely because it runs the CPU cooler on less volts, but little point in paying nearly x58 prices for a P45 when I will do a whole system upgrade in a couple of months.

Thanks, yes there are not that many that can get over 12,000 on SM3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> It's only part the cooling, the other part being the motherboard, it's very finicky with DDR3 so i have memory that will exceed (just) 2000mhz but am running it over 200mhz under, this board will let me boot at over 4.5gig but nothing higher than 4.410mhz in 2006 stable, thats probably the cooling however, if I got the Gigabyte P45 Extreme DDR3 board I could bench in 2006 at over 4.5gig purely because it runs the CPU cooler on less volts, but little point in paying nearly x58 prices for a P45 when I will do a whole system upgrade in a couple of months.
> 
> Thanks, yes there are not that many that can get over 12,000 on SM3



and what are you upgrading to in a couple of months?  X58???


Yes there is not many that do that, it is indeed very impressive!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> and what are you upgrading to in a couple of months?  X58???
> 
> 
> Yes there is not many that do that, it is indeed very impressive!



Not sure yet, i feel like a change, either i7 or AM3 if they have any monsters out by April/May........ sadly......probably not.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure yet, i feel like a change, either i7 or AM3 if they have any monsters out by April/May........ sadly......probably not.



Well I'm sure that sadly you'll probly have a boatload of fun with the i7, it is very different and a lot of fun to learn and tweak, best of luck with what ever you choose...


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Well I'm sure that sadly you'll probly have a boatload of fun with the i7, it is very different and a lot of fun to learn and tweak, best of luck with what ever you choose...



I have to agree here. I bought a Phenom II setup, and really wanted to be happy with it. It just fell a bit short for me, so I jumped on to i7. I can say that it's a fun chip, and the performance is just crazy.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2009)

I got the bug last night, from that picture of the MSI Eclipse Plus X58 motherboard  I want to find that board for sale... Or even a good review...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure yet, i feel like a change, either i7 or AM3 if they have any monsters out by April/May........ sadly......probably not.



i agree with SV, i7's are really fun, whole new platform to learn as you overclock it, and they are ridiculously fast


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I have to agree here. I bought a Phenom II setup, and really wanted to be happy with it. It just fell a bit short for me, so I jumped on to i7. I can say that it's a fun chip, and the performance is just crazy.



It is funny because I agree with you on wanting the PII to be a great setup.  I have to admit that after my 9850BE...the PII 940 feels like im in a jet but I see how the PII is just really a Q9660 ish type of competitor which is in a much better position to be in than where the 9850/9950s were but its like the PII is a tease and you want that little extra umph...and AMD does not have it right now without overclocking...and even then at 3.7Ghz it still cant compete with an i7 (some exceptions)... Im tired of the wet fart from AMD and I want something really solid.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2009)

ADD THIS....  Didn't do much overclocking on the video card. Upped it a little bit. But knew my score would be crap due to my CPU.


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 1, 2009)

i love to see  that a p4 whit a  stronger card


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey... it took along time to actually put in that card. I had an X800GTO in it before that. I had the X800 in it since the card was new.


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 1, 2009)

oke but its a nice benchmark sweeper  you have the highest cpu already for the socket 478 off is er higher?


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2009)

that benchmark was just to see what it would do bumping the 3.2GHz to 3.4GHz and a slight increase on the video card. The CPU will run at 3.6GHz but 3dmark 06 takes for ever to run... sheesh....


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 1, 2009)

i no that, i want to try that to its a good score you have what i say before ooh my engelis its a bit crappy sorry for that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweeper, YGPM. Nice run btw!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2009)

Please add!!


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2009)

Paulieg - Thanks..... now my score looks horrid........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

paulieg, that 4850x2 is doing a heck of a job.    get a 2nd one


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> paulieg, that 4850x2 is doing a heck of a job.    get a 2nd one



I've got a 4870 lying around too. I may do a crossfireX run before I send the 4870 to the new owner.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've got a 4870 lying around too. I may do a crossfireX run before I send the 4870 to the new owner.



I just got my 2nd 4870, got to my goal which was 25k


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've got a 4870 lying around too. I may do a crossfireX run before I send the 4870 to the new owner.



please do. that is something I would love to see...I don't think that's ever been done in this thread...I'm really curious to see how that would turn out. 

EDIT:
Thats amazing CP My goal is to hit 25k also but I dont know if this PII has what it takes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> please do. that is something I would love to see...I don't think that's ever been done in this thread...I'm really curious to see how that would turn out.
> 
> EDIT:
> Thats amazing CP My goal is to hit 25k also but I dont know if this PII has what it takes.



I think it does, but you probably have to to a run at about 4.0 GHz or maybe a bit more, and get a bit out of your card.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think it does, but you probably have to to a run at about 4.0 GHz or maybe a bit more, and get a bit out of your card.



yeah...I'm thinking at least 4Ghz maybe more...but we'll see what happens.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 1, 2009)

I am saying 24k max for you jbunch. Sorry


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am saying 24k max for you jbunch. Sorry



I would take that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

thats still great!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> please do. that is something I would love to see...I don't think that's ever been done in this thread...I'm really curious to see how that would turn out.
> 
> EDIT:
> Thats amazing CP My goal is to hit 25k also but I dont know if this PII has what it takes.



or ramp up the 4870's!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> or ramp up the 4870's!!



jbunch has an x2 I believe.  or you mean me?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 1, 2009)

*Please Add This*

I keep tweaking my rig and this is about all I am going to get for a while...  20624


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

not bad magma, you cant do a run at 4ghz?

my score went from 24.8k to 25.6k just raising 200 MHz on my CPU.  I have 4870's crossfired.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not bad magma, you cant do a run at 4ghz?
> 
> my score went from 24.8k to 25.6k just raising 200 MHz on my CPU.  I have 4870's crossfired.



no I cant seem to get above 3.8 without it blitzing out on me .... I can only push my FSB to 207...anything above that, no matter where the multiplier is, results in a crash... I guess my motherboard is getting a little long in the tooth...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> no I cant seem to get above 3.8 without it blitzing out on me .... I can only push my FSB to 207...anything above that, no matter where the multiplier is, results in a crash... I guess my motherboard is getting a little long in the tooth...



what about a higher multi?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what about a higher multi?



Apparently that is a no go as well for the moment whenever I put the multi up to 19 it will post but as soon as I start to benchmark or use it for anything other than 2D apps I start getting the dreaded IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL errors... so until I transition to water cooling I think I am stuck at 3.8Ghz...


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> jbunch has an x2 I believe.  or you mean me?



my crysis run everyting on very high and my setting from my tft on 1440x900 40/50 fps i have my game fixed i dont no how but i am happy now ooh and thnx for helping me bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Apparently that is a no go as well for the moment whenever I put the multi up to 19 it will post but as soon as I start to benchmark or use it for anything other than 2D apps I start getting the dreaded IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL errors... so until I transition to water cooling I think I am stuck at 3.8Ghz...



it could well be cooling.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it could well be cooling.



yeah I think so...I will make the decision to transition or not here in a few weeks... if I do I plan on doing a raid 0 config as well since I should just  the hell out of this thing..


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## aCid888* (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice score there PP, but can't you clock that 9800GTX up anymore??

I have the SC 9800GTX+ (pretty much same as yours!) and it will do 850c|2071s|2600m for benchies (820c|2041|2500m for gaming) 

Give it more and then run it again..I'm sure you can do better!


----------



## freakshow (Mar 2, 2009)

just an update 

4850x2 + 4850

i dont think this score is right any thoughts

i was borrowing my bro's 4850 that i gave him but now he is being a bitch and not letting me use it anymore


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> jbunch has an x2 I believe.  or you mean me?



Sorry, I thought a x2 was two 4870's


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2009)

freakshow said:


> just an update
> 
> 4850x2 + 4850
> 
> ...




I think it might be a touch low, I was getting 23,300 with 2 single HD4850's and a Yorkfield Quad at 4.4gig, I dont think it's far out but would have thought around 26k...... not too sure though if a 4850x2 is actually as quick as 2 well overclocked (790mhz) singles.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I think it might be a touch low, I was getting 23,300 with 2 single HD4850's and a Yorkfield Quad at 4.4gig, I dont think it's far out but would have thought around 26k...... not too sure though if a 4850x2 is actually as quick as 2 well overclocked (790mhz) singles.



With 3 GPUs, he's getting into CPU bottleneck territory for 06. Raising those cpu clocks would make a world of difference.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> With 3 GPUs, he's getting into CPU bottleneck territory for 06. Raising those cpu clocks would make a world of difference.



i had my core i7 @ 4Ghz is that bottlenecking the cards?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> With 3 GPUs, he's getting into CPU bottleneck territory for 06. Raising those cpu clocks would make a world of difference.



I origionally thought that but an 17 @ 4gig is about a Yorkfield at 4.3 so not so sure.

Edit:  In fact his CPU score is about 500 points better than my Yorkie at 4.4gig!


----------



## freakshow (Mar 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I origionally thought that but an 17 @ 4gig is about a Yorkfield at 4.3 so not so sure.
> 
> Edit:  In fact his CPU score is about 500 points better than my Yorkie at 4.4gig!



ya but i got 24k with cpu @ 4.3ghz with just my 4850x2 and thats with HT off

anyways off to bed later guys lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I origionally thought that but an 17 @ 4gig is about a Yorkfield at 4.3 so not so sure.
> 
> Edit:  In fact his CPU score is about 500 points better than my Yorkie at 4.4gig!



Yep, 06 starts to bottleneck severely around the 25k mark. That's why the majority of 26k+ runs you see are with cpus clocked much higher. Despite the fact he's beating you in cpu score, he could still use more clock. 06 is no longer a gpu bottlenecked bench.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yep, 06 starts to bottleneck severely around the 25k mark. That's why the majority of 26k+ runs you see are with cpus clocked much higher. Despite the fact he's beating you in cpu score, he could still use more clock. 06 is no longer a gpu bottlenecked bench.



ahhh thx i didnt know that


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I keep tweaking my rig and this is about all I am going to get for a while...  20624



very good I think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry, I thought a x2 was two 4870's



 


Well here is my highest so far, about a 1k increase by overclocking my CPU 300 MHz, unbelieveable how much these ati cards love CPU speed


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW a very sweet Run! 

What is the 4830 for?

2 Radeon 4870's in C/F // Radeon 4830


Man it shows how real Xfire can outscore a dual single card....


Good for 4th place!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 3, 2009)

VERY impressive CP!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Nice score there PP, but can't you clock that 9800GTX up anymore??
> 
> I have the SC 9800GTX+ (pretty much same as yours!) and it will do 850c|2071s|2600m for benchies (820c|2041|2500m for gaming)
> 
> Give it more and then run it again..I'm sure you can do better!



I think i may have messed it up a bit because it cant overclock as much as it used to. Either that or im doing something different. Will try at what my usual clocks where.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 3, 2009)

You surely have more in it....same can be said for your PII..clock her up some more and watch the scores go up! 

 My E8400 does a good job but its lacking 2 cores vs your setup.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey jbunch, ya gonna add my latest run?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> You surely have more in it....same can be said for your PII..clock her up some more and watch the scores go up!
> 
> My E8400 does a good job but its lacking 2 cores vs your setup.



I put her at 850/2200/1150 and i had artifacts galore 

I cant put the P2 any higher really because my Zalman lacks balls. Thats ok i have a True Black 120 and 2 Noctua fans comin that should really make me hit possible 4.0ghz.

Btw, only raised it up to 16837


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> WOW a very sweet Run!
> 
> What is the 4830 for?
> 
> ...



the 4830 is going to be here soon for my amd rig.  Just not to use the on board on the mobo for that rig.

These cards scale very well when paired.

My best was 17900 single card, 26100 in c/f.   Thats 8,200 3dmarks more.

check out this post from XS, then they say SLI scales better than CF, at least in that post, I beg to differ.  He barely picked up 4k points, if 4k.

this dudes run with single card

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3685207&postcount=2724

two cards

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3685164&postcount=2722


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2009)

He has the 2nd GTX285 into the x8 slot instead of running at x16/x16.  That a small thing, but really in any other program I would say the scaling is better.  06 is not the new nVidia cards domain.  That crown is completely on the heads of the G92s and 4800 series.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> He has the 2nd GTX285 into the x8 slot instead of running at x16/x16.  That a small thing, but really in any other program I would say the scaling is better.  06 is not the new nVidia cards domain.  That crown is completely on the heads of the G92s and 4800 series.



my 2nd slot is 8x too according to GPUz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

a little higher


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 3, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I put her at 850/2200/1150 and i had artifacts galore
> 
> I cant put the P2 any higher really because my Zalman lacks balls. Thats ok i have a True Black 120 and 2 Noctua fans comin that should really make me hit possible 4.0ghz.
> 
> Btw, only raised it up to 16837



You use RivaTuner to OC that card? If so, unlink the Shader and Core and take shader to 2041 instead of your 2200. Your card should do 2500 memory like mine, and your core should do 825+. 

That Quad of yours will help your score, and as soon as you get your TRUE installed you should be able to get more from it..I use a Xiggy HDT-1283 with 2 Scythe Kaze-Jyuni 110 cfm fans and my load temps are great. 

BTW; I get 17,300-ish Marks with my E8400 @ 4.5GHz and my GTX+ @ 850/2071/2600.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey jbunch, ya gonna add my latest run?



of course!

as soon as i get around to updating this thread...probably tomorrow sometime.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats 4 26k Chk Pat.

Where's your run jbunch!?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 3, 2009)

This is the absolute my system will tolerate on air... its a shame really I wish I could get to the wonderful 3.9Ghz but I cannot... anytime I push my FSB beyond 207 (stock 200) I BSOD in 3DMark06 at the CPU test.... and the same thing happens when I have a multi of 19... so I have to have a FSB of 205 or 206 and a multi of 18.5, this is my personal best but not where I was hoping to be at... my next attempt will be to push the NB up some... JBUNCH...our rigs are so similar no wonder our scores are so similar.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 3, 2009)

Hate to double post but oh well... I pushed my NB multi up from 11 to 12 and I got a 237 point increase to 20931... will push the NB and see if I can get this above 21K


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 3, 2009)

Got a little more out of her. Figure i might as well play before my new hardware comes in then im clueless as to how far i can push it.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 3, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Got a little more out of her. Figure i might as well play before my new hardware comes in then im clueless as to how far i can push it.



whats the new hardware?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well here is my highest so far, about a 1k increase by overclocking my CPU 300 MHz, unbelieveable how much these ati cards love CPU speed



Thats actually 2006 that loves the CPU speed not the card or games mainly but not exclusively because the res in 2006 is so low that all that graphics power cannot be utilised at 1280 with no AA/AF, in games especially at higher res you would see little or no difference, once the CPU was past that natural "bottlenecking" kind of speed.

However, I am envious of that CPU score!  Very nice


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 3, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Got a little more out of her. Figure i might as well play before my new hardware comes in then im clueless as to how far i can push it.



Only 200 Marks off my score..I noticed your clocks on that GTX too, far better. 

Getting rid of that GTX+ with the new hardware changes?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 3, 2009)

*Add Please*

Still got a lot of work to do...pushing for more! 

Rig:
E8400 @ 4.5GHz (500x9 @ 1.535v - still testing)
Mushkin 1150MHz @ 1250MHz 6-5-5-5-18-2T 2.3v (can do 5-5-5-15 - still testing)
9800GTX+ SC @ 848c|2067s|2560m

Score: 17,312 Marks


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 3, 2009)

DAmn you lol your pissin me off. Cant wait till i get my True and break 4.0ghz =D


----------



## DOM (Mar 3, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> DAmn you lol your pissin me off. Cant wait till i get my True and break 4.0ghz =D



run yours on XP


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2009)

Do voltmods on the card. I scored over 18k with a voltmodded 8800GT.


----------



## DOM (Mar 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Do voltmods on the card. I scored over 18k with a voltmodded 8800GT.



he wont get much on air lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> He has the 2nd GTX285 into the x8 slot instead of running at x16/x16.  That a small thing, but really in any other program I would say the scaling is better.  06 is not the new nVidia cards domain.  That crown is completely on the heads of the G92s and 4800 series.



Dunno about that, the 280 does not perform particularily well at 2006 but a good 260 beats a good 4870 in most cases in the bench, no doubt though the G92's do perform very well $ for $ in it.  By way of example, my HD4870x2 @ 840mhz only gets 2000 more points in the bench than my old single GTX260 (192) @ 790mhz with PC/system settings identical.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 7, 2009)

Im pretty dissapointed in my 4870. My 9800 is getting a better score for some reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Im pretty dissapointed in my 4870. My 9800 is getting a better score for some reason.



what are the scores for each card now?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 10, 2009)

Alright i JUST got my AM3 rig up. Barely been playing with it and this is my first 3dmark run.

Here ya go






AM3s run so much cooler than my 940.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! 1.5Volts! Man!! So what are you running it 24/7. What do your temps look like under load?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 10, 2009)

I just shot it to 1.5v to just bump multi up ad bench. By no means is it 24/7 or is this as high as i can go. 

Load temps are being reported in the high 30s. Not sure if thats right.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 10, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Load temps are being reported in the high 30s. Not sure if thats right.



It could be if you have some extreme cooling, or live near one of the Poles of the earth to make ambient extremely low... 

What are you using to monitor temps?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 10, 2009)

Coretemp and Everest. They both say the same thing.

Im using my Zalman 9700CNPS right now. Ambient temp in the room is 59F. Idk it could be right considering these things use such less power than the 940s. Im not sure though


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 10, 2009)

Well that is outstanding if accurate. Push it further!!


----------



## Binge (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm having problems with the 2nd graphics test.  If I increase the ram speed of my 295 then the 2nd test score shoots up.  If I lower the ram speed, all the other scores shoot up.  It's really troubling me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

damn binge, that score doesnt seem right, you should at least be somewhere by where I am with a single GTX 295.    Good score regardless, but should be higher IMO.


PP, thats a great score for an X3 bro, keep them coming


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 10, 2009)

I plan on ramping it up there if I can. Right now I'm more concernd with getting my ram up to 2ghz and getting my secret weapon running right


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I plan on ramping it up there if I can. Right now I'm more concernd with getting my ram up to 2ghz and getting my secret weapon running right



What is your secret weapon?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 11, 2009)

Youll find out soon enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Youll find out soon enough.



fucker!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Youll find out soon enough.





Chicken Patty said:


> fucker!!!



nanana naaa naa .. I think I know what it is!!! xD 


Guys you may see another couple benches coming from me again. Gettin some ram through a trade, just waiting on them. They are currently in the postal system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> nanana naaa naa .. I think I know what it is!!! xD
> 
> 
> Guys you may see another couple benches coming from me again. Gettin some ram through a trade, just waiting on them. They are currently in the postal system.



alright jr, looking forward to some results


----------



## Binge (Mar 11, 2009)

06 is what's wrong... If I turn vsync on then my frames don't drop below 60.  With vsync off then they sometimes get as low as 26.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 11, 2009)

Just made a quick run on everyday 24/7 settings with a little bump on vram. I was too lazy to flash my 2nd video card... and to oc my cpu... here it is anyway. I will give you a better score next time  
Gpuz is wrong... 790/1100 is the actual speed, 4200 mhz on the i7, "HT OFF"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2009)

wouldn't having the HT ON give a higher score because of the CPU test?


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wouldn't having the HT ON give a higher score because of the CPU test?



Yeah, wasnt feeling like rebooting...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

haunted, feel like rebooting now?  Trying to motivate you 

Cards were at 770/1000


----------



## JESTER (Mar 11, 2009)

this thread getting updated anymore??????????????


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey CP,  your rocking those cards. Nice Job!

I got 2-4850X2's comming we'll see how they run


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn binge, that score doesnt seem right, you should at least be somewhere by where I am with a single GTX 295.    Good score regardless, but should be higher IMO.
> 
> 
> PP, thats a great score for an X3 bro, keep them coming



I think the gtx295's are dogs for 06, I have runs of 23k for a single GTX280...


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 11, 2009)

*Add This*

i7 920 at 4.4ghz ht off, 2 hd4870 at 810/1110
Was getting weird results with ht on at 4285mhz anyway here it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hey CP,  your rocking those cards. Nice Job!
> 
> I got 2-4850X2's comming we'll see how they run



thanks dude, those 4850x2's should do great togethere.  Quad fire FTW 



SystemViper said:


> I think the gtx295's are dogs for 06, I have runs of 23k for a single GTX280...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, i havent seen many good results yet in 06, but they rock in vantage 



The Haunted said:


> i7 920 at 4.4ghz ht off, 2 hd4870 at 810/1110
> Was getting weird results with ht on at 4285mhz anyway here it is
> http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss126/the_haunted/allgunsblazing.jpg




Good run bro, I need to work on clocking my cards up that high.  HT makes up for a good amount though.  My cards are 40 MHz core each lower than yours, and Im about 100mhz lower in CPU speed, but you only manage to score about 100 points more.  If you can run with HT on at that speed, I would not be surprised to see 27k 

GOod work bro, work on getting a run with HT, should be a good score.  I'll work on clocking my cards higher


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 11, 2009)

Was getting 26k at 4295 with ht on, same gpu clocks...
Got the same cpu score as you but the graphics test results where the same as my previous 25369 marks run...> 790/1100, its a mystery.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> Was getting 26k at 4295 with ht on, same gpu clocks...
> Got the same cpu score as you but the graphics test results where the same as my previous 25369 marks run...> 790/1100, its a mystery.



   weird.  I'll have to try HT off see if I get anything weird going on.  Only tried with HT on.  Maybe I'll be able to help if I get some sort of similar behavior.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 13, 2009)

The general consensus in the community is that 06 works better with HT off. I don't think 06 can take advantage of all 8 threads.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 13, 2009)

Ht on gave better cpu score but a weaker graphics score. In my experience.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The general consensus in the community is that 06 works better with HT off. I don't think 06 can take advantage of all 8 threads.



my score drops about 500-600 points with HT off.  HT on is a better run for me.  Weird, but true.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 13, 2009)

New score for me.

*23,444 3dMark06 benchmarks.* 






3Dmark06  Verification:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10310077








Link for CPU-Z Validation: 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526008



GPUZ

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7732e/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

thats a great score for c/f 4850's


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats a great score for c/f 4850's







Thanks.

It can play most games.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It can play most games.



im sure it can play any game.  My dual 4870's max out anything, im sure your not far behind.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 13, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It can play most games.




I would think youcan play all games, just not makex out, some great runs's there, keep them comming


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 13, 2009)

I only get 20k. Meh


----------



## renozi (Mar 13, 2009)

parting gift for my GX2, breaking 18k (because I ordered a GTX 295)
CPU OCed to 3.8GHz (speedstep is on)


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

That Q6600 is gonna bottleneck the crap outa the 295.


----------



## renozi (Mar 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> That Q6600 is gonna bottleneck the crap outa the 295.



Not that bad at 3.6GHz or higher
http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=807&p=3
I mean sure I can overclock to 4GHz for the extra 5fps @1920x1200 what I play at...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

3.1 GHz Phenom II and default 4850


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

*Add This*

I can finally be in the 20k club... lol






Finally beat that beast!


----------



## technicks (Mar 22, 2009)

ADD THIS

Stock cpu an gpu.


----------



## DOM (Mar 22, 2009)

nice stock score technicks

cold isnt that kind of low for SLI ?? a single 280 should get 20k+ with lol more oc


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> nice stock score technicks
> 
> cold isnt that kind of low for SLI ?? a single 280 should get 20k+ with lol more oc



I find that Sli or a Nvidia x2 card scale like crap in 06, i was suprised that i was getting better scores with a single gtx280 then with my gtx295, but that's the way the bench bumbles


----------



## DOM (Mar 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I find that Sli or a Nvidia x2 card scale like crap in 06, i was suprised that i was getting better scores with a single gtx280 then with my gtx295, but that's the way the bench bumbles


well that just sucks lol so when you going to fire up that phase i been bored waiting for mine


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> well that just sucks lol so when you going to fire up that phase i been bored waiting for mine




prob in a week or so, work is still a killer and i am stull running my IGlOO...


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea i only get 17k with a single 280 and my triple core. What are good OCs on a 280?


----------



## technicks (Mar 23, 2009)

ADD THIS

Update with cpu at 3Ghz and gpu stock.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea i only get 17k with a single 280 and my triple core. What are good OCs on a 280?



My highest oc on the both cards are 756/1512/1377 with the volts at 1.2v... but, together it's 702/1511/1300.. As long as you can keep good temps the 756 will hold.. They both had 756 runs with the stock cooler also.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> My highest oc on the both cards are 756/1512/1377 with the volts at 1.2v... but, together it's 702/1511/1300.. As long as you can keep good temps the 756 will hold.. They both had 756 runs with the stock cooler also.



Yo CS that's interesting with my 280sc's that was my peak without raising any volts but keeping the card pretty cool in the IGLOO, it was 756 and no more, a few times i got a little higher but I had to change the other setting to much to get any gains..

I have 2 ssc;s to try and a ftw that susposed to do 810, so it will be interesting to see if i can get them to go higher then the 756 wall....

Still I love the 280 it's a monster, I'd like to get the 285's but the one i want is over 400, the FTW, and at that price i'd get the 295...
So i'll wait for the price to drop.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yo CS that's interesting with my 280sc's that was my peak without raising any volts but keeping the card pretty cool in the IGLOO, it was 756 and no more, a few times i got a little higher but I had to change the other setting to much to get any gains..
> 
> I have 2 ssc;s to try and a ftw that susposed to do 810, so it will be interesting to see if i can get them to go higher then the 756 wall....
> 
> ...




I have been able to do the 756 without the volt change also, but for some reason, the first card now has to have that in order to not artifact. I'm thinkin of next pay sending it in for rma and such. I've had it since they came out, so need to have a tune-up!  

What makes me so much in love with these two cards, is the fact that they are about 600 units apart. So, they both can do the same, and even benched the same score one right after another.. That's the only reason I haven't thought of getting a Gtx 295, and going with a board that can get me above the 470 bubble that the 780i FTW boards have... 

Man, with your Igloo... I can't see that not hitting around 810.. I've even thought of going water with these cards, just gotta get that case first, and see what I can do. I love my Cosmos case, but it's just not going to be loving to me anymore! The dang Corsair PSU makes this case look like a baby sized one! 

Yeah, it's been a thought of myself to go and see about the Gtx 285s... I was the type that spent the 600 bucks for the SSC version of the 9800gx2.. But since I did the step-up, and got this Vanilla 280... I can see grabbing one of those.. Even if the higher ones are suppose to have the better chips for clocking.. I did just so little of a oc to the Gx2, and got the same place that vanilla's where getting.. So, I was left to believe, this is me thinking it no one else, that after the G92 cores... It's just a flashed bios... But, then again, I think of crazier things! lol


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's my go at it.
I just V-moded my 8800gt, im trying to stabilise at 800Core but I have to give it to much Voltage (1.38V) and I dont want to fry my card yet.

* 14254 8800gt 775-1775-900 (1.27V)  720B.E @ 3.8GHZ (x4cores)*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

I have my 1k pot sitting in front of me to voltmod my 9800GT(same as 8800GT) but i can't find my damn DMM so im not going it yet don't want to give too much voltage


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 23, 2009)

I got the 280 up to 756/1500/1337.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

Swweeet PP.! now time to bench it to death! lol


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 23, 2009)

technicks said:


> ADD THIS
> 
> Update with cpu at 3Ghz and gpu stock.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090322/Capture031.jpg


Nice technicks


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Swweeet PP.! now time to bench it to death! lol



Only get 17109. Gonna wait to post any screenies till im satisfied with my score and its running on the new board and quad. AM3 and SLI support? FTW


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Only get 17109. Gonna wait to post any screenies till im satisfied with my score and its running on the new board and quad. AM3 and SLI support? FTW



All good man, all good! I trust a person on what they say till I see some fault in character.. So I can't wait till I can see those screens! I just am a Cablasian... Picture whor3 due to my Asian side.. lol... 

Can't wait to see the AM3 and Sli going! That's going to be sweet!!! I'm finally going to make a budget Amd/Ati rig. Give it to my uncle, after I clock it to hell and back!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 23, 2009)

Im not a big fan of ATI or Crossfire anymore. Thats why i went the 280 route.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Add me*






Have the GX2 at stock right now. Give me time to reformat and I'll be back again.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have my 1k pot sitting in front of me to voltmod my 9800GT(same as 8800GT) but i can't find my damn DMM so im not going it yet don't want to give too much voltage



Hurry up and do it, I want see how your card reacts to it.
For sure though, A DMM is a must have with V-mods.

I have a 1K on also,  But I think I have to do the GPU overcurrent mod. Cuz anything above 1.35V for longer than a minute, and my get Blackout.

@OZZMANFloyd, is that Quad SLI?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

its kinda  bad that i have 2 DMMs and can't find them 

btw here is the 1k


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its kinda  bad that i have 2 DMMs and can't find them
> 
> btw here is the 1k http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/0323091831a.jpg



LOL, I got the same exact one

It took like 8 turns just to get the voltage moving, but once it goes it climbs fast.
I'll take pics of it in a few.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> LOL, I got the same exact one
> 
> It took like 8 turns just to get the voltage moving, but once it goes it climbs fast.
> I'll take pics of it in a few.



thanks  Looks like i got the right one then. I still am not going to try it tho till i find one of my DMMs


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  Looks like i got the right one then. I still am not going to try it tho till i find one of my DMMs



Thats a good idea.

I originally bought a 10K pot, and had it all soldered. But that didnt even do anything, It maxed out at 1.16V


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats a good idea.
> 
> I originally bought a 10K pot, and had it all soldered. But that didnt even do anything, It maxed out at 1.16V



isn't that like .01v over?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> isn't that like .01v over?



Yeah

But I switched it for the 1K POT, and i'm sitting at 1.28-9 (2D) and 1.34v (3d).

 I have to do the GPU Blackout mod though, cuz if I sit at anything over 1.35V for longer than a minute and Blackout. With 1.4V sudden Blackout

I just wanna sit at 850Core and i'll be golden


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 23, 2009)

> @OZZMANFloyd, is that Quad SLI?


Cant be, AMD chipset.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its kinda  bad that i have 2 DMMs and can't find them
> 
> btw here is the 1k http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/0323091831a.jpg



Before you solder it on, be sure to test the screw, make sure it stops on both ends.

I had a few from RS myself recently that were bad out of the bag.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Im not a big fan of ATI or Crossfire anymore. Thats why i went the 280 route.



I was with the everything between 1600-3xxx series cards of ATI.. But with the happenings of what ATI did at the beginning of the 4xxx series, I just couldn't get myself to buy one.. So, this is for my uncle.. 

If the 5xxx series of ATi cards are good, In my thoughts of good, then I'll try again... Right now, I'm using Nvidia.. Not a fan boy, just like how they are right now..


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Before you solder it on, be sure to test the screw, make sure it stops on both ends.
> 
> I had a few from RS myself recently that were bad out of the bag.



Yup this is true, also follow the guide closely and you will succed.

Here's a pic of it on my V-Modded 8800gt

Excuse the mess I had to drop a couple fans on the card to keep it cool


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I was with the everything between 1600-3xxx series cards of ATI.. But with the happenings of what ATI did at the beginning of the 4xxx series, I just couldn't get myself to buy one.. So, this is for my uncle..
> 
> If the 5xxx series of ATi cards are good, In my thoughts of good, then I'll try again... Right now, I'm using Nvidia.. Not a fan boy, just like how they are right now..




2 HD4850s can be had for a decent price price and perform very well well.


The scores in the front of this thread need to be updated.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> 2 HD4850s can be had for a decent price price and perform very well well.
> 
> 
> The scores in the front of this thread need to be updated.



But, I just said I don't care for the 4xxx series...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have my 1k pot sitting in front of me to voltmod my 9800GT(same as 8800GT) but i can't find my damn DMM so im not going it yet don't want to give too much voltage



If you set the resistance all the way up, it doesn't change the voltage.

Here's some info on my old 8800GT vmodded setup. Check out that load voltage. lol. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60445


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

good run Ozz!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Cant be, AMD chipset.



PP is right, it's just a single GX2, I just have both cores on my GPU-Z. But it is an NF chipset though 



Chicken Patty said:


> good run Ozz!



Thanks man. I'll post again later when I reinstall my OS.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 24, 2009)

New PR for my machine.

*23,462*
2 HD4850s in Xfire with Q9550 CPU.







Link to ORB validation with more details of build(same as in my sig):

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10427141

GPU-Z Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a8cm6/

CPU-Z Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533487


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking at that list makes me realise, my "lowly" HD3870 really isn't too far off the pace hitting 12.4k, thats extra 6k 3dm06 measures with newer cards is equal to what? 20FPS? Noticable, but not earth-shattering.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 24, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Looking at that list makes me realise, my "lowly" HD3870 really isn't too far off the pace hitting 12.4k, thats extra 6k 3dm06 measures with newer cards is equal to what? 20FPS? Noticable, but not earth-shattering.



Lol yes, but in COD 5, the difference between 10fps and 30fps is the difference between playing the game and just staring at the box wondering what it would be like to play it


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I have upgraded my system to P45, well in my sig, and right now at 4.5GHz I am only scoring 22,100...I figured it would be a much, much bigger gain from 4.2Ghz. I don't think I am quite there yet and still have a lot of tweeking to do. I know it took me a good amount of tweeking bios settings with my P35 to hit 22,000 for 24/7. 

I am very impressed with this motherboard. It literally did 500FSB right outa the box. Once I added my watercooling to it 525FSB came pretty easily, minor voltage increase to 1.38v. However I wasnt comfortable running 525x9 because to run at 4.5Ghz I need 1.46Volts. So I can only imagine 1.55volts at that level. If not more. Will post screen shots after work...

I don't think this board is effecient with memory as my DFI P35 was, then again I have a lot timings left to play with that are sitting on auto...


----------



## technicks (Mar 24, 2009)

ADD THIS


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 24, 2009)

Add this . . .


----------



## MRCL (Mar 24, 2009)

Add this:

Alrighty, thats my score so far, fiddling around with my new E8400 @ 4050MHz. Planning on pushing it higher


----------



## technicks (Mar 24, 2009)

ADD THIS

Well this is with everything on auto in the bios, except ram timings and voltage.
I am impressed with this board and this cpu so far. Come on man. 3.6Ghz on 1.29v.

Now i am on water the nb temp dropped 30C It was 60C+ and now it's 32C idle.
And now see if it will get me up to 500 FSB!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 24, 2009)

MRCl use GPU-Z 3.2 to accurately detect your clocks. You should be able to get 20k outa that rig easy.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 24, 2009)

technicks said:


> Well this is with everything on auto in the bios, except ram timings and voltage.
> I am impressed with this board so far.



Indeed, that board is amazing.



PP Mguire said:


> MRCl use GPU-Z 3.2 to accurately detect your clocks. You should be able to get 20k outa that rig easy.



Will do. Yeah that score so far was relatively quickly done. I don't quite know the limits of this board/RAM/CPU configuration and its details... may take a while. But for now this constellation runs rock stable


----------



## technicks (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you flash it with Rampage bios?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 24, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well I have upgraded my system to P45, well in my sig, and right now at 4.5GHz I am only scoring 22,100...I figured it would be a much, much bigger gain from 4.2Ghz. I don't think I am quite there yet and still have a lot of tweeking to do. I know it took me a good amount of tweeking bios settings with my P35 to hit 22,000 for 24/7.
> 
> I am very impressed with this motherboard. It literally did 500FSB right outa the box. Once I added my watercooling to it 525FSB came pretty easily, minor voltage increase to 1.38v. However I wasnt comfortable running 525x9 because to run at 4.5Ghz I need 1.46Volts. So I can only imagine 1.55volts at that level. If not more. Will post screen shots after work...
> 
> I don't think this board is effecient with memory as my DFI P35 was, then again I have a lot timings left to play with that are sitting on auto...



Congrats!    and welcome to the over 500mhz FSB with a quad club!


----------



## MRCL (Mar 24, 2009)

technicks said:


> Did you flash it with Rampage bios?



No. Should I? Whats the advantage if I do?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 25, 2009)

That is really good considering you dont have your cpu OCed that high. I just got 17.5 with my 940 at 3.7 and my 280 not overclocked. woot


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2009)

MRCL said:


> No. Should I? Whats the advantage if I do?



Better options for really pushing the system to the limits. Especially in the ram department.


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice Score Technicks, I have to say if you have crossfire you blow things a way nice to see your score's like that


----------



## MRCL (Mar 25, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> That is really good considering you dont have your cpu OCed that high. I just got 17.5 with my 940 at 3.7 and my 280 not overclocked. woot



Thanks thanks!



Wile E said:


> Better options for really pushing the system to the limits. Especially in the ram department.




Okay, I'll give it a shot tonight.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Add this . . .
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/msliye.png



I just saw this and it pisses me off. Your getting a higher score than me and i have a 280 overclocked.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 26, 2009)

Well i got tired of tweaking. I have a major headache and cant tweak anymore.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Pretty good PP! I've found to never tweak on an empty stomach, tired, and in pain! You can flop some sh1t up!!

But, I'm happy to see those clocks man~


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Pretty good PP! I've found to never tweak on an empty stomach, tired, and in pain! You can flop some sh1t up!!
> 
> But, I'm happy to see those clocks man~



Hmmm, I'm always tweaking in at least 2 of those 3 conditions. Maybe that's why my computer room has seen so much smoke? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, I'm always tweaking in at least 2 of those 3 conditions. Maybe that's why my computer room has seen so much smoke? lol



Lol.. I've learned from doing those myself! I haven't seen the smoke, but seen the killing! lol..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 26, 2009)

*Please Add This*







Liking this new motherboard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

PP almost 19k dude


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, I'm always tweaking in at least 2 of those 3 conditions. Maybe that's why my computer room has seen so much smoke? lol



My computer room has lots of smoke too, especially when I'm playing CoD4..


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Add me*


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> PP almost 19k dude


Yea but i dont think ill get there sadly.......till my other 280 comes in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont get why these Phenom IIs are hardly able to go over 5k CPU points at 3.6-4 GHz, and my 9950 did 4998 at 3.35 GHz????????  Yet does not compare to the Phenom II?  Any thoughts?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont get why these Phenom IIs are hardly able to go over 5k CPU points at 3.6-4 GHz, and my 9950 did 4998 at 3.35 GHz????????  Yet does not compare to the Phenom II?  Any thoughts?



Because futuremark is biased to intel. Same reason a e2200 can get a higher cpu score than a 9850.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Because futuremark is biased to intel. Same reason a e2200 can get a higher cpu score than a 9850.



No it's not. Intel just does those types of calculations better than AMD. It's not coded with cpu bias in mind.

EDIT: To put it into perspective, this app was developed in the P4 and PD vs A64 and X2 era. Guess which cpu reigned supreme then?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 26, 2009)

More calculations per clock cycle. Futuremark goes by numbers and Intel spits them out faster. Unfortunately my water setup is STILL only half finished so no 4ghz for me.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> To put it into perspective, this app was developed in the P4 and PD vs A64 and X2 era. Guess which cpu reigned supreme then?



Good point. I stand corrected.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 26, 2009)

I figured out why my machine has hit a "wall".

My machine is doing a little over 800 watts and my PSU (corsair) is only rated for 650W.  

If I had 1000watt PSU I think I could hit 25,000 benchmarks with my machine.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol yes, but in COD 5, the difference between 10fps and 30fps is the difference between playing the game and just staring at the box wondering what it would be like to play it



Screw COD5, Warhead is much more intensive and I can play that fine pretty much maxxed out with one of my 3870s never mind both of them  Oh and looking through that list, I noticed I have THE highest scoring X1950Pro, shouldn't there be some big red text next to my name or something saying awesome tweaking or something like that?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 26, 2009)

> I dont get why these Phenom IIs are hardly able to go over 5k CPU points at 3.6-4 GHz, and my 9950 did 4998 at 3.35 GHz???????? Yet does not compare to the Phenom II? Any thoughts?





OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Because futuremark is biased to intel. Same reason a e2200 can get a higher cpu score than a 9850.



Umm I dunno about you but on zemzimzaliben's screen shot I see the fatest system as a phenom 2 rig and it has a cpu score of 8k at 4.6GHZ, I'm seriously doubting that the phenom 2 goes from a 5k cpu score at 4GHZ to a 8k score at 4.6GHZ. Probabally something up with your settings, memory issue, voltage setting, mobo difference, something isn't meshing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Screw COD5, Warhead is much more intensive and I can play that fine pretty much maxxed out with one of my 3870s never mind both of them  Oh and looking through that list, I noticed I have THE highest scoring X1950Pro, shouldn't there be some big red text next to my name or something saying awesome tweaking or something like that?



No.... and I would hope so at that res


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 26, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Liking this new motherboard.




Bloody lovely!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Tatty! I have now lowered the Voltage down to 1.38v and it lowered my temps a lot from 1.42v. Same OC, just increased Reference votlages and lowered Main Volts. Still more tweeking to do I think I can tighten my ram up a lot more on timings. OR continue to try and lower volts so I can get my gtx280 back up to 783/1566/2754 can't seem to hit that with the extra heat from the NB and CPU added to the loop.

I also did boot into windows at 4.6Ghz at 511x9, which I may try benching tonight depending on volts required. This is the first board I can recommend in years that isn't a DFI. Pretty excited about the score, puts me in the top 3 on Nvidia single cards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 26, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Thanks Tatty! I have now lowered the Voltage down to 1.38v and it lowered my temps a lot from 1.42v. Same OC, just increased Reference votlages and lowered Main Volts. Still more tweeking to do I think I can tighten my ram up a lot more on timings. OR continue to try and lower volts so I can get my gtx280 back up to 783/1566/2754 can't seem to hit that with the extra heat from the NB and CPU added to the loop.
> 
> I also did boot into windows at 4.6Ghz at 511x9, which I may try benching tonight depending on volts required. This is the first board I can recommend in years that isn't a DFI. Pretty excited about the score, puts me in the top 3 on Nvidia single cards.



Yep, you are noticing exactly the same as me..... as soon as you tip over the 1.4v mark, those temps start to rocket....... I am going to re-build this weekend with the Coolermaster HAF and the high powereed fans, hopefully that will allow me to bench at 4.5gig at this time of year within temp limits..... damn this HAF is a seriously BIGGGGGG case


----------



## trt740 (Mar 26, 2009)

*First attempt with I7 system and 55 nm XFX 216 core against a Phenom II and a 285*

all back ground programs are open and running and my cpu is at a 24/7 stable clock as is my video card.






and here was my first attempt with a AMD phenom II  DDr2 system and a 285gtx , it appears the I7 score difference is  mostly CPU and the phenom seems to not bottle neck the frame rates at all, making the cpu score for games irrelevant. I expected there to be a giant difference and there isn't and I realize a 285 and 260 are not the same video cards but at these speeds they perform very similar, so this is a good comparison.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> No.... and I would hope so at that res



What res? I can play 1600*1200 medium settings like reviewers like and get very similar FPS. I don't call that bad.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> What res? I can play 1600*1200 medium settings like reviewers like and get very similar FPS. I don't call that bad.



If it isn't high settings, it isn't worth playing.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2009)

*post this*


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 27, 2009)

sweet ness with the gtx260...... nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

good run trt   Hows the board working out for ya?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 28, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## JC316 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Add This*

HD3870x2 Stock
E5200 @3.75GHZ


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good run trt   Hows the board working out for ya?



I like this board but am never satisfied. I now think it's my chip holding me back.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 28, 2009)

thats usually the limiting factor, the cpu (i7)


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> thats usually the limiting factor, the cpu (i7)



new bios from EVGA is helping my overclocking a bunch.


----------



## technicks (Mar 28, 2009)

ADD THIS

I swear i'm gonna hit 18000 tonight.
470 FSB is the max the board will boot atm. Have to do some more fiddling in the bios. 

I'm on 1.29v for the cpu atm. What the max voltage for a 45nm?
Also i'm on 1.62 for the nb. Kinda high but the temps stay great with the Swiftech block.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

dude you're so close.  Push the CPU a bit more.  Im sure you can do 1.3-1.35v safely on that CPU.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

My CPU only got up to 22c at those voltages lol


----------



## raptori (Mar 30, 2009)

does the score table still get updating??


----------



## JESTER (Apr 1, 2009)

hasnt been updated in a long time sad really


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe we should start  a new thread..... any volunteers?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 2, 2009)

last time this happened JBUnch inherited this thread from Alcpone. There has to be a easier way then making the Thread Owner page through every page. Plus people, such as myself, are so excited when they get another 1000 points they post so then you have all these little bumps in speed from various users to post.

So what if there was less human interaction involved? Say a Form with all data points and a screen shot for proof that is submitted by the user which is then emailed to the thread owner. Then its just a matter of copy and paste text into a table layout vs having to look at each image and record values by hand?

Oh! And 1,2,3..Not it!


----------



## road-runner (Apr 9, 2009)

I do not have a SS but have a link to the ORB. 30878


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

road-runner said:


> I do not have a SS but have a link to the ORB. 30878


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

*Add This*

I have been tweeking my 3Dmark06 for the last few days, plus the temp is a sweet 0c, so i poped in the "DO" and got a few more GHZ for the IGLOO's last blast.......


Wahooooooooooo 


Just did it with 
(2) gtx295's @ 717/1546/1202
i7 920 @ 4.620 Ghz "DO"
Gig UD4P Bios F7e


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

Been a while since I ran a 3dm06 and I must say I am thoroughly impressed by the 185.68 betas.






These are my 24/7 daily settings.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Been a while since I ran a 3dm06 and I must say I am thoroughly impressed by the 185.68 betas.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/Capture043483.jpg
> 
> These are my 24/7 daily settings.



I wasn't impressed with the latest release New in Release (182.50) for Vista 64 
So it's good to hear you say you like them. I rolled back to 
182.08 release because the latest one killed my NV voltage soft mod.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

Yikes!!!

Yah but im running single GTS, no soft mods available (unfortunately )

Oh also for sh**s and giggles. I just finished up a 1080p run...






Not too too shabby.

FYI: Thats about the same score I was getting with the 3870+P35+e5200.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 3dsage (Apr 10, 2009)

8800GT V-Modded// Xtreme G's 184.47, teh scores not bad considering i'm running a 5400X2 @ 3.2GHZ which is a nasty bottleneck. 

850 core-2200 mem-2105 shader


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Add This*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mw5ag/





[/url][/IMG]
2 ASUS EAH4830 Crossfire(OC@700/1100)


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 11, 2009)

road-runner said:


> I do not have a SS but have a link to the ORB. 30878





Sweet.

HD4800 series loves fast CPUs.


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2009)

ADD THIS:


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2009)

ADD THIS:

Another update.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

UPDATE!






Update the scores please


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice score Kyle   You burnt out that 260? .... she will do more than that!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder what I will score with my 4850. I'm guessing above 20k right?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score Kyle   You burnt out that 260? .... she will do more than that!



Those clocks got me higher scores than the clocks you suggested! 

Ill be having another crack soon


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Those clocks got me higher scores than the clocks you suggested!
> 
> Ill be having another crack soon



Never.... I got 22,040 with that card!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I wonder what I will score with my 4850. I'm guessing above 20k right?



I am guessing you mean the 4890?  naaaa with your CPU you will be lucky to hit 18500


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

4850X2 my bad
I almost hit 10k in vantage with a 4870.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 4850X2 my bad
> I almost hit 10k in vantage with a 4870.



Well I got 23,500 with 2 1GB Palit HD4850 Sonics @ 750mhz with a quad at 4.4gig if thats an indication.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 4850X2 my bad
> I almost hit 10k in vantage with a 4870.



Probably. I was cranking out 16K with my 3870x2 and I am getting 12K with my 4850.


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2009)

I cant get Vantage to run The key they send me is not working.
I tried about 10 times then i gave up.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

hmm, Id like to hit 20K but thats a big ask. We'll see.


----------



## Polarman (Apr 19, 2009)

I got a bump close to 1000 points with my new 4890 vs my 4870. Now at ~15400.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I got a bump close to 1000 points with my new 4890 vs my 4870. Now at ~15400.



have you seen any difference with 3dmark 06??


----------



## Polarman (Apr 19, 2009)

I was talking about 06. Close to the same thing using Vantage too (10200 from 9300).


----------



## elite.ire (Apr 19, 2009)

got mine 





Q6600 @ 3.6GHz (8X 450) and Leadtek 9800GX2 @ 760/1900/1100 score : 18534


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I was talking about 06. Close to the same thing using Vantage too (10200 from 9300).



its not that big of a jump IMO, have you tried overclocking the card at all?


----------



## computertechy (Apr 20, 2009)

*add this*

I WILL HIT 21k!!

my dodgy logitech software in the task bar LMAO

must of slowed me down!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

Download AMD Fusion, you will get an extra 200-500 points


----------



## computertechy (Apr 20, 2009)

ahhh i didnt think of that!

hmm with lots more tweaking i could probaly hit 22k then 

cheers shadow!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> 8800GT V-Modded// Xtreme G's 184.47, teh scores not bad considering i'm running a 5400X2 @ 3.2GHZ which is a nasty bottleneck.
> 
> 850 core-2200 mem-2105 shader
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/11449.jpg



check this out bro


----------



## computertechy (Apr 20, 2009)

nice run POS!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2009)

computertechy said:


> nice run POS!



thanks  (if your not being a smart ass)
I personal think its good for my setup. Its higher then i have got before


----------



## computertechy (Apr 20, 2009)

no mate im not like that

i remember when i had the 4800x2 overclocked to your speed and i didnt get that much


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2009)

computertechy said:


> no mate im not like that
> 
> i remember when i had the 4800x2 overclocked to your speed and i didnt get that much



thanks 
tweaked ram thats the only thing i can think of. and no i *don't* have things disabled for that run using "msconfig" everything running in the background like everyday. BTW i killed  my 4850e today going for 3.6ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> check this out bro
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/OC.jpg



Was that on XP? I should be getting a little higher esp since my gpus a little higher.
And wat ram tweaks did you do man? Let me in..


Check this out, this is what I scored with my 720BE (x4) @ 3.8ghz.
Only difference is that my gpu is crazy overclocked, I have the ram V-moded now as well.

8800GT @ 870 - 2160 - 2300(Ram) Temps never go above 48C (H20) 
PI 9950B.E @ 3.2GHZ


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey assassin, you like my score? I know you were asking about it earlier


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Was that on XP? I should be getting a little higher esp since my gpus a little higher.
> And wat ram tweaks did you do man? Let me in..
> 
> 
> ...



I tweaked EVERYTHING i spent hours tweaking everything and benching.
Tweak a timing--->run everest benchmark---->run Super PI 1m--->tweak again--->repeat
yup on xP


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey assassin, you like my score? I know you were asking about it earlier



That PII is holding ya back!  I got 23,000 with a Yorkfield with two 4850's..... seriously though, nice score for a Tri core even if you have enabled the fourth at that speed.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't unlock it. It does unlock but it's 100% unstable and bsods after a few minutes in windows. And it's not holding me back since at my res games aren't that dependent on CPU's. I don't really spend money to up my scores, just for a smoother game experience.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I can't unlock it. It does unlock but it's 100% unstable and bsods after a few minutes in windows. And it's not holding me back since at my res games aren't that dependent on CPU's. I don't really spend money to up my scores, just for a smoother game experience.



Is the BSOD with 4 cores at stock speeds? and have you tried at stock with more volts for that extra core?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

Tried all sorts of voltage..


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey assassin, you like my score? I know you were asking about it earlier



Sorry took so long to respond 

Its real Nice
When you going to upgrade to a PHII 955?
it would be a nice upgrade for you


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm waiting for the FX's


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's my results with a completely stock clocked 4870x2. Trying to figure out flashing to get over 800/1000 on it, but if I don't will just set it to max CCC clocks and hope it cracks 20k. Getting so close!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

that seems a little low

Have you tried editing a Saved profile?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats low? Remember I'm only running a tricore here, I don't think anyone has posted a 20k screen with one of these yet.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats low? Remember I'm only running a tricore here, I don't think anyone has posted a 20k screen with one of these yet.



Thats why should of looked at the cpu
Editing xml 
will get you closer to the 20K
have you closed everything you dont need?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't understand? That CPU score is really good for a tri-core. About editing the xml. is this a reference to Fusion, if so I just started using it yesterday. I did have everything closed that I could though. Was down to 31 processes.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't understand? That CPU score is really good for a tri-core. About editing the xml. is this a reference to Fusion, if so I just started using it yesterday. I did have everything closed that I could though. Was down to 31 processes.



no no for your 4870x2

http://www.driverheaven.net/ati-gra...emperature-control-overclocking-profiles.html


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Here's my results with a completely stock clocked 4870x2. Trying to figure out flashing to get over 800/1000 on it, but if I don't will just set it to max CCC clocks and hope it cracks 20k. Getting so close!
> 
> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/1651014/img/Computer/3D06---19.7k.png



TBH, I wouldnt bother flashing, mine will do 840mhz without a flash but the difference in 2006 between 750 and 840 is 200 odd points and in COD WaW on 19xx res its 3FPS.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 29, 2009)

*Add This*

Add this>>>Just got my new quad up to 4Ghz and thought id do a run!!


----------



## mav2000 (May 1, 2009)

my score as of now....some more work needed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

good run mav, not bad for 3.5 GHz and a single 4850


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2009)

I'll be benching a i7 and 9600GT, I'm shooting for 14k!   We'll see tonight!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 2, 2009)

You can do I mlee!
you should get a gtx 285 or something to match that i7 setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> You can do I mlee!
> you should get a gtx 285 or something to match that i7 setup


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2009)

Later this fall, I'll have SLI 275's!!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I'll be benching a i7 and 9600GT, I'm shooting for 14k!   We'll see tonight!



Close enough:


----------



## SonDa5 (May 4, 2009)

BAM.

Here it is.



20,332 3dMark06 benchamarks with a single HD4890.





Strange that Futuremark recognizes it as a "Generic VGA" 


No volt mods or pencil mods. Only used CCC overdrive.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Close enough




That is a fantastic score on your i7. With a single HD4890 and your skills you would probably be around 22,000.


----------



## mlee49 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, but I'm going to save for dual 275's later this fall.  Hopefully for $500 worth of gpu's I'll kill 3D06/Vantage.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 4, 2009)

HD4890 by itself rocks for 3dmark06. Scored over 20,000 with single HD4890 in my RIG.

Add a HD4850 in Xfire and everything goes south. 







Off to play some UT3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2009)

over 20k with one 4900???


----------



## Altered (May 4, 2009)

*Add This*

_ASUS EAH4870 DK TOP 
860Core/980Memory 
E6750 @ 3600MHz_


----------



## SonDa5 (May 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> over 20k with one 4900???



Yes. I posted an image of the score a page back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Yes. I posted an image of the score a page back.



thats nuts dude, I saw it, I just didnt believe it   Really nice bro


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> over 20k with one 4900???



They are similar in performance to the GTX275, I manage 22,500 with one 275 (in XP), thinking of adding a second now to see what they can do


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> They are similar in performance to the GTX275, I manage 22,500 with one 275 (in XP), thinking of adding a second now to see what they can do



I can match and surpass that with my 260gtx as well


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Should I attempt to hit 20k? My previous best with aggressive GPU overclocking was 19.2k or something (see specs), wondering if I can get another 700 odd points out of my GTX . . .


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I can match and surpass that with my 260gtx as well



Yup but the i7 was only at 3.6gig   Just installed Windows 7, will see what she can do with the 920 at 4.1gig


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Should I attempt to hit 20k? My previous best with aggressive GPU overclocking was 19.2k or something (see specs), wondering if I can get another 700 odd points out of my GTX . . .



22,040, was mine with that card, you know you want it!  Secret is, shaders play little in 2006 compared to the Core, drop the shaders right down which may give you the 800 on the core.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 22,040, was mine with that card, you know you want it!



You also had the Q9550 (?) . . . Im thinking 4.1Ghz with some even more aggressive GPU overclocking may yield me around 19,500 . . .


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> You also had the Q9550 (?) . . . Im thinking 4.1Ghz with some even more aggressive GPU overclocking may yield me around 19,500 . . .



Q9650 @ 4.410mhz  see my edit above.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 22,040, was mine with that card, you know you want it!



I'm looking at these cards the msi has beefed up cooling and massively improved electronics, but less shaders

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127433

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130476


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Hmm, ill have a poke now, stability test with OCCT and get back to you lot later


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I'm looking at these cards the msi has beefed up cooling and massively improved electronics, but less shaders
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127433
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130476



Personally, if I was going for a GTX260 I will still opt for the 192SP version over the 216, just because if you get a good one (MSI, Gainward, Palit) they will overclock much better than "most" 216's and if you can acheive at least 30mhz more on the core you have made up for the shader count, just a personal thing.  My GTX280 was not as quick on max overclock as my Gainward 192SP GTX260 (now Kyle's) at least synthetically in Vantage and 2006.

As for the MSi the cooler looks nice, not dis-similar to my Palit 275's.........


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

tatty - what overclock did you apply to this 260 to achieve 22k?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> tatty - what overclock did you apply to this 260 to achieve 22k?



At work now so have not got the 2006 screenie, I think it might have been 795 or 800 on the core, 1625 on shaders, I can dig out the screenie for you tonight or you can have a dig in this thread at around September/October of last year.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> At work now so have not got the 2006 screenie, I think it might have been 795 or 800 on the core, 1625 on shaders, I can dig out the screenie for you tonight or you can have a dig in this thread at around September/October of last year.



Please do, Im desperate to try and find the sweetspot once and for all of this card.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Please do, Im desperate to try and find the sweetspot once and for all of this card.



I didn't spend much time with the HD4890. I think that in time people will find the HD4890 sweet spot and I wouldn't be surprised if people were scoring 24,000 in 3dmark06 with a single HD4890.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 6, 2009)

Have HD4770 in Xfire now. Ran a low clock 3dMark06 run and scored almost 21,000. Better than the single HD4890  with a much higher OC.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> I didn't spend much time with the HD4890. I think that in time people will find the HD4890 sweet spot and I wouldn't be surprised if people were scoring 24,000 in 3dmark06 with a single HD4890.



Naaaaa, thats better than some HD4870x2's, it aint gonna happen unless you have a quadcore running at 5gig behind it.


----------



## mlee49 (May 6, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Have HD4770 in Xfire now. Ran a low clock 3dMark06 run and scored almost 21,000. Better than the single HD4890  with a much higher OC.



What!  22k with two 4770's?!  Crazy!




trt740 said:


> I'm looking at these cards the msi has beefed up cooling and massively improved electronics, but less shaders
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127433
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130476



GTX275 all the way baby!  That is the best card for the price range currently and surely worthy of a 22k+ 3D06 run!  I'll bet money on that!

I'm going with dual FTW editions later this fall, those two plus a 9600GT for Physx will be sick


----------



## kid41212003 (May 7, 2009)

*Add this please*



mlee49 said:


> What!  22k with two 4770's?!  Crazy!


I scored over 23k with 8800GT SLI 

Anyway, please add this, a try-out with new OS.


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2009)

Your all  crazy!!!1


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Please do, Im desperate to try and find the sweetspot once and for all of this card.



Sorry forgot to get back to you on this (my motherboard went bang!)   Try 795mhz on the core and 1610mhz on shaders.


----------



## DaMulta (May 8, 2009)

Windows 7 SUCKS TOO!

I need to install XP for this I already know....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

what cards are you running D?


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what cards are you running D?



Looks like a pair of 4890's


----------



## kid41212003 (May 8, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Windows 7 SUCKS TOO!
> 
> I need to install XP for this I already know....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090507/7 sucks.jpg



From your SM2.0 score, I can see that your cpu couldn't even feed enough power for 1 GPU .

Windows 7 is great for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Looks like a pair of 4890's



thats what I was thinking, core clock and mem clock kinda gave that one away.  now watch us both be wrong


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Looks like a pair of 4890's



Cant be surely, I get that score with a single GTX275 and got 23,225 with a Yorkfield and a pair of 4850's, I reckon they are those 4770's.


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Cant be surely, I get that score with a single GTX275 and got 23,225 with a Yorkfield and a pair of 4850's, I reckon they are those 4770's.



there 1gb cards  he needs more cpu power and W7 sucks in 06 kills your cpu score like in Vista


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Dual  HD4890 Cards

I did another run in 7, but I do need to install XP to do me a GOODs 3dMark06 run!





LOL WTF, I killed everything in teskmanger also which could be it.....


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Dual  HD4890 Cards
> 
> I did another run in 7, but I do need to install XP to do me a GOODs 3dMark06 run!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090509/3DMARK06.jpg
> ...



your score got lower with higher clocks lol

install xp already it would of been done by now


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

I guess it's 7's way of telling me to go to XP! lol


----------



## gogx (May 9, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090509/36007321134.jpg


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2009)

DOM said:


> there 1gb cards  he needs more cpu power and W7 sucks in 06 kills your cpu score like in Vista



Bah...... I am using windows 7 and got that single GTX275 score on it the other night, it is in the i7 overclocking thread,it must be that AMD thing he has in the CPU socket then 

@ DM..... you dont need to install XP to get a decent run,you need to install Intel


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Bah...... I am using windows 7 and got that single GTX275 score on it the other night, it is in the i7 overclocking thread,it must be that AMD thing he has in the CPU socket then



BS it holds the record 06 score


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> BS it holds the record 06 score



Yours dont though


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Well what is it then?

Do you just have 7 installed? Dom said his install with 7 and intel does not go over very well.

Also


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2009)

No I have Vista 32 also in dual boot.....IDK TBH, I didnt even do any tweaking in 7 when I did my run, fact is,clock for clock in 7, the i7 scores several hundred CPU points more than the 955, I have no reason to beleive (But I dont know) that it would be any different in any other OS, as for the GTX275, as an aside, it even scores considerably higher in SM2 than the 2 of your 4890's but that may well be Windows 7,  it's a strange OS 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25629&d=1241561238


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2009)

You should try to run the benchmark with only 1 card, and you will see what I mean.

Your SM 2.0 score with single card probably ~8000 (200-300 less than in Crossfire). And that's mean, your cpu bottlenecked your vga cards.

When you try to OC your vga cards and you get even less points, it's saying that you need a faster CPU, not faster GPU.

I'm quite sure that if you're running all your GPUs at stock and OC your cpu 100MHz more, you will probably get 1000 more points with 3dmark 2006.


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> No I have Vista 32 also in dual boot.....IDK TBH, I didnt even do any tweaking in 7 when I did my run, fact is,clock for clock in 7, the i7 scores several hundred CPU points more than the 955, I have no reason to beleive (But I dont know) that it would be any different in any other OS, as for the GTX275, as an aside, it even scores considerably higher in SM2 than the 2 of your 4890's but that may well be Windows 7,  it's a strange OS
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25629&d=1241561238



I bet it's the 64bit that really is killing it. I have never ran the 32bit copy


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> BS it holds the record 06 score



Except that a 5GHz i7 scores higher in the cpu test than the 6.2GHz PhII. It holds the record because Kingpin made the run on a max tweaked system, no other reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

you guys seen this?  it can score lower than an i7 higher whatever.  Its still an impressive clock!

http://www.tweaktown.com/popImg.php?img=amd_phenom_955_hits_7127_mhz_full.JPG

here is the article, they are calling it BS though

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/12057/phenom_ii_x4_955_breaks_7ghz/index.html


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I bet it's the 64bit that really is killing it. I have never ran the 32bit copy



My Win 7 is 64bit so it cant be that, I am as stumped as you because even with a 955 performing a little worse clock for clock and getting the lower CPU score I think you should be getting a fair bit higher in 2006, those cards individually are pretty much a match for a 275.  I mean cmon, it's not as if 4gig is a snails pace irrespective of what brand they are!


----------



## SonDa5 (May 13, 2009)

2 HD4770s in Xfire.
CPU got read incorrectly by Futuremark in this score. Should read 4 ghz.


----------



## Asylum (May 13, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Dual  HD4890 Cards
> 
> I did another run in 7, but I do need to install XP to do me a GOODs 3dMark06 run!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090509/3DMARK06.jpg
> ...



You should be able to get your clocks higher with that!!
Also check your ram timings.. Try 9-9-9-24 and command rate on auto!!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

I should consider doing a 3DM06 run.. be interesting to see how my 4830s score.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

D what build of 7 are you using


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

I'm using 7100.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 15, 2009)




----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2009)

Nice run JR, 15k from a single 8800 and an e5 series is rather nice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 15, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice run JR, 15k from a single 8800 and an e5 series is rather nice.



... and ValuRAM to boot.

Thanx man!


----------



## DarkEgo (May 15, 2009)

'06


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

great job JR


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2009)

I guess it's time for me to submit a new score . . .









finally broke the 20k mark


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Man, don't you just love that! Nice going Imp! I just broke 20 myself on the Q9550! Haven't tried it with the Qx yet..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

Congrats IR!!! 

Thanks chicken patty. Was going to attempt a 16k run today but problems arose.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

JR, what happened bro?  I saw you wrote to me late last night, sorry I was not home and when I got back you were offline.


Imperial, sweet dude, loving that new CPU aren't ya? D


----------



## SonDa5 (May 17, 2009)

2 HD4770 in Xfire.

*23,612* benchmarks! 

Beat my HD4850s best score in my system by about 200 points.










http://service.futuremark.com/resultAnalyzer.action?resultId=10959563&resultType=14

CPUZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=568415

GPUZ

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h376m/



I'm hoping to break 26,000 with this set up once I figure out how to fully OC the HD4770.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

awesome score with those 4770's


----------



## groothof22 (May 17, 2009)

Nice Sonda5


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job JR



+1 that is a great job alot better then i thought was possible with that setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 that is a great job alot better then i thought was possible with that setup



Thats what I thought too!  I'm impressed by those 4770's


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2009)

Aside from using Vista to test 06, what am I doing wrong here fellas?


----------



## kid41212003 (May 17, 2009)

It's your driver, the new driver should give you 5% more points.

And try it at 715/1246/1467


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

running Vista for 06... lol.. have you tried the 185 drivers? Their stable.. from what I've used at lease.. your going good on CPU.. Maybe tightin' the ram?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2009)

*Add This*

I still think my score is a tad bit low for my clocks and hardware but at least its scoring higher then 13000 now.


----------



## DOM (May 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Aside from using Vista to test 06, what am I doing wrong here fellas?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/3D06_4.5GHz_18.3K.jpg


need a Q


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> It's your driver, the new driver should give you 5% more points.
> 
> And try it at 715/1246/1467



If thats true the driver will leave me in about the 19.2K region, seems a bit much for just a driver change, but I may swap em out anyways.

The card wont run at or over 700, and I havent toyed with voltage mods yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I still think my score is a tad bit low for my clocks and hardware but at least its scoring higher then 13000 now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/1601.png



Yes something is wrong there. Hmmm ....


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2009)

DOM said:


> need a Q



So then I'm where I should be for the dual then DOM?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yes something is wrong there. Hmmm ....



Any ideas?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Any ideas?



Check Cat AI make sure its set to advanced. Whats your ram speed on cpu? Im thinking you should be seeing close to 18k here. Is 3.1 the highest you can acheive?


----------



## kid41212003 (May 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> If thats true the driver will leave me in about the 19.2K region, seems a bit much for just a driver change, but I may swap em out anyways.
> 
> The card wont run at or over 700, and I havent toyed with voltage mods yet.



Really? I did not volt-mod mine though, but I did un-link the core and shader.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Check Cat AI make sure its set to advanced. Whats your ram speed on cpu? Im thinking you should be seeing close to 18k here. Is 3.1 the highest you can acheive?



AI is on Advance. RAM is 1t 1078Mhz 5-5-5. I might be able to go higher then 3.1 but its stable there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> AI is on Advance. RAM is 1t 1078Mhz 5-5-5. I might be able to go higher then 3.1 but its stable there.



Yeah, I am quite stumped here. Which driver rev. you runnin? 8.11 or greater?


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090515/Capture004685.jpg



very nice run


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

I see JR in the 16's soon


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I am quite stumped here. Which driver rev. you runnin? 8.11 or greater?



9.5. Lets just say God Hates me... Eh?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> 9.5. Lets just say God Hates me... Eh?



God doesn't hate you.

Try out 8.12's.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 18, 2009)

Apex when I had my 9950 I was scoring 17xxx and thats at 3.2 with an oced 4870x2 

I think your almost at your limit

Dl win 7 32bit and see if you can of a little more 
try higher FSB and check your ram when ocing through fsb


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Apex when I had my 9950 I was scoring 17xxx and thats at 3.2 with an oced 4870x2
> 
> I think your almost at your limit
> 
> ...



9.5 work great for me so I'm not going back so is 64bit Win 7.
Might I ask you what you get in 3DMark Vantage. I'm top rank against all HD3870X2 users in Vantage so why is it in 3DMark06 other weaker overclocked System score higher then me? Doesn't add up you know.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 18, 2009)

I think people like 3dmark06 better then vantage 
thus more scores 

Most like using 32bit because of they get higher score


What do you get when it'd at stock?

Keep in mind some of the 3d06 scores are done with insane clocks an multiple cards


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)

Almost there ....






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10963265

Oh and those temps are valid idle temps. I just got some AS5


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Almost there ....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/Capture006.jpg
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10963265
> ...



very nice push it


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> very nice push it



Not yet T. Still waiting on my watercooling setup. If you know anyone that wants a G80 Koolance full cover block hit me up.


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not yet T. Still waiting on my watercooling setup. If you know anyone that wants a G80 Koolance full cover block hit me up.



will do


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Check Cat AI make sure its set to advanced. Whats your ram speed on cpu? Im thinking you should be seeing close to 18k here. Is 3.1 the highest you can acheive?



Putting AI on advanced always hurt my scores. Did they tweak it or something?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

damn jr, you are that close man.  Under water you'll make it for sure, I have faith


----------



## imperialreign (May 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Putting AI on advanced always hurt my scores. Did they tweak it or something?



it comes and goes depending on the CAT drivers 

although, CAT AI is a necessary evil for Crossfire to work :shadedshu


----------



## SonDa5 (May 19, 2009)

My first 24,000+ 3dMark06 run!!! 


Ranked 11th in "The Americas" in the Futuremark Lord of Overclocking competition right now!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2009)

Congrats SonDa5!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 19, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> My first 24,000+ 3dMark06 run!!!
> 
> 
> Ranked 11th in "The Americas" in the Futuremark Lord of Overclocking competition right now!!!
> ...



Hey how did you get your score to go there? I submitted when there was but one score shown and I never saw mine?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> My first 24,000+ 3dMark06 run!!!
> 
> 
> Ranked 11th in "The Americas" in the Futuremark Lord of Overclocking competition right now!!!
> ...



congrats dude , how do we join that?


----------



## vega22 (May 19, 2009)

nice going jr  that ram must be smoking  i do miss the ram controller on the nforce boards coz this p35 i have now is pants 

i think i need to install xp32 on a partition and see what i can do coz youv got past me now with that


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2009)

Actually Marsey they do 1066 6-5-5-15 @ 1.9v and they are ValuRAM unbinned D9's. Ratedspecs are 800 6-6-6-18 1.8v


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

that ram is smoking jr!!!  HOw much did that ram cost ya?


----------



## SonDa5 (May 20, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey how did you get your score to go there? I submitted when there was but one score shown and I never saw mine?





I logged into the ORB  WEB site and registered the scored after I submitted it. Made it public.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that ram is smoking jr!!!  HOw much did that ram cost ya?



Got 2 kits (4x2GB) and 1 Hynix 2x2 kit in a trade with cdawall. Traded the 2600 Pros for em.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Got 2 kits (4x2GB) and 1 Hynix 2x2 kit in a trade with cdawall. Traded the 2600 Pros for em.



gotta love valuram, cheap, and perform great


----------



## SonDa5 (May 26, 2009)

Single HD4770 OC@900/1000 







Havn't even added any juice via software voltage increase.  
This was on my first OC attempt.
With some juice and tweaking I think 1000/1100 is possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

^^


----------



## computertechy (May 26, 2009)

just hit 21193 on my old m3a32mvp mobo

something my m3a79t deluxe will never do, i have realy wasted my money buying that board!


----------



## computertechy (May 26, 2009)

*add this*


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

Nice scores you guys! 

@SonDa5

Don't take these words as offensive but it looks like your score is more CPU dependent than most. Nice score nonetheless


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

computertechy said:


> just hit 21193 on my old m3a32mvp mobo
> 
> something my m3a79t deluxe will never do, i have realy wasted my money buying that board!



I had both of those boards, and my M3A79-T was soooo much better!  How ever the M3A32 is a great board bro


----------



## computertechy (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had both of those boards, and my M3A79-T was soooo much better!  How ever the M3A32 is a great board bro




my m3a32mvp would do 3.8ghz @ 2.6ht and very good temperatures

my m3a79t deluxe can do 3.8ghz but wont even do 2ht only 1.8ht and under, the bios is very flaky on it and on all my monitoring software it wont show accurate voltage (10v on  my 12+????) LOL and temperatures are shite! and are no way accurate!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

computertechy said:


> my m3a32mvp would do 3.8ghz @ 2.6ht and very good temperatures
> 
> my m3a79t deluxe can do 3.8ghz but wont even do 2ht only 1.8ht and under, the bios is very flaky on it and on all my monitoring software it wont show accurate voltage (10v on  my 12+????) LOL and temperatures are shite! and are no way accurate!



what color PCB is your M3A79?  I heard the brown ones I believe that was the first revision, they had temperature sensor problems and were a bit glitchy.  I had that one and it did have its flaws, but I was able to do 3.6 GHz out of my Phenom 9850 which was an impressive clock for that CPU.  My best clock with the M3A32 was 3.3 GHz and hardly stable, due to the lack of ACC


----------



## Assassin48 (May 26, 2009)

Im going to shatter the 3d06 score on here

test bench
i7 D0 920 dice -- pending
gigabyte UD5  -- paid for 
Ram              -- IDK suggestions would be nice
2 4870x2

all on dice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Im going to shatter the 3d06 score on here
> 
> test bench
> i7 D0 920 dice -- pending
> ...



I really can't wait for that bro 

as far as RAM, binge is selling some killer sticks bro. Check'em out in his for sale thread.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Im going to shatter the 3d06 score on here
> 
> test bench
> i7 D0 920 dice -- pending
> ...



Seems like 2xHD4870x2 doesn't scale very well.
Have you thought about going 2XHD4890? That might be a better combo.

G. Skill makes good ram.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

I already had the 2x 4870x2

I just bought the d0 stepping 920

And ended up going with a gigabyte ud5

Right now I'm trying to find some triple channel memory

I also got a new dice/ln2 pot so it should be good


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2009)

@assassin

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246

Those are known to hit 2000mhz without a voltage bump. D9JNL chips.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 28, 2009)

has anyone noticed that a common system now is said to have an i7 processor and a 295?


----------



## aCid888* (May 28, 2009)

Didnt you know every $400 Dell has an i7 and a 295?!?!


----------



## SystemViper (May 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I already had the 2x 4870x2
> 
> I just bought the d0 stepping 920
> 
> ...



that cool stuff, which pot did you get, I just got 2 of them but one 
seems to be a killer....... The gigabyte Rocks 


keep us posted~ with pictures


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @assassin
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246
> 
> Those are known to hit 2000mhz without a voltage bump. D9JNL chips.



Not all sets. Luck still weighs into it heavily. A lot of people in the i7 thread ditched theirs because they didn't clock that well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Not all sets. Luck still weighs into it heavily. A lot of people in the i7 thread ditched theirs because they didn't clock that well.



Fo sho'? Damn wish their was a tried and trued set for all boards that clock good. I saw a 3x2 kit of OCZ's the other day that stood out to me.


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Fo sho'? Damn wish their was a tried and trued set for all boards that clock good. I saw a 3x2 kit of OCZ's the other day that stood out to me.



Let me guess, the 3x2GB 1600Mhz CAS7 Platinums for $99?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2009)

Beleive so. Actually they were $76 after rebate last time I looked.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 29, 2009)

I should buy a lot of ram from newegg and see which are he best rhee return the rest


----------



## King Wookie (May 29, 2009)

Cool.

Just share with us your results.


----------



## Altered (May 29, 2009)

Just curious when the last time the chart was updated? I posted a score to add in post #1354. Without reading back that far does anyone know? The chart shows Feb but I thought it had been updated since then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Cool.
> 
> Just share with us your results.



then he can also give us the ram after he tests them, he dont need that many right?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 29, 2009)

should I make a 3dmark06 score thread ?

I have a few sticks of ddr3 samsung ram


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 1, 2009)

I cant break 16300 with my current setup..and that's with the E8400 @ 4.5GHz.  :shadedshu


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 1, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I cant break 16300 with my current setup..and that's with the E8400 @ 4.5GHz.  :shadedshu



wow 
upgrade to a quad its worth it 


i hit 19k wth a 955 stock but with a pair of 4870x2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wow
> upgrade to a quad its worth it
> 
> 
> i hit 19k wth a 955 stock but with a pair of 4870x2



Just for a 3dmark score?! I'm sorry to say but so far ive hit 15.7k with my current rig. Don't upgrade for a 3dmark score aCid ..


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just for a 3dmark score?! I'm sorry to say but so far ive hit 15.7k with my current rig. Don't upgrade for a 3dmark score aCid ..



Why not?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Why not?



**sighs**

It's always gotz to be about the e-peen doesnt it ... :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **sighs**
> 
> It's always gotz to be about the e-peen doesnt it ... :shadedshu



Why not? 

It's like drag racing. Don't need a reason to drag race, do you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

not just for 3dmark, but a Quad :rockouts:

everything you do, I went from a dual to a quad and it was a world of a difference


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 1, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I cant break 16300 with my current setup..and that's with the E8400 @ 4.5GHz.  :shadedshu




If you had a Q9550 in there at 4.5 GHZ your score would be close to 20,000.

That is a great score that you have. The only difference is the CPU score. Besides that your GPU score is rocking! 

Quads are great though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wow
> upgrade to a quad its worth it
> 
> 
> i hit 19k wth a 955 stock but with a pair of 4870x2



Really? that seems incredibly low, I hit 24,500 with a single 4870x2 on a Yorkfield


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **sighs**
> 
> It's always gotz to be about the e-peen doesnt it ... :shadedshu



No, only for those with VERY small ones, they need all the help they can get


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 1, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Really? that seems incredibly low, I hit 24,500 with a single 4870x2 on a Yorkfield



every thing us stock on my rig
I think its good for a 
955 3.2ghz
2x 4870x2.  750/900

I think its a good score


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 1, 2009)

I can always go the nVidia route....







It even has loose timings. :shadedshu




And I already have a quad, see SysSpecs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> every thing us stock on my rig
> I think its good for a
> 955 3.2ghz
> 2x 4870x2.  750/900
> ...



I am not taking anything away from your acheivement, my Yorkfield was running at 4.4gig but my 4870x2 was at stock.....  I can only imagine that there is a HUGE bottlneck on the CPU then, I only say that because I see single GTX285's scoring more than that.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 1, 2009)

if you see a few pages back I posted my 940 score of
25xxx when my 940 was diced 
GPU was at stock


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> if you see a few pages back I posted my 940 score of
> 25xxx when my 940 was diced
> GPU was at stock



Ahhhh thats better and yes, I found there was little point overclocking the x2 as it didnt return much in the way of performance in 2006 for the added heat.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 1, 2009)

Heat??  FurMark + HIS 4870 "Fan" model (worst aftermarket cooling ever) and you'll see 110'C on the VRM's....needless to say, I don't much like running that test. 

I need to get this damn loop running but I'm moving into my new house soon so it will only be a pain transporting a PC full of water.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

Heres my 3dmark06 score,i thought it might be higher.





Sorry acid  cards are stock clocks too.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres my 3dmark06 score,i thought it might be higher.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090601/Untitled198.jpg
> 
> Sorry acid  cards are stock clocks too.



Nice.

Is that a single HD4850? (looking at your specs)


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

He just got another 4850 for 25 quid that was dead, a quick BIOS flash and it works again. 

Any idea why my score is only 16300~ with my rig in SysSpecs? That's with the E8400 @ 4.5GHz....


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> He just got another 4850 for 25 quid that was dead, a quick BIOS flash and it works again.
> 
> Any idea why my score is only 16300~ with my rig in SysSpecs? That's with the E8400 @ 4.5GHz....



Sounds about right. My 4850 clocked to 900/1100 only scored in the 18's with a 4455Mhz quad. I think the dual is what is lowering your score in this bench.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Sounds about right. My 4850 clocked to 900/1100 only scored in the 18's with a 4455Mhz quad. I think the dual is what is lowering your score in this bench.



I fixed my problem, thanks for the help though. 

Heres a new score:






24/7 settings on the CPU and a slight OC from stock 750mhz to 800mhz on the core for the 4870s.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 2, 2009)

Good score acid


How did you put your name in a watermark on your pics?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks and I used Photoshop. 

Heres another run:







More to come.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 2, 2009)

Could you Make me one so I can use it on paint?

Keep going!


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I fixed my problem, thanks for the help though.
> 
> Heres a new score:
> 
> ...



Ahhh, I missed that it was 2x4870's. Yeah, 16's were low for that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow! Nice run Acid. Seeing your screenshot makes me feel better though with my cpu. If you looked I scored just a pinch over 3800.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! Nice run Acid. Seeing your screenshot makes me feel better though with my cpu. If you looked I scored just a pinch over 3800.



looking at it that way, good job jr


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking at it that way, good job jr



Exactly. 


I will eventually get around to some 4.6GHz+ benches....but that may take a while as I'm usually too baked to do anything like that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I will eventually get around to some 4.6GHz+ benches....but that may take a while as I'm usually too baked to do anything like that.



  some 4.6ghz benches must be nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 4, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I will eventually get around to some 4.6GHz+ benches....but that may take a while as I'm usually too baked to do anything like that.



that would be sweet... I want to bench my rig again(haven't in along time) but i'm not going to 2night. I know where your coming from about being too baked (been a few months without getting baked so i'm enjoying it)


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's a screenshot of my latest endeavour:






GPU-z lies about the clocks of the XFX card...memory for that card was @ 1100, all other clocks for both cards are stock.

Core volts are a bit high, still testing as I just got the chip in today. 

*Edit:* This run was done on all air, ignore what my SysSpecs says..it also seems I didnt get a SS of the HIS card that was meant to be on the left side...instead I get bugged XFX info some more!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll give it another go tonight with some better clocks on the 4870's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I'll give it another go tonight with some better clocks on the 4870's.



keep us posted dude, can't wait to see some better #'s


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2009)

I just dont think there is much more in this rig without moving the cards over to the PII setup.

CPU Score is a killer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I just dont think there is much more in this rig without moving the cards over to the PII setup.
> 
> CPU Score is a killer.



then wacha waiting for buddy, move them on over


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2009)

It wouldnt be that hard to move them over but I have to move the PSU too as the 600w OCZ unit in the PII system may die when trying to power two 4870's with high clocks and a quad....plus I'm moving next week and it will be a pain in the ass.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice clocks there erocker, your touching my score with that and Im running a quad


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2009)

Get a 45nm in there Kyle, you wont look back....

Q9450/Q9500 or a E85/8600 would rock in that board, 500fsb+ and a decent 45nm chip..cant go wrong mate. 



I'm interested to see how a single 4870 @ 850/1100 would score if the E8500 of mine was @ 4.5GHz....I may have to give it a try today to compare it against that 4890 what happens to be damn sexy.

Either way, nice run. 

*Edit:* I did a 2300 run but forgot to update GPU-z so I never took a screenshot as I didn't want buggy screenshots again. :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

Im tempted to have a look for a Q9 series, however money wise, itll be painful. Plus ill be quite sad to see this quad go, its possibly one of the best Q6600's on this forum


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2009)

One of the first things I'll do when I move is slap these 4870's in the PII rig....I know they will crack 24k in there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice run both Acid and Erocker! Guys think I can crank out over 20k possibly close to 22k with dual GTS's?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice run both Acid and Erocker! Guys think I can crank out over 20k possibly close to 22k with dual GTS's?



I think it can be done!  I'm thinking I want a 45nm quad, though It will kill me to get rid of this E8600 that is rock stable with 1.275v @ 4.5ghz.  Anyone have a Q9650 quad close to that they want to trade?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 7, 2009)

I got 17k  @ 4.5GHz and the GTX+ so you can crank out 20+ I'm sure.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2009)

First play with my new motherboard, first play with the GTX275 which I have had for 6 weeks and not really used yet, this is just my 24/7 settings for the CPU, once I get the hang of the board I will push further, not sure what overclocks this 275 will do yet, I just guessed and set it at this!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2009)

And here is a run with the x2 in my Yorkfield rig................... Notice, I need to run 400mhz faster on the Yorkie to get around the same CPU score as the 920.......


----------



## g30rg1e (Jun 8, 2009)

i see most of you are water cooling now, with the odd true push/pull kicking around im running a reasonably effective zipang but might this hold back my cpu clocks or is 4.6ghz all i can expect from an e8600 anyways.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

g30rg1e said:


> i see most of you are water cooling now, with the odd true push/pull kicking around im running a reasonably effective zipang but might this hold back my cpu clocks or is 4.6ghz all i can expect from an e8600 anyways.....



4.6 is not bad at all.  water might get you higher, but I dont know how much higher it can get you.


----------



## g30rg1e (Jun 9, 2009)

think its time for a platform change did 2 quick benches with the cpu at 4ghz its where its set 24/7 and couldnt be bothered to change it, but on my second run i overclocked all the cards to there known max and got the same score as the cards at stock ....... when i've finished laffing i'll post the screenies

cpu @ 4ghz cards stock





cpu @ 4ghz cards clocked





cpu @ 4.5ghz cards clocked





i managed to score around 19k some time ago with just one card





at that point i lost interest i guess i will wait till i have change cpu and mobo cause its obviously strugglin its knackers off


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 9, 2009)

Three 260s and a dual core???

You NEED a Quad, no doubt about it with that kind of graphical power.


I did all my runs on air....the Sys Specs lies.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 9, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Three 260s and a dual core???
> 
> You NEED a Quad, no doubt about it with that kind of graphical power.
> 
> ...



lol... in an antec 300 no less... thats such a bad@ss system though..

g30rg1e, got pics of your setup?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

g30rg1e said:


> think its time for a platform change did 2 quick benches with the cpu at 4ghz its where its set 24/7 and couldnt be bothered to change it, but on my second run i overclocked all the cards to there known max and got the same score as the cards at stock ....... when i've finished laffing i'll post the screenies
> 
> cpu @ 4ghz cards stock
> http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r63/g30rg1e/19007.jpg
> ...


CPU bottleneck from hell. lol. 06 is a terrible graphics bench anyway. You would've seen an improvement in Vantage, as the cards are pushed harder, and the cpu is a bit less of a bottleneck.


----------



## g30rg1e (Jun 9, 2009)

heres as clear a picture as i could get, 





i also did a vantage run but that was only 27k ish but did achieve 30+ with a friends 9650 clocked fairly hard. 

ah well its been fun


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2009)

Almost there guys.

EDIT:
Getting closer .....






Next run will be @ 786 core clock

EDIT2:





786 core wasn't stable. Another 2 notches on fsb and may have 16k ...

EDIT3:

16k!!!!!






EDIT4:

4.3Ghz with 2Ghz shaders


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

way to go JR, finally hit 16k.  How long were you trying?  You see nothing is impossible


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> way to go JR, finally hit 16k.  How long were you trying?  You see nothing is impossible



I would say close to a month since I've gotten the water loop setup.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you can do once I decide to finally tear down mine and ship it to ya! 

Great Job JR!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Can't wait to see what you can do once I decide to finally tear down mine and ship it to ya!
> 
> Great Job JR!!!



Thanx man!
Its moreless finding a GPU block when that time comes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would say close to a month since I've gotten the water loop setup.



great job bro, im really happy for you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

O fyi; that first 16k run was at 4275mhz. I was bumping the fsb while taking that ss.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> O fyi; that first 16k run was at 4275mhz. I was bumping the fsb while taking that ss.



so did you manage any better runs?  you hiding any from us :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so did you manage any better runs?  you hiding any from us :shadedshu



Nothin better til I can grab a gpu block.....


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2009)

Just grab an MCW-60. Reasonably priced, and a great performer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Was thinking of that. Any big differences between that and the dtek gpu v2?

@g30rg1e...

Get to clocking that ram, try to bring down your timings on that ddr3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nothin better til I can grab a gpu block.....





Wile E said:


> Just grab an MCW-60. Reasonably priced, and a great performer.



I agree with Wile E, I had one on my 2900xt, great block bro.  Just get some  heatsinks  for the ram chips and you're good to go


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was thinking of that. Any big differences between that and the dtek gpu v2?
> 
> @g30rg1e...
> 
> Get to clocking that ram, try to bring down your timings on that ddr3.



Yeah, the price.


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2009)

i got the dtek v1 on mine used it on the 9600gso voltmodded and 800xl volt modded  and 1950xt the highest core temp i saw was like low 40's


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 10, 2009)

That is a nice run on a C2D Jr, very impressive


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice run there Jr, but I aint giving up on your 17k run yet....we need more powahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


I got a little excited then.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

17k ain't gonna happen with my current ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> 17k ain't gonna happen with my current ram.



JR if you were to buy RAM.  RAM that you think would get you that 17k run, which one would it be?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure I can break 17k with 1000mhz RAM....it doesn't effect much with faster RAM.

The thing that helped me out is my GTX+ clocking so well....you have a GTS so that's pretty much a GTX, hence 65nm, it wont clock as well as my GTX+ that's 55nm so your SM2/3 scores wont be quite as high and that will effect your score.


Here is a SS of my GTX+ score; look at the SM2/3 score vs yours:


aCid888* said:


> I can always go the nVidia route....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090601/3dmark06 4.jpg
> 
> It even has loose RAM timings. :shadedshu


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I'm sure I can break 17k with 1000mhz RAM....it doesn't effect much with faster RAM.
> 
> The thing that helped me out is my GTX+ clocking so well....you have a GTS so that's pretty much a GTX, hence 65nm, it wont clock as well as my GTX+ that's 55nm so your SM2/3 scores wont be quite as high and that will effect your score.
> 
> ...



ram clock helps on my 9600gso 1000 vs 1100 is like hmmm i wanna say 1k-500



JrRacinFan said:


> 17k ain't gonna happen with my current ram.



volt mod it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2009)

Vmod is out fo the question. This is mah baby  

@CP 
Probly some OCZ Flex II's. 2x1GB PC9500 for $70 although ... for that price I would rather get the 2nd GTS.


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2009)

just use a 3 pin fan connector to take off the vr when u dont need the extra volts and a lil more wont hurt for daliy use but well let you oc more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Vmod is out fo the question. This is mah baby
> 
> @CP
> Probly some OCZ Flex II's. 2x1GB PC9500 for $70 although ... for that price I would rather get the 2nd GTS.



yeah a 2nd gts will def. bump your score much more.


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah a 2nd gts will def. bump your score much more.



not in 06 your need a Q  or high oc on a dual but a Q still better 

i think he'll get like 19k maybe 20k with a dual but only one way to find out


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2009)

TBH im really not worred about the score. Heck im happy running what i got ...


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> TBH im really not worred about the score. Heck im happy running what i got ...



im not i want moooorrrrrrreeeee but no money for that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

dont we all want more.  JR, you are good for now that you finally hit your goal.  I'll see you trying to go for 17k in a few


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2009)

If you guys wanna LOL ....





I mainly play SNES roms.


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2009)

i dont play anything last game was the new stalker finished it then that was about it lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

same here, dont play much.  But hitting 26k in 3dmark felt awesome.  Speaking of that, my 2nd 4870 died


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2009)

@DOM
Clear Sky?! That any good?

@CP
WTF!? How!?!? U gon RMA it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @DOM
> Clear Sky?! That any good?
> 
> @CP
> WTF!? How!?!? U gon RMA it?



power outtage one day, since then i came back from work to find a blue screen.  Remember I told you about it, saying something about a display device driver stuck on infinite loop.  I tried one card at a time, and I get that BSOD only when that card is in the rig, whether alone or C/F. 

I emailed visiontek, they said I needed original proof of purchase.  how am I supposed to get that at this point


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2009)

Where did you buy it from, CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Where did you buy it from, CP?



tiger direct


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> tiger direct



Dont you have to open an account with them to order?  If so there should be a order history, just find the one for the card and e mail it to Visiontek, they should accept that I would think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Dont you have to open an account with them to order?  If so there should be a order history, just find the one for the card and e mail it to Visiontek, they should accept that I would think.



I bought it locally.  at the store.  I will look for it, i know its gotta be around here somewhere.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bought it locally.  at the store.  I will look for it, i know its gotta be around here somewhere.



man CP that sucks hope you work that out bro.


----------



## DOM (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090614/Untitled.jpg



onboard graphics?  790 GX?


----------



## DOM (Jun 15, 2009)

GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-US2H 

AMD 780G Onboard Video Chipset ATI Radeon HD 3200 

900 Core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

holy crap, awesome  i never ran my 790GX with onboard.


----------



## DOM (Jun 15, 2009)

whats your onboard ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

DOM said:


> whats your onboard ?



I think the same.  Well I d ont have it anymore though.  I think it was a 3200 as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

i fuckin hate 06


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

why so low?

i would expect in the 30k


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

lol hey fit can you test the street fighter IV benchmark? i want to see  the results


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> why so low?
> 
> i would expect in the 30k



GTX 295's don't do great in 06.  but they are the card to beat in vantage though


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> GTX 295's don't do great in 06.  but they are the card to beat in vantage though




yea it's cause the ATI don't have Physx and that is what Vantage is all about, be interesting to see 2 4870x2's with a 260 for physx, proib still wouldn't be as good because it's not an "on card" process


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea it's cause the ATI don't have Physx and that is what Vantage is all about, be interesting to see 2 4870x2's with a 260 for physx, proib still wouldn't be as good because it's not an "on card" process



I think FIT did that a while back.

Did you FIT???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

yep i did


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yep i did
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26640&stc=1&d=1245104364



 awesome.  How were the results.  Sorry I know you posted them, but I don't recall.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

look in the top 10 list in the vantage thread. there should be links to screenshots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> look in the top 10 list in the vantage thread. there should be links to screenshots.



this is what I found.  The link with the i7 run was empty 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1039292&postcount=1261


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

hmmm. i'll see what i have


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hmmm. i'll see what i have



that'll be great.  Now that SV brought it up again, i'm interested in the results once again.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2009)

What happened to jbunch?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What happened to jbunch?



i haven't seen him around for a while.  Hope hes alright


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 16, 2009)

Trying to break 10K lol with this setup.
Yeah 10K So WHAT!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

dammit so close bro.  You running anything in the background at all?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What happened to jbunch?





Chicken Patty said:


> i haven't seen him around for a while.  Hope hes alright



Just really really busy with uni and work. Working 8 hour shifts and 6 hour college days takes a toll.


@3dsage

What's your ram at?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just really really busy with uni and work. Working 8 hour shifts and 6 hour college days takes a toll.
> 
> 
> @3dsage
> ...



How often you talk to him JR?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> How often you talk to him JR?



We txt like for ~1 hour about every 3 days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> We txt like once about every 3 days.



hmmm, is he doing good?

BTW sorry I didnt write back today bro.  was running round a bit.  Crazy work day bro


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit so close bro.  You running anything in the background at all?



Just Rocket Dock, and all the normal Vista 64 progs.

Suggestions?



JrRacinFan said:


> Just really really busy with uni and work. Working 8 hour shifts and 6 hour college days takes a toll.
> 
> 
> @3dsage
> ...



5-5-5-15-35 Performance level-8 @ 1066

Do ram tweaks help the score at all?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Just Rocket Dock, and all the normal Vista 64 progs.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> ...



YHPM


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 17, 2009)

*Add This*

Visiontek 4850, 690/1060. E6750@3.64MHz







Old PC, new card (for it).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> 5-5-5-15-35 Performance level-8 @ 1066
> 
> Do ram tweaks help the score at all?



See what performance lvl 7 does for you/ It may tweak you an extra 100 points. ^^ nice run Nasty!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> 5-5-5-15-35 Performance level-8 @ 1066
> 
> Do ram tweaks help the score at all?



Yes, but not by much.  I've used memset to tighten the timings and got maybe 20 points.  When I switched RAM I got a 200 point bump.  (PC-6400 Corsair to PC-8500 Geil).  I was able to run the PC-8500 at a 2.40 multiplier vs the PC-6400 at 2.00 multiplier.  

And thanks for the Props, JR.  It's as fast as I can go with my old P-35 and no voltmods on the 4850.  My ASUS P5Q Pro is not booting at the moment.  Once I get off my ancient posterior, fix (or RMA) it and install my new 4870.  I'll be back.  Right now, if I never see a flying wooden blimp again, it will be too soon!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 25, 2009)

Heres my best





Tigger-E8600-4.3ghz/asus 4870 512mb dark night-820core/1000mem


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 25, 2009)

Higher core = better scores in 06...memory bandwidth on these 4870 cards is already high enough...even if it means down clocking the memory for higher core speed it will be worth it. 

Good run though...I'm sure you have more.


----------



## JESTER (Jun 26, 2009)

not to sure if this still gets updated but anyway ADD THIS PLEASE
cards still @ stock so more to come yet


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn that i7 helps so much. 

Nice score there, OC the nuts off the 285's and you will surely have around 28k.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

is this thread still alive.. 

last updated Feb....


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 27, 2009)

Nah...no updates anymore..but we do keep posting scores.

Maybe a mod can transfer control over of the thread to someone else???


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 27, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Nah...no updates anymore..but we do keep posting scores.
> 
> Maybe a mod can transfer control over of the thread to someone else???



Ownership of the thread is jbunch's only, there can be no transfer.
Moderators of this section can edit the first post, and I'm not volunteering anyone with this, but maybe if someone did a new score list, they might drop it in the OP.


----------



## JESTER (Jun 27, 2009)

285's are not clocking to well at all,rather poorly to be honest,maybe a boost to pci-e voltage is needed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

JESTER said:


> http://i685.photobucket.com/albums/vv220/j3ster_2009/26830.jpg
> 285's are not clocking to well at all,rather poorly to be honest,maybe a boost to pci-e voltage is needed?



sick SM3 score!.  have you overclcoked your PCI-E?  Try juicing the SB and the NB a little.


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is my new score ! 

Q9650 @4.2GHz , 4GB Gskill RAM @1123MHz , MSI GTX260 @ 730/1250 .


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

No offense to jbunch, but i would like to see a more updated 3d06 bench thread...

I would be interested in staring a completely new thread, don't want to have to go thru all the old scores, plus i have some idea's of my own as to catagories,

I would require.

a format or posting kinda like,

*Q9650 @4.2GHz , 4GB Gskill RAM @1123MHz ,Single GPU - MSI GTX260 @ 730/1250 .*


Processor Type and speed - memory clocks - gpu type, how many and settings - and air/water/phase/dice/ln2  
(i am thinking out loud so any comments are appriciated...)


also required...
Valid CPUz
Valid ORB
Plus a screenshot with CPUz, GPUz and 3d06 results all in same SS.

I would also set it up a little different,

Catagories.

AMD Top Scores (No limits)
NV Top Scores (No Limits)

Then NV and ATI would have 5 maybe 6 categories that would be separate like it is now, with a ATI part and a NV part separate,.

the categories i am thing are.... (again any comments appriciated)

#1 (no Limits)
#2 (Single Card - Single GPU)
#2a (Single card - Dual GPU)
#3 (Dual Card - Single Gpu's each card  SLI or CrossFireX)
#4 (Dual Card - Dual Gpu's each card  QUADSLI or QuadFireX)
#5 (Tripple card - Single Gpu's each card  TriSLI or TriFireX

and maybe
#6 (Tipple card - Dual Gpu's and Single GPu card)


So i am willing to keep it updated, just would like peoples opinions if it's needed and if what i am thinking makes scene or is just wak...

RegaRDS
sv


----------



## Asylum (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me!!
We need some1 to step up and run this thing!!


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Looks pretty good to me!!
> We need some1 to step up and run this thing!!


+1


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2009)

SV's the man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> SV's the man!



the man thats going to keep the thread updated   j/k j/k   SV is theeee man


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the man thats going to keep the thread updated   j/k j/k   SV is theeee man



Hey CP you know what it's liketo keep a thread updated, takes a consistent effort. I ddn't take this offer lightly, that if i was goin to do it that i better do it right....

wht do you think of the extra catagories, i always wanted a singlecard/singleGPU catagory..... 

keep up the good work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hey CP you know what it's liketo keep a thread updated, takes a consistent effort. I ddn't take this offer lightly, that if i was goin to do it that i better do it right....
> 
> wht do you think of the extra catagories, i always wanted a singlecard/singleGPU catagory.....
> 
> keep up the good work



yeah I agree, it is not an easy task.  Tell me about it though, I keep my Wprime thread updated like almost every second   i wish I had some different categories though, too late now.  lotta scores been posted.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I agree, it is not an easy task.  Tell me about it though, I keep my Wprime thread updated like almost every second   i wish I had some different categories though, too late now.  lotta scores been posted.



it's never to late, i like lots of categorizes, it gives more people a 
chance of getting on the list and being#1 or geting close
once someone gets close to #1 they get hooked and then
they are pushing and playing more and more, getting better
with their systems and building knowledge, and the wak part is 
how fun it is..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> it's never to late, i like lots of categorizes, it gives more people a
> chance of getting on the list and being#1 or geting close
> once someone gets close to #1 they get hooked and then
> they are pushing and playing more and more, getting better
> ...



i have to go through 73 pages of posts, just dont got the time.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i have to go through 73 pages of posts, just dont got the time.



yea, that is why if i do 3dmark 06 it would be a fresh start.
no way i would deal with all that old news.... 

but you could always add new catagories, starting today....

your the boss, if you say it we will follow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, that is why if i do 3dmark 06 it would be a fresh start.
> no way i would deal with all that old news....
> 
> but you could always add new catagories, starting today....



I'll probably do that, sort what I can out and ask for the ones that are older and not in the right place to please repost their runs if possible.  Sound good?


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll probably do that, sort what I can out and ask for the ones that are older and not in the right place to please repost their runs if possible.  Sound good?



I love it, more possibilities, more spots and more more more 
i  think is a great idea and would do what i can to help.

things need to evolve, especially in this sport, everything is 
growing and there needs to be more ways to express everyones
talents, TOP NOTCH! 

It needs to evolve with the changing times, i think you are spot on~


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Well do it ! Lets start an new improved thread on this just don't forget to add me   .


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

if i get no real issues, i'll start it tomorrow, but you'll have to repost with the needed screens.....

i think it will be vey cool//


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I love it, more possibilities, more spots and more more more
> i  think is a great idea and would do what i can to help.
> 
> things need to evolve, especially in this sport, everything is
> ...



thank you sir, I will get working on it over the weekend.  You are subscribed to that thread, so you'll see it.  



SystemViper said:


> if i get no real issues, i'll start it tomorrow, but you'll have to repost with the needed screens.....
> 
> i think it will be vey cool//



let us know when you get the new one so I can repost mine


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> if i get no real issues, i'll start it tomorrow, but you'll have to repost with the needed screens.....
> 
> i think it will be vey cool//



Well ALL I have is what you have seen .What els should I post ? just give us a link and tell us what to do . as for that ORB thing I just don't know how to do that every time I post a link it seems to well not work .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> Well ALL I have is what you have seen .What els should I post ? just give us a link and tell us what to do . as for that ORB thing I just don't know how to do that every time I post a link it seems to well not work .



damn thats true, I will have to get a new run done to get my ORB link   I dont have a 2nd 4870 no more.  Darnit!


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 27, 2009)

yea, those will be the tough pills to swallow, as they say.

maybe we keep orb links out, but i was jsut thinking that
with more validated results it makes it much harder to fake it.
plus a 3Dmark06 is the ORB benchmark, i would think it is needed.

but maybe there is a validated online checkbox, that can be added or not, so if you didn't do it, it jsut makes that known.
I know that your orb/futuremark account keeps all your submissons so if you don' remember it, you just have to go there and it will give you the link to the submission....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, those will be the tough pills to swallow, as they say.
> 
> maybe we keep orb links out, but i was jsut thinking that
> with more validated results it makes it much harder to fake it.
> ...



mehh you either have orb links mandatory or not, the box saying yes or no, still the same thing at the end of the day, it allows for dispute.


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mehh you either have orb links mandatory or not, the box saying yes or no, still the same thing at the end of the day, it allows for dispute.



+1


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 27, 2009)

Lets get a new 06 thread going, I'm all up for that. 

The old scores on the first page should _maybe_ be moved to the new one but the others that aren't added will have to resubmit...that make sense?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 27, 2009)

I may as well repost my old score.....CPU letting me down. :shadedshu


----------



## crush3r (Jun 27, 2009)

Not bad for 96 shaders!


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn quads....such good CPU scores.


----------



## JESTER (Jun 28, 2009)

add this please


----------



## JESTER (Jun 28, 2009)

ignore above please add this






27k finally


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> No offense to jbunch, but i would like to see a more updated 3d06 bench thread...
> 
> I would be interested in staring a completely new thread, don't want to have to go thru all the old scores, plus i have some idea's of my own as to catagories,
> 
> ...


Too many categories. It should simply go by how many slots the cards plug into. And then separated between the red and green teams. There should be no differentiation between dual gpu cards, and single gpu cards. I've said that from the beginning, well before I could even dream of owning a dual-gpu card. If it plugs into a single PCIe slot, it's a single card.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 29, 2009)

Only 900~ points behind my E8500 @ 4.75GHz...higher clocks needed on this PII and dont mind CPU-Z, it doesnt like this ES and wont read it correctly. :shadedshu





*PII 945ES @ 3.82GHz 1.47v (Water) - CrossFire 4870 1GB @ 850/1000 & 790/1100 (Stock Air)*


More to come.


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2009)

Argumentative flaming posts are gone. The thread is what it is and that's it. Nobody updates this thread anymore, so if some of you insist on flaming and arguing in this thread it will be closed. 

-End of discussion.


----------



## hersounds (Jul 3, 2009)

hi my first post here,and i wanna show how perfrom my 3870x2 with stock cooling + E8600  powered with TRUE120E,biostar tpower i45 and ocz rams ( nvidia edition xD)






*a little question, can perform better a single 4870 1gb xxx edition ( xfx) that my actual sapphire 3870x2?*
*and how can better can be change E8600 for a quad?*


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 4, 2009)

In 3dMark06 a XFX 4870 XXX would be slightly slower (1000~ points) than your 3870x2.

But, in gaming, the 4870 would win due to it having more onboard vRAM to access (1GB vs 2x512mb) and a lot more bandwidth, plus 800 shaders vs 320 and you have a winner. 


Your E8600 should do more than 4.5GHz on 1.55v....I would expect it to do 4.5GHz on as little as 1.25v.....try higher clocks and see how it goes.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2009)

2nd (Old) Yorkfield rig in Vista... ignore GPU-Z reported GPU speed, it didnt like reading it after 860mhz, this was at 880mhz.

@ Hersounds......... maybe this will answer your quad question.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2009)

If only I had a PSU with some more grunt; I have three 4870 1GB cards sat here with only two in my rig...I'm sure they would put out a nice score together.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> If only I had a PSU with some more grunt; I have three 4870 1GB cards sat here with only two in my rig...I'm sure they would put out a nice score together.



why not rig up another PSU to power the extra card?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> why not rig up another PSU to power the extra card?



Because its more trouble than its worth in all honesty.....I may as well just go buy another PSU. 

I really could do with higher clocks on my PII...having issues there though.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 9, 2009)

Still having a blast with my HD4770s.

Broke 18,000 in 3dMark06 with a *single* HD4770.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 27, 2009)

I may as well dig this thread up with a bench of some good stuff from 2005..






*Pent D @ 3.2GHz - Asus P5ND2-SLi - 2x512MB OCZ "Gold" 667MHz - SLI MSI 6800GT's @ 350c|1000m (Everything stock)*

As you can see, everything at stock...not much to say about the score, pretty poor.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Add this*


----------



## Enmity (Aug 19, 2009)

add this one please, my personal best..so far


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 28, 2009)

SLI 275's w/i7 @ 3.8GHz:
*23670*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Add this*

http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=20710&applicationId=12


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 5, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=20710&applicationId=12



Some impressive scores you have there.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 5, 2009)

Why, thank you very much! I still have much to learn tho...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

my best so far with the 9800GX2.  








Just noticed I had CPU-Z covered, here it is, same settings.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you tried disable turbo and fiddle with nvidia control panel Chicken?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Have you tried disable turbo and fiddle with nvidia control panel Chicken?



disabling turbo?  Why would I do that?


Also, this is my first nvidia card bro, I have no idea what I'm doing .


Any suggestions?


----------



## trickson (Sep 5, 2009)

Crap I can not even see my score on the list any more !


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> disabling turbo?  Why would I do that?
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first nvidia card bro, I have no idea what I'm doing .
> ...



Sent PM...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Sent PM...



checking it out now


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is the gamer at it's normal clock. Having trouble disabling turbo...I will bump it up a bit and see what shakes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Here is the gamer at it's normal clock. Having trouble disabling turbo...I will bump it up a bit and see what shakes.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Sep051749.jpg



good score for a dual 8800's   Also, gotta love the unlocked multi on the Extreme


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

It's just too hot in here today for this chip. Need more cooling!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

HT off allows me to run it up some...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

Holy cow man, that's hot.  What cooling do you have again?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

It's water cooled, but that 965 CO chip is a beast. It wants volts!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> It's water cooled, but that 965 CO chip is a beast. It wants volts!



  yeah man, these things run hot.  You care to go into details about your watercooling components?  If you don't mind


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

Swiftech GTZ Apogee cpu wb
EK NB/SB/mofset wb
Alpha-Liang pump
Swiftech MCR320 rad


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 6, 2009)

Very solid scores right there....just shows the GT still packs a punch. 


An Heatkiller rev 3 will reduce your temps too, just a thought.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

TY - This is where it sits with normal gaming clocks (4200MHz). I intend to eventually put the 920 DO in which will take care of the higher temps. 

What kind of loaded temps you getting with the 920 Chicken?


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Add This*

21207 - AMD Phenom II X3 720 @3700Mhz - Sapphire 4870 @820/1100 - Asus 4890 @875/1100 - MSI GD70 - 4GB OCZ Platinum 1333MHz 6-6-5-18 - AIR


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Add This*

18326 - AMD Phenom II X3 720 @3700Mhz - Asus 4890 @945/1100 - MSI GD70 - 4GB OCZ Platinum 1333MHz 6-6-5-18 - AIR


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Swiftech GTZ Apogee cpu wb
> EK NB/SB/mofset wb
> Alpha-Liang pump
> Swiftech MCR320 rad
> ...



Very nice setup   However, since you have the board in the loop, that's probably why your CPU gets so hot.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

When I want to get serious, this is what I use...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

that's a nice little set up man!  What setup do you bench on that thing?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

Here it is before I remodeled the stand.






The bench rig is currently:

Classified mb
PC P&C 1200
Intel 950 cpu
(x3) Super Talent ssd's
3GB Corsair Dominator 7-8-7-20 1T
Whatever video cards I happen to be testing atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Here it is before I remodeled the stand.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00128.jpg
> 
> ...



man that looks nice bro, I've wanted something like that for a while, but just haven't gotten around to getting a phase setup.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

Built for me by sdumper of Atlanta...well known and respected builder of SS/Cascade units. He is a stand-up guy and won't d**k you around...has even been known to take over other's projects to finish them for customers. Come to think of it, I need to give him props in my hwbot descriptions.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Add this*

Bump for the gamer...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Built for me by sdumper of Atlanta...well known and respected builder of SS/Cascade units. He is a stand-up guy and won't d**k you around...has even been known to take over other's projects to finish them for customers. Come to think of it, I need to give him props in my hwbot descriptions.



does he still make them?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> does he still make them?



Absolutely! Here is his email if you want to contact him: SD7999@att.com


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my best so far with the 9800GX2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant believe the GX2 is still so good.....its knocking out the same SM2/3 scores as my stock clocked 4870 Crossfire setup. 

Saying that...I'd love to pair your i7 with my 4870s...my god that would be sexy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I cant believe the GX2 is still so good.....its knocking out the same SM2/3 scores as my stock clocked 4870 Crossfire setup.
> 
> Saying that...I'd love to pair your i7 with my 4870s...my god that would be sexy.



Yeah, it's a great card, in game it's awesome too!

Here is my 4870 in c/f, slightly better, but I've still to tweak this setup to it's full potential 

clocks on the 4870's were from stock 750/900 to 770/1000


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 9, 2009)

Best part is, 100mhz slower on the i7 with the Crossfire setup. 

Clock those things and watch the numbers roll in...all my 4870s have done 850/1100 for 06 and they all do at least 825/1050 24/7.

I know you have more in there Chickenz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Best part is, 100mhz slower on the i7 with the Crossfire setup.
> 
> Clock those things and watch the numbers roll in...all my 4870s have done 850/1100 for 06 and they all do at least 825/1050 24/7.
> 
> I know you have more in there Chickenz.



well I don't have the 4870's anymore, and for some reason the CPU scored higher on the ati run  even clocked lower.  My visiontek only did 790/1100 stable bro, I dont know why, anything higher would crash.


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 9, 2009)

Well....buy the 4870 block off me and clock up your remaining 4870!

Its easy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Well....buy the 4870 block off me and clock up your remaining 4870!
> 
> Its easy.



I don't have any 4870's.


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 9, 2009)

Sell you a 4870 + block?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Sell you a 4870 + block?



haha, you just wanna sell something 


Can't compromise myself to any buying right now dude, gotta fix the a/c on my car, heat is driving me nuts!


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 9, 2009)

A lot of stuff up for sale very soon. 


By the time you fix the AC, the cold will be here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> A lot of stuff up for sale very soon.
> 
> 
> By the time you fix the AC, the cold will be here.



cold here is like 75ºc, its always humid too!   Weather here is only good for the beach


----------



## sata_mata (Sep 14, 2009)

*Add this score.*

Score: *23040*
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem @ 4295MHz
GPU: Single (as in one) EVGA GTX 260 216SP (65nm) GPU@749MHz, Shaders@1538Mhz, VRAM@1220MHz


----------



## AddSub (Sep 15, 2009)

sata_mata said:


> Score: *23040*
> CPU: Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem @ 4295MHz
> GPU: Single (as in one) EVGA GTX 260 216SP (65nm) GPU@749MHz, Shaders@1538Mhz, VRAM@1220MHz
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28527



Impressive score for a single GTX 260. Something tells me there is more to come.


----------



## sata_mata (Sep 15, 2009)

AddSub said:


> Impressive score for a single GTX 260. Something tells me there is more to come.



Sure,more to come in few days, little more tweaking here and there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

bit more 3d testing, CPU still as my previous runs at 3.6 GHz card up from 650 core to 700






now card up to 740 core.  Tried 750 but it crashed so I backed it down to this, CPU still 3.6 Ghz






card at 740, but CPU up to 4.2 GHz


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2009)

that black version of percision...i need it...it makes my scores better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> that black version of percision...i need it...it makes my scores better.



all these skins came with the version I got of EVGA.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> all these skins came with the version I got of EVGA.



ya just relized that updated now much better


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 19, 2009)

Heya CP, disable SLI and do a run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya CP, disable SLI and do a run.



let me see what I can do with this and i'll get a run in for ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya CP, disable SLI and do a run.



here you go Shaun, just for you  a single 4870 did a lot better, I got 17.9k on a single 4870 with CPU at 4.3 GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Best run, was able to beat the c/f 4870 best of 26,257


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go Shaun, just for you  a single 4870 did a lot better, I got 17.9k on a single 4870 with CPU at 4.3 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090919/Capture031.jpg



Here's a run with my 24/7 clocks on the video card:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11088086

It's rather old and was done with my old 2x2GB ram kit.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Best run, was able to beat the c/f 4870 best of 26,257
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090919/Capture030.jpg



that a hell of a run just goes to show you how good a 9800x2 is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> that a hell of a run just goes to show you how good a 9800x2 is



Yeah I'm impressed at how good this card still performs.  I am def. Getting a 2nd one when I have the chance


----------



## trt740 (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I'm impressed at how good this card still performs.  I am def. Getting a 2nd one when I have the chance



image how 2x 250 gts 1 gb cards in sli would do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> image how 2x 250 gts 1 gb cards in sli would do.



I'm not familiar with many nvidia cards dude.  How would they do?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm not familiar with many nvidia cards dude.  How would they do?



Well since a 9800 gx2 is really just two 9800 gtx gpus back to back in a fan casing, and 9800 gtxs have been re branded as 250 gts, but now have 1 gb of memory. They should be faster than a single 9800 gx2 when used in sli. Because  250 gts 1gb are really a 55nm version of the 9800 gtx gpu . Hope your not confused because thats nvidia for ya. Plus two 250 gts( 9800 gtx in disuise) would have the benefit of two PCI slots giving them more bus speed and 512mb more memory each gpu. You asked. FYI they should also be faster than a 280/285 gtx if clocked right because they have 256 shaders when both are combined verses 240.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Well since a 9800 gx2 is really just two 9800 gtx gpus back to back in a fan casing, and 9800 gtxs have been re branded as 250 gts, but now have 1 gb of memory. They should be faster than a single 9800 gx2 when used in sli. Because  250 gts 1gb are really a 55nm version of the 9800 gtx gpu . Hope your not confused because thats nvidia for ya. Plus two 250 gts( 9800 gtx in disuise) would have the benefit of two PCI slots giving them more bus speed and 512mb more memory each gpu. You asked. FYI they should also be faster than a 280/285 gtx if clocked right because they have 256 shaders when both are combined verses 240.



Thanks for the explanation dude   for now I wanna get another gx2.  This is my first nvidia card and I'm really liking it.  Don't be surprised if you see me with two 295's soon


----------



## trt740 (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the explanation dude   for now I wanna get another gx2.  This is my first nvidia card and I'm really liking it.  Don't be surprised if you see me with two 295's soon



I like the digital vibrance function


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I like the digital vibrance function



Do you actually notice a difference?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 21, 2009)

24/7 mb


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> 24/7 mb



What kind of temps are you getting? Are you using that fancy cooling set-up thingy ma bober? LN?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just this right now while I'm testing...I will have to get you temps later as I already shut it down. Just looking for bugs atm before it goes in the DD WaterBox. It will still be water cooled tho.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Interesting touch with the dual and triple rad!
Thanks~


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 21, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Interesting touch with the dual and triple rad!
> Thanks~




It was showing 29 degrees at idle this morning Hammer. What it's doing during the bench I havent a clue.


----------



## InPaniC (Oct 9, 2009)

So, next DICE run finish:

Hardware:

W3520
Foxconn Bloodrage
6GB Gskill
50 Kg DICE


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2009)

Do I have to run XP for SLI to work with 3dm06?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 14, 2009)

SLI worked fine, It's just your CPU is not fast enough.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> SLI worked fine, It's just your CPU is not fast enough.



How do you figure? I've ran it a couple times @ 4.1Ghz and it's still running like it's on single card.











Take a look here @ what I mean.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1383050&postcount=1403


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 14, 2009)

I didn't see your single card result here. If SM 3.0 point is lower in single card mode, it's mean ur SLI worked. SM 3.0 depends less on CPU than SM 2.0, so it should be different.

My result with Phenom is ~12k (8800GT SLI).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I didn't see your single card result here. If SM 3.0 point is lower in single card mode, it's mean ur SLI worked. SM 3.0 depends less on CPU than SM 2.0, so it should be different.
> 
> My result with Phenom is ~12k (8800GT SLI).



12k is alittle low for 2 8800GT and a Phenom isn't it? that is if its the final score


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 12k is alittle low for 2 8800GT and a Phenom isn't it? that is if its the final score



I'll say. I get more than that at 3.6 on my qx on a non-volt modded single 8800GT.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I'll say. I get more than that at 3.6 on my qx on a non-volt modded single 8800GT.



I get slightly less then 12(11.9k) with X2@3.3ghz and non-volt modded 8800GT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2009)

here is my 8800GTS 320mb in my 2nd rig


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

And here's what a vmodded and water cooled 8800GT can do with a 4455MHz QX.  lol. (note this was May of last year, the newer drivers would likely be even more kick ass)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6592803


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> How do you figure? I've ran it a couple times @ 4.1Ghz and it's still running like it's on single card.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091013/Capture007480.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091013/Capture008376.jpg
> ...





kid41212003 said:


> I didn't see your single card result here. If SM 3.0 point is lower in single card mode, it's mean ur SLI worked. SM 3.0 depends less on CPU than SM 2.0, so it should be different.
> 
> My result with Phenom is ~12k (8800GT SLI).



Here's single card


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 12k is alittle low for 2 8800GT and a Phenom isn't it? that is if its the final score



I believe it was ~10,900 with the Phenom at default clock 2.4GHz, and ~12k at 2.7GHz.

No, it's not low, 3DMark 2006 is all about CPU clock.

@JrRancinFan, you have higher score with a single card OCed, and lower score with SLI.

Your cpu is being feed to 2 cards, and both of them didn't get enough power, result in lower or no different scores.

Below is CPU Usage in _*Graphic*_ tests with a single 8800GT.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2009)

@kid

Fixed the issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy crap Shaun, just saw this crap.  woot woot good job bro


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 14, 2009)

You fixed it, how did you "fix" it!? Lol. 

Did you add the profile for SLI or something? I thought you were running Vista.

Cool anyway .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> You fixed it, how did you "fix" it!? Lol.
> 
> Did you add the profile for SLI or something? I thought you were running Vista.
> 
> Cool anyway .



LMAO, swapped the slots between the cards. Put my primary as secondary and vice versa. No other changes.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 22, 2009)

Finally beat my HD4770 xfire score with a single HD5850.

24,000+


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmm getting 27k in 06 with my new i5 rig. I thought i was doing good till i saw a 31k SLI 285 score =(


----------



## vega22 (Oct 30, 2009)

*add these*

thought i might throw a couple of pics up of some runs with newwer drivers. dirty install and didnt bother with memset for my subtimings or anything but not too bad.

not sure you will take this 1 as its everest clocks but its the last one i ran on the 8200 so its the latest drivers, well of those i ran it with.





this one was only @4ghz tho but that was the speed i used to compare drivers.





and this is the best i managed with the q9550 in the p35.





cant work out why it thinks its xp in that last one as its still v64 u?

i will throw some up from the p45 if i get it sorted.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2009)

If you slapped a 2 series into that rig alongide that Q9 youd be hitting 20k easy.

Nice to see people still using the 8 series, used to love my GT.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 30, 2009)

i had a palit 250 a couple of weeks back and it couldnt do the same speeds on the shader as mine but it did go way higher on the ram and just higher on the core.

only thing that holds this card back tbh, does fine @16/10 but 19/10 kills it as the ram cant keep up 

im waiting to see how the 300 stacks up aginst the 5k before i make a move as this is still good enough for now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2009)

I smell something funky with your setup marsey. With this e5200@4.3Ghz/Single card I nearly matched your quad run. Should have hit nearly 17-17.5. What ram was paired with the quad?


----------



## vega22 (Nov 1, 2009)

os is really old m8, need to reinstall but cba tbh, didnt tweak ram with memset or fa. just a plain jane run. gpu wasnt even at high clocks, they are what i run for 24/7 gaming.

i know that it will do more when i get it sorted but i aint got time right now and im having major headaches with this p45 ud3r, i mean i was getting 15.5 with 8200 @4.2 and same everything else so....

ram sux tbh tho, they were some of the earliest 2gb sticks on the market in the uk so....


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I smell something funky with your setup marsey. With this e5200@4.3Ghz/Single card I nearly matched your quad run. Should have hit nearly 17-17.5. What ram was paired with the quad?





marsey99 said:


> os is really old m8, need to reinstall but cba tbh, didnt tweak ram with memset or fa. just a plain jane run. gpu wasnt even at high clocks, they are what i run for 24/7 gaming.
> 
> i know that it will do more when i get it sorted but i aint got time right now and im having major headaches with this p45 ud3r, i mean i was getting 15.5 with 8200 @4.2 and same everything else so....
> 
> ram sux tbh tho, they were some of the earliest 2gb sticks on the market in the uk so....


Its all about cpu speeds in 06 honestly. Going toe to toe with the same card a higher clocked CPU should outdo anything else.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 3, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Its all about cpu speeds in 06 honestly. Going toe to toe with the same card a higher clocked CPU should outdo anything else.



nah its not m8, 06 loves quads and then cache, 05 is all about mhz tho 

img on this page show you that, with a faster running duo on a better os jr scored slightly lowwer on the cpu than i did.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> nah its not m8, 06 loves quads and then cache, 05 is all about mhz tho
> 
> img on this page show you that, with a faster running duo on a better os jr scored slightly lowwer on the cpu than i did.



You're taking him too literally. He meant a more powerful cpu in general, not just higher Mhz. When he mentioned speeds, he was referring to just your cpu compared to itself, not compared to the likes of quads and such.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## 3dsage (Nov 4, 2009)

Didnt know the thread was getting updated.
Heres some off of my old v-modded 8800GT.

------8800GT @ 870 - 2160 - 2300(Ram) Temps never go above 48C (H20) 
PI 9950B.E @ 3.2GHZ-----






------8800GT @ 850 core-2200 mem-2105 shader
5400X2 @ 3.2GHZ which is a nasty bottleneck. 







------14254 8800gt 775-1775-900 (1.27V) 720B.E @ 3.8GHZ (x4cores)---







All run on differnt drivers. Dont know which ones. 15K wouldve came easy on the PII if I overclockd the card more.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You're taking him too literally. He meant a more powerful cpu in general, not just higher Mhz. When he mentioned speeds, he was referring to just your cpu compared to itself, not compared to the likes of quads and such.


Thank you for elaborating. 



Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091104/Capture015.jpg


Clock higher!! Im on your butt







Epicness


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn, nice 06 runs! 

well not so much for the agp.. but


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 16, 2009)

Come on it was an AXP and 6800GT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Come on it was an AXP and 6800GT



wish i still had my AXP but sadly it is dead.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 16, 2009)

Im suprised i didnt kill my 2600+ before. Had it running 2.8ghz under like 2 something volts.


----------



## LagunaX (Nov 17, 2009)

*My new gaming rig!*

Here's my new gaming rig!
It sports the newest hardware - the 2009 celeron e3200 and Intel g41 integrated graphics 
And just to make sure there wasn't a CPU bottleneck for the G41 graphics I overclocked the Celly to 3.2ghz!

Do you think it'll play Crysis? I was kinda curious cuz Return to Procyon did remind me of a powerpoint presentation...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW, holy crap!  CPU score ain't bad, but damn those graphic scores


----------



## LagunaX (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL I did it just for kicks on my Biostar G41 DVI mobo - this is my El Cheapo Grande rig to keep at a relative's house...I didn't dare try Vantage cuz it'd probably freeze or crash...
The cpu isn't bottlenecking the G41 graphics do you think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

if U2K can play Crysis maxed on a 9500GT you should play it just fine at med-low settings *SARCASM*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2009)

@LagunaX

I will be honest man, damn good job on the e3200.Now let's see if you can get it up to between 3.4-3.6Ghz. Yes I am setting a new goal for you.


----------



## LagunaX (Nov 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @LagunaX
> 
> I will be honest man, damn good job on the e3200.Now let's see if you can get it up to between 3.4-3.6Ghz. Yes I am setting a new goal for you.



It's the very limited Biostar g41 DVi bios that's holding me back.
I can't unlink the cpu and ram so need 1066 ram in the budget rig - currently using ddr2 800 tracers.
Additionally the NB craps out despite more juice above 3.2ghz using the integrated graphics.
I've max'ed out all settings in the limited biostar bios but it woun't stabilize past 3.2ghz on orthos with this celly/board and integrated graphics onboard.
Which was kinda disappointing since I've hit 4ghz with the g31 biostar matx board with an e8600...
Probably the stress on the NB/chipset with the integrated graphics in use.

I bet if I had it in a real motherboard with a pci-e card instead of budget matx and using the  integrated graphics then it could do 3.6ghz with low volts...


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

Here ill set this goal for ya 

Everest stability running in the background to make speedstep show what my real clock is.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 24, 2009)

What no temp SS?   Nice run PP.  gonna go for more? Maybe 1.5-1.7V?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

The temps dont work right. Realtemp gives me a -12 and stays there and never budges. Bios says 240C  Everest says -12 too. When ive had some sleep ill do some real clocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

looking good on those clocks PP.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 25, 2009)

Thing will look better once i get things right. For some reason my board is saying 4gb installed but is only using 2 and single channel. I think thats part of the problem why i cant get past 4.6.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> The temps dont work right. Realtemp gives me a -12 and stays there and never budges. Bios says 240C  Everest says -12 too. When ive had some sleep ill do some real clocking.



A man after my own heart. Temps? Who the hell cares? If it's running, and not on fire/smoking, it doesn't matter. lol.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 25, 2009)

Well since my phase thingy says -45 i think ill believe that over wacky temp sensors on the board.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 29, 2009)

*add this*



Wile E said:


> Temps? Who the hell cares? If it's running, and not on fire/smoking, it doesn't matter.



thats worthy of being in a sig if ever i saw a good quote 






happy with that for an 8800


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

damn my 2 8800GT's in SLI can't come close to that score. I really need a faster CPU


----------



## vega22 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks 

i need faster ram  and hd and gpu...the list goes on


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn my 2 8800GT's in SLI can't come close to that score. I really need a faster CPU



Problem is AMD CPUs cant really score that high. Most of his score is coming from his fast CPU.


----------



## kylzer (Nov 29, 2009)

*Add this*

3Dmark 06 : 26417
Username: Kylzer
CPU: I7 920 "D0"
CPU speeds: “2.67” @ “4.410”
RAM:Corsair XMS3 3x2GB
RAM speeds: "1200" @ “9-9-9-24”
Motherboard:Gigabyte - GA-EX58-UD4P
Graphics card: Sapphire HD5850
Graphics card speeds: “725/1000” @ “851/1150”
Cooling CPU:Megahalem
Cooling GPU:stock
Driver version (optional):Cat 9.10 - Cypress Varies


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes!! Thats almost as high as my 280 SLI with a single 5850


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

what would be causing my setup to score only 9k? I score higher then that on Vantage...
I ran it with 
AMD Athlon X2 4200+@3.2ghz
and overclocked 8800GT's in SLI
also i setup a SLI profile to run SLI in AFR


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what would be causing my setup to score only 9k? I score higher then that on Vantage...
> I ran it with
> AMD Athlon X2 4200+@3.2ghz
> and overclocked 8800GT's in SLI
> also i setup a SLI profile to run SLI in AFR



I'd say CPU.  06 is very CPU dependant.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'd say CPU.  06 is very CPU dependant.



i just ran it again and scored 10297 now i scored almost 12k before with 1 card and CPU just 50mhz faster.  maybe i just need to get a better CPU already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just ran it again and scored 10297 now i scored almost 12k before with 1 card and CPU just 50mhz faster.  maybe i just need to get a better CPU already.



Could be bro, those x2's, just dont cut it for benches anymore bro.  They can't clock high enough to help out the card.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Could be bro, those x2's, just dont cut it for benches anymore bro.  They can't clock high enough to help out the card.



how about the new X2s? The ones that can reach around 4ghz and are about as fast as a C2D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how about the new X2s? The ones that can reach around 4ghz and are about as fast as a C2D



Doesn't sound bad.  But if they can get high 3Ghz, or 4GHz they should do rather good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Doesn't sound bad.  But if they can get high 3Ghz, or 4GHz they should do rather good



i have seen them go from 3.5ghz-4.3ghz so i think if i can get one to 3.6-4ghz it would give me a nice score or atleast alot better then what i get now. Even if i could get it to only the same clock speed it would be better because of it better clock for clock


----------



## doronav02 (Nov 29, 2009)

27106 3dmark06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10181394


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have seen them go from 3.5ghz-4.3ghz so i think if i can get one to 3.6-4ghz it would give me a nice score or atleast alot better then what i get now. Even if i could get it to only the same clock speed it would be better because of it better clock for clock



you'll be better off regardless



doronav02 said:


> 27106 3dmark06
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10181394



Good run bro 

Welcome to TPU.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

POS youll be better off going with a Phenom II. THose are the only good AMD CPUs anymore unless you wanna switch to Intel. 

Lets put it this way. X2 6000+ and single 280 = about 12k. i5 + 280 = 23k 

An FX57 at 3.2ghz and 280 was about 9k.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> POS youll be better off going with a Phenom II. THose are the only good AMD CPUs anymore unless you wanna switch to Intel.
> 
> Lets put it this way. X2 6000+ and single 280 = about 12k. i5 + 280 = 23k
> 
> An FX57 at 3.2ghz and 280 was about 9k.



don't want to go to Intel and don't trust my board to run a PII. But maybe i should grab a X3 720 or a X4 925 and some cooling for the mosfets and take my chances and not get a new board.. Lets see how nice santa is to me this year


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

If your bios will run it, your board will be fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> If your bios will run it, your board will be fine.



the bios can run all the chips out right now for AMD (desktop side atleast) its just that this cheap biostar board is known to kill its self (the mosfets are cheap and overheat then die) when running a overclocked tri or quad(or any chip with a higher TDP with above stock volts)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the bios can run all the chips out right now for AMD (desktop side atleast) its just that this cheap biostar board is known to kill its self (the mosfets are cheap and overheat then die) when running a overclocked tri or quad(or any chip with a higher TDP with above stock volts)



bro benches aren't everything.  If you want a bit better performance but don't got the money to get a new board then don't risk screwing up your board.  Then you'll be fucked for real.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the bios can run all the chips out right now for AMD (desktop side atleast) its just that this cheap biostar board is known to kill its self (the mosfets are cheap and overheat then die) when running a overclocked tri or quad(or any chip with a higher TDP with above stock volts)



Are you running stock volts on that 3.2ghz clock now?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro benches aren't everything.  If you want a bit better performance but don't got the money to get a new board then don't risk screwing up your board.  Then you'll be fucked for real.



I'm not all that worried. If something dies family rushes in to help me replace it (thats why my board is about to have a "accident") I have 2 other rigs i can use till i get that one replaced. the only thing is WCG and F@H will be hurt by the loss.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not all that worried. If something dies family rushes in to help me replace it (thats why my board is about to have a "accident") I have 2 other rigs i can use till i get that one replaced. the only thing is WCG and F@H will be hurt by the loss.



Then it's not such a big deal bro.  Just try to get a Quad then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then it's not such a big deal bro.  Just try to get a Quad then



I hope santa is good to me. If he is really good to me i can get a quad and a better board. but i atleast want to get my hands on a x4 of some kind (anything from Athlon X4 620 to Phenom II X4 965)



PP Mguire said:


> Are you running stock volts on that 3.2ghz clock now?



I was running 1.6v but for 24/7 i run 1.35v(slightly above stock) for 3.1ghz but i am running a 65w dual core not a 125-140w quad


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

Then its not the volts you need to be worried about its the wattage 

See what the wattage rating is on your board. If it says 140 you can use 140w quads up to 965. Just get some cooling on the mos if your worried.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Then its not the volts you need to be worried about its the wattage
> 
> See what the wattage rating is on your board. If it says 140 you can use 140w quads up to 965. Just get some cooling on the mos if your worried.



its rated to support 140w chips. But thats not the problem. Its known to have problems when overclocking and overvolting 140w quads even with extra cooling on the mosfets because of the higher watts and volts it has to deal with


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

So get a 955 thats 125w  Or a 720. They take even less.

You could even get a 550BE if you dont feel you need the extra cores.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> So get a 955 thats 125w  Or a 720. They take even less.
> 
> You could even get a 550BE if you dont feel you need the extra cores.



how about a 925 95w 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103656


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

I was thinking black edition so you dont have to strain the board by raising FSB. If you want a cheap quad and clock it by FSB then get an Athlon 2 620


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I was thinking black edition so you dont have to strain the board by raising FSB. If you want a cheap quad and clock it by FSB then get an Athlon 2 620



This board doesn't mind clocking the FSB so any chip is fine


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

If your worried about drawing power from the mos then clocking from the FSB will be straining more on the board than just sucking power for CPU. Thats why i suggest a BE cpu for less strain on the board since your worried about the board dieing on you.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 29, 2009)

Some older shots before I rebuild both my rigs again. 

First up is the AMD setup I used to run:




*PII 945ES @ 3.82GHz 1.47v (Water) - CrossFire 4870 1GB @ 850/1000 & 790/1100 (Stock Air)*

Need more CPU power to give to these 4870's as I know they have more, still not bad however. 


Intel now:





Clocks rule I think is the correct term....I have an higher one somewhere but I cant find the SS. 




I need a Q9550 for some winter cold-water cooling.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

You need a 9550 or i5 for some 6-7 thousand CPU score. That would put your 4870s past my single 280 score.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have seen them go from 3.5ghz-4.3ghz so i think if i can get one to 3.6-4ghz it would give me a nice score or atleast alot better then what i get now. Even if i could get it to only the same clock speed it would be better because of it better clock for clock



You're a cruncher, just save your money and get a quad. It's worth it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You're a cruncher, just save your money and get a quad. It's worth it.



good point. Crunching would get a nice boost from it.So a cheap quad >cheap dual


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good point. Crunching would get a nice boost from it.So a cheap quad >cheap dual



amen to that


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

So back to what i said, 955


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> So back to what i said, 955



Agreed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> So back to what i said, 955



and back to what i said CHEAP  so a X4 620 or 925 it is then..Now i just got to wait for Xmas to see what i can make happen.(hope prices stay the same or go lower)


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 30, 2009)

Sub 200 is cheap in my eyes. Then again sub 100 is even better


----------



## vega22 (Dec 7, 2009)

i want the fastest 8800gtx score 

might see if i can get my hands on one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> and back to what i said CHEAP  so a X4 620 or 925 it is then..Now i just got to wait for Xmas to see what i can make happen.(hope prices stay the same or go lower)



I'll take an X3 425 or 720BE please.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll take an X3 425 or 720BE please.



i bet you would  you send me the money and i will order it


----------



## vega22 (Dec 8, 2009)

i am surprised that the guys with the new 5000 series cards aint been in here all over this bench, i have seen them elsewhere and they murder 06


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2009)

As this thread hasn't been updated in some time you can find the new 3DMark '06 thread here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110105


----------

